# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2016



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2016 às 00:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 11:05)

Boas,

Entramos em Novembro de manga curta  e calções na rua.
Tempo abafado graças ao céu encoberto, *21,0ºC* e *80% HR*
Felizmente este calor tem os dias contados.

Quanto à suposta instabilidade, custa-me a acreditar que venha algo significativo como já vi no Estofex entre outras previsões.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

Bem vindo Novembro que tragas o que Outubro não soube trazer que foi chuva, foi um mês quente e muito seco... as perceptivas para este mês não são nada boas mas a ver o que resta na parte final...

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora segue o tempo escaldante, estão 22,0ºC com 71%Hr e vento nulo...logo a ver a quem sai a sorte das trovoadas..


----------



## Mike26 (1 Nov 2016 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quanto à suposta instabilidade, custa-me a acreditar que venha algo significativo como já vi no Estofex entre outras previsões.



Sinto precisamente o mesmo; não sei se é apenas puro feeling ou não mas algo também me diz que não devem passar por aqui grandes tempestades (não que esteja propriamente à espera de um evento agressivo). Mas, como sabemos, isto da meteorologia por vezes traz surpresas, por isso vamos acompanhando.

*21,6ºC* nesta altura e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:00)

Boas.vamos aguardar.ainda temos uma semana de instabilidade. Vamos ver que surpresas nos esperam


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:03)

Para ja em Almada ceu nublado com poucas abertas. Vamos ver o que promete a tarde


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 13:15)

Boas!
Uma linha de instabilidade (se é que podemos chamar isso) aproxima-se da costa. Poderá cair um ou outro aguaceiro fraco disperso:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Estão *22,0°C *e céu quase limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:17)

E começamos Novembro com uma frente estacionária à porta, mas muito fraquita. Depois da injeção de calor do Norte de África, agora temos vento de Sul a manter a ISO 10ºC. 

Mínima: *16,6ºC*
Máxima: *21,7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Uma linha de instabilidade (se é que podemos chamar isso) aproxima-se da costa. Poderá cair um ou outro aguaceiro fraco disperso:
> 
> 
> ...


Pela carta das frentes é uma frente fria, mas coitadita, está ali toda esticadinha  A depressão ainda não cavou muito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2016 às 15:04)

Acho que nunca vi uma frente tão fininha! Parece estar a correr paralela à costa, por isso não deve aparecer chuva:


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2016 às 17:06)

Isso não é nenhuma frente...enfim primeiro dia do evento e fiasco total, venha o fiasco de amanha...

Máxima altíssima de 24,2ºC

Agora 21,1ºc e céu quase limpo


----------



## Brunomc (1 Nov 2016 às 17:12)

miguel disse:


> Isso não é nenhuma frente...enfim primeiro dia do evento e fiasco total, venha o fiasco de amanha...



Sim, apenas uma fraca linha de instabilidade..
O GFS estava a prevêr aguaceiros e trovoadas mas até agora nada..


----------



## windchill (1 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

Uns aguaceiros para animar um bocadinho a coisa.... menos mal


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

Por estes lados, foi mais um dia ameno, apesar de que no céu ao final da tarde, já se viam muitas nuvens escuras, até parecia que iam deitar umas pingas, mas até agora nada.
Durante a madrugada caiu uns aguaceiros fracos que nem chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 20:40)

Belas células a sudoeste, mas a mancha maior deverá entrar por terra já a norte de Sintra. Se algo chegar a Lisboa será o que está a Oeste de Sines. 
O céu ficou muito nublado por nuvens baixas e estão* 20,4°C*.


----------



## windchill (1 Nov 2016 às 21:28)

Os aguaceiros por ali vão andando.... não muito longe


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

windchill disse:


> Os aguaceiros por ali vão andando.... não muito longe


Deslocamento muito lento. Ainda não percebi se vai chegar à costa ou não.


----------



## windchill (1 Nov 2016 às 21:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deslocamento muito lento. Ainda não percebi se vai chegar à costa ou não.


Fazendo uma pequena extrapolação..... em principio sim!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 22:01)

Células a sudoeste a fortalecerem. Situação que pode ser perigosa devido ao deslocamento lento da linha de instabilidade, podendo provocar inundações, principalmente na baixa lisboeta.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 22:27)

Boas,

T.máxima: *22,1ºC*

Bem, parece que mais minuto menos minuto devo ter precipitação a entrar a sul e de seguida a cruzar esta zona, vamos ver.
Entretanto no Cabo da Roca ja deve estar a chover bem.
__

Fiz agora uma curta viagem entre Serra das Minas (Sintra) e Alcabideche, apanhei formação de nevoeiro no Ramalhão, algo habitual por aquelas paragens, o factor altitude (cota 235 metros) e proximidade da serra assim o justifica.Em termos de temperatura variu apenas 1ºC, quase sempre nos 18ºC. Entre o Linhó e Ramalhão, estavam 17ºC.


----------



## windchill (1 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Sente-se um ar fresco aqui pela margem sul.
Alguma neblina.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

Aqui não se passa nada! tempo ameno estão 19,2ºC  sem uma brisa


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 22:40)

Chove fraco.
2,5 mm em Cascais.
Não tarda começa a carregar por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

wow chuva forte!


----------



## windchill (1 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

...e de repente...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 22:49)

Boa chuvada, *6,1 mm* já cá cantam.
Chove bem, a somar.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 23:02)

*8,1 mm.*
Nada mau.


----------



## Morenito (1 Nov 2016 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> *8,1 mm.*
> Nada mau.


Ola boa noite jonas tb tou em alcabideche perto da serra passar uns dias acabou passar por aqui uma bela celula que chuvada


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

Bem, que chuvada!


----------



## Morenito (1 Nov 2016 às 23:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, que chuvada!


Boas tiago concordo alta chuvada aqui por alcabideche  epa que esperas deste novembro?como achas vai ser tou um bocado negativo quanto a precipitacao


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

Morenito disse:


> Boas tiago concordo alta chuvada aqui por alcabideche  epa que esperas deste novembro?como achas vai ser tou um bocado negativo quanto a precipitacao


Não é o tópico certo, mas penso que será um mês fresco, porém estou como tu em relação à precipitação.
-------------------------
Parou de chover. Aguaceiro bastante curto.
*19,8°C *


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2016 às 23:38)

Morenito disse:


> Ola boa noite jonas tb tou em alcabideche perto da serra passar uns dias acabou passar por aqui uma bela celula que chuvada



Boas,,
Sim o acumulado disparou em pouco tempo, na rua, a água que corria para sarjeta tinha 1 metro de largura, mais minutos a cair com aquela intensidade podia causar alguns problemas, não aqui claro.
_____

Incrível como aquelas células fintaram a margem sul e mesmo Lisboa, enfim acontece a todos, lotaria é assim mesmo, e eu que o diga nos ultimos 339 eventos de precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

miguel disse:


> Isso não é nenhuma frente...enfim primeiro dia do evento e fiasco total, venha o fiasco de amanha...
> 
> Máxima altíssima de 24,2ºC
> 
> Agora 21,1ºc e céu quase limpo



Só porque não é muito organizada, não implica que não seja uma frente:












Também não percebo esse pessimismo, estava previsto um evento fraco e bastante localizado na costa pelo que a probabilidade da chuva cair em terra já é baixa. 

__________

Acabou de cair uma bela carga de água


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2016 às 23:44)

É incrível como a parte mais ativa desta linha passou de raspão. 
O Tejo _cortou-a _e só a zona Oeste de Lisboa é que teve bons acumulados.


----------



## Morenito (1 Nov 2016 às 23:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,,
> Sim o acumulado disparou em pouco tempo, na rua, a água que corria para sarjeta tinha 1 metro de largura, mais minutos a cair com aquela intensidade podia causar alguns problemas.
> _____
> 
> Incrível como aquelas células fintaram a margem sul e mesmo Lisboa, enfim acontece a todos, lotaria é assim mesmo, e eu que o diga nos ultimos 339 eventos de precipitação.


Haha jonas ya  vamos ver como sera daqui pa frente  lotaria como euromilhoes  ora chove ora nao cm ja tinha dito tou negativo relacao a precipitação  mes pode ser frio mas chuvoso ?n sei n


----------



## Tufao André (1 Nov 2016 às 23:53)

Boa noite! 
Incrivel como aqui (a escassos kms da linha de instabilidade) não caiu nem um pingo de chuva!!!  Parece que o corte foi mesmo nesta zona... O céu apenas se mantém muito cinzento mas nada de chuva! Vento fraco de S e 19 graus de temperatura


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2016 às 00:02)

Aqui foi uma chuvada que teve tanto de intensa como de curta.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 00:35)

Boas,
Aguaceiro forte em Peniche.


----------



## Teya (2 Nov 2016 às 07:29)

Nevoeiro intenso e um pouco mais fresco finalmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

Por aqui 17,0ºC e algum nevoeiro. Na serra a Sul de mim (da Amoreira), nevoeiro acima dos 50m. A Este as lezírias estão completamente cobertas.


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2016 às 10:16)

Bons dias, neblina/nevoeiro algo persistente desde o dia de ontem, esta manhã até parecia que tinha chovido tal foi a percentagem de humidade que esteve durante a noite.
Cenário actual em Entrecampos de céu pouco nublado se não estou em erro por Stratocumulus Translucidus, alguns Cirrus Fibratus e muitos chemtrails. Vento fraco e 18,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

Boas,
*18,4ºC*

Células bem a sul/sudoeste, talvez lá para às 12/13 horas entrem na zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia. Por aqui continua o tempo quente. Nem uma gota de chuva esta noite... está tudo seco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 12:33)

Célula muito interessante a SW, vamos ver se ainda chega alguma coisa a terra.


----------



## carla_francisco (2 Nov 2016 às 12:57)

Isto dá-me esperanças


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 13:03)

Céu escuro a Oeste, mas ainda está longe de chegar qualquer coisa.

Webcam da Praia Grande:


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2016 às 13:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula muito interessante a SW, vamos ver se ainda chega alguma coisa a terra.



Boas, essa célula literalmente "explodiu" em pleno Atlântico, impressionante o seu desenvolvimento.
Céu a ficar muito escuro a Oeste.


----------



## windchill (2 Nov 2016 às 13:09)

Realmente, que grande bomba!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Nov 2016 às 13:29)

Belo relâmpago ao largo da praia da areia branca , Lourinhã .


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Nov 2016 às 13:31)

O som só agora chegou . . . Uns 50km


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 13:33)

Céu muito ameaçador a Sudoeste e Oeste. Penso que essa célula vai andar paralela à costa, o deslocamento é SulNorte.


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

Outro. . .


----------



## AMar (2 Nov 2016 às 13:56)

Já chove no Outão - Setúbal


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

O monstro transformou-se num monstrinho, a célula está a dissipar-se. O céu começa a ganhar uma textura interessante. O que esperar para esta tarde? Não faço a mínima. 
*22,7°C*


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 14:08)

Céu a 7/8. Altostratus e altocumulus, bem mais escuro para oeste, aqui na Póvoa. Ainda não se avista precipitação mas pelo radar não tarda. Movimento de SSW para NNE/Norte.

Entre 22ºC e 24ºC nesta zona; 69%. Mínima de 18,2ºC. Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 14:09)

Células fortes sobre terra, perto de Sines, movimento para NNE. Arco de células a sudoeste, a caminho de Cascais/Lisboa.

Pequenas abertas de sol aqui na Póvoa.


----------



## carla_francisco (2 Nov 2016 às 14:24)

Carga de água em Carcavelos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 14:25)

Cenário Este-Sul.


----------



## Crissie (2 Nov 2016 às 14:32)

Por aqui ... estamos assim , o vento a intensificar se  ..


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 14:32)

Alguma rotação a Este:


----------



## Crissie (2 Nov 2016 às 14:41)

Cai umas pinguinhas neste momento..


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2016 às 14:43)

Céu escuro e ameaçador na direcção da margem sul, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade. A postos aqui no 9º andar para o que der e vier  .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 14:44)

Bastante interessante


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 14:50)

Por aqui chuviscou durante alguns segundos.
Definição de azar:




(O triângulo é onde moro)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 14:51)

Este-Sul-Oeste 






Cortina de precipitação bastante densa a NE, pena ter a árvore à frente


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2016 às 14:55)

Chuva torrencial neste momento em Entrecampos! Autêntico dilúvio!


----------



## Nocas (2 Nov 2016 às 14:55)

Começou a chover forte por aqui. São Sebastião da Pedreira


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2016 às 14:56)

Aguaceiro muito forte aqui pelo Campo Pequeno há minutos.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2016 às 14:56)

aguaceiro fraco por setubal


----------



## remember (2 Nov 2016 às 15:00)

Como é que esta mancha se formou tão rápido: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/#
Choveu forte há minutos, acalmou, mas acho que vem mais!


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 15:00)

Aguaceiro forte na Póvoa de S.Iria. Muito escuro de SSE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2016 às 15:03)

Eu e 80% das pessoas na rua apanhamos uma valente molha no Saldanha, logo no dia em que decido não levar chapéu lol


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

A avaliar pelos comentários a célula atravessou toda esta zona desde o Saldanha até aqui Entrecampos visto que também aqui foi intenso.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Algumas células tomam a direcção de desenvolvimento de Sul para NNW, como esta que passou na Póvoa, formada no estuário, e se tornou laranja com uma configuração interessante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Pleaseee também quero... e preciso!


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado no Areeiro. Durou cerca de 15 minutos


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 15:10)

Rajadas de vento aqui na Póvoa, à medida que a célula se expande para NNW, Mas o movimento geral é Sul-Norte.

Chove só fraco nesta altura. Céu encoberto mas a base das células é pouco contrastada, não me parece haver convecção forte apesar dos ecos amarelo/laranja.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 15:18)

Aguaceiro curto mas forte também por aqui, o suficiente para criar bastantes lençóis de água, acompanhado de rajadas de  vento com uma velocidade notória. Mesmo na altura em que tive de sair de casa 

Por agora já não chove e as células vão-se deslocando para Norte, escurecendo o céu nesse quadrante e, consequentemente, clareando-o no quadrante oposto.

Tenho mais algumas fotos do aguaceiro que passou a NE, mas de momento é-me impossível partilhá-las.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 15:21)

Novamente aguaceiro forte na Póvoa. Céu a aclarar a sul.

15:18 SSW


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Nov 2016 às 15:25)

Parece que a chuva já passou e o vento igualmente.. Espectacular como á 10/15 minutos chovia imenso e o vento soprava forte. Agora parou tudo e o chão parece secar rapidamente.
Parece vir a caminho de Lisboa mais uma frente, vamos ver no que vai dar mas parece ser fraquinha..


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

Sol a brilhar agora, abrindo de SSE para Norte. Nuvens baixas vêm de sul, médias de SSE. Alguns cumulus congestus visíveis para oeste. Pouco mais se vê deste ponto de observação.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 15:30)

Céu a limpar a Sul:


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2016 às 15:34)

Uns míseros pingos e foi tudo por agora. Ultimamente tem quase tudo passado ao lado, um dia hei-de vingar-me


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 15:39)

Boas
Apenas para registar q está a trovejar muito em Peniche. Muitos flashes e começou chover muito

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2016 às 15:47)

E aqui nem uma gota! Com as nuvens ameaçadoras que estavam pensei que ia chover mas nada!


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2016 às 15:51)

Que me dizem da célula a nordeste de Alcácer do Sal ? Deve estar a bombar a sério.


----------



## Crissie (2 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

Neste momento o sol a forçar a sua entrada..


----------



## mhenriques (2 Nov 2016 às 16:17)

Começa a chover (chuva fraca) nas Caldas.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Pronto... no meu último post 
Acho que fiquei ensopada até aos ossos. Há muitos anos que não apanhava uma chuvada destas na rua. Muito tempo de chuva e torrencial, debaixo de relâmpagos e trovões fortíssimos.
Agora estamos assim...
360° à volta do Cabo Carvoeiro.



























Entretanto, começou a pingar de novo.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (2 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Por volta das 15h caiu um aguaceiro curto mas de grande intensidade . A Celula formou-se praticamente sobre o Tejo/Montijo.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 17:31)

Peço desculpa pelas fotos, só agora as contei, mas completamente ensopada, com pouca net, e com o tlm é difícil editar alguma coisa ou mesmo escolher a melhor foto.

Foi um pé de água monumental que caiu por cá, cerca das 15h30. Decorriam as cerimónias do dia no cemitério, quando começaram os relâmpagos. Ainda vi um raio mesmo à minha frente. Depois começaram os trovões e abateu-se aquela chuvada! Foi uma molha monumental para todos os que assistiam às cerimónias. Mesmo que quisesse tentar uma foto do aguaceiro era impossível pois foi tão forte que até o guarda chuva deixava repassar a água.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 17:49)

Então não temos registo das descargas eléctricas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

Aqui continua tudo a zeros!!!


----------



## windchill (2 Nov 2016 às 18:17)

Por aqui também nada de relevante...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2016 às 18:24)

A tarde de hoje principalmente foi marcada por muita nebulosidade, até parecia que a qualquer momento podia chover alguma coisa, mas até agora nem um gota.


----------



## windchill (2 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

O Estofex a querer animar as hostes...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 20:14)

Boas!
O dia acabou com céu limpo. Estão *17,6°C*.
Tendo em conta que hoje foi uma surpresa (pelo menos para mim) ter instabilidade, veremos se amanhã acontece o mesmo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2016 às 20:34)

Aqui ficam as tais fotos da cortina de precipitação que passou a NE de mim, pelas 14h55:


----------



## carla_francisco (2 Nov 2016 às 21:08)

A segunda foto da série é magnífica! 

Enviado do meu ASUS ZenPad 10 via Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2016 às 21:36)

Boas noites,

*15,3ºC
1,3 mm*

PS: Excelentes fotos @Duarte Sousa , um exemplo bem ilustrativo de como a convecção é algo bastante localizado.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 22:40)

Alguém a acompanhar o evoluir de células em Castanheira de Pêra?


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2016 às 22:43)

Candy disse:


> Alguém a acompanhar o evoluir de células em Castanheira de Pêra?


Aqueles ecos não são células, é um mau contacto, que muitas vezes aparecem em zonas onde existem eólicas...


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqueles ecos não são células, é um mau contacto, que muitas vezes aparecem em zonas onde existem eólicas...


Nem sequer me tinha passado as eólicas pela cabeça! lol... Estava a ver no tlm e não conseguia ver deslocamento, pensei que fosse da net. lol...  Merci


----------



## Tufao André (3 Nov 2016 às 00:19)

Boa noite!
Como ja relatado bastantes vezes, por aqui o início da tarde ficou marcado por 2 fortes e curtos aguaceiros: o primeiro por volta das 14h30 e o outro pelas 15h. Quase havia um terceiro mas não passou de chuviscos irrelevantes. Não esperava nada que fossem assim tão intensos e sinceramente pensei que as células chegassem dissipadas, mas afinal atingiram em cheio esta zona  O aumento repentino do vento à passagem dos aguaceiros também foi interessante, assim como a escuridão... Não me apercebi de trovoada!

Conclusão: foi uma bela tarde e amanhã a ver se há mais, de preferência mais frequentes e de mais longa duração eheh  E já agora uma trovoada forte a acompanhar se não for pedir muito...


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2016 às 09:13)

Os dias passam e por aqui pouca chuva digna de registo, Vamos ver se até sábado vem algo de jeito porque depois tudo indica teremos anticiclone em força. A confirmar-se teremos um inicio de outono algo seco,


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia, 14,9ºC de mínima e muita humidade relativa, belo cenário de manhã cedo mal abri a janela com enormes Cumulonimbos na direcção da Costa da Caparica porém sem qualquer efeito em Almada. Mantém-se o tempo exactamente igual a ontem com a neblina a persistir e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a rondar.


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 10:50)

Far West lightnings....


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 14:21)

Boas!
Via-se Cumulonimbus bastante grandes a sudoeste. Talvez me desloque a um local mais alto para tirar umas fotos.
Cumulus vão crescendo para o interior. Estão *21,6°C*.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Boa tarde, a mesma situação por aqui, enormes Cumulonimbos aqui ao "virar da esquina" mas passou tudo a correr. E seguimos então com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Configuração interessante.... vamos a ver no que dá!


----------



## carla_francisco (3 Nov 2016 às 18:30)

Estava agora mesmo a consultar esse mapa... "Estamos cercados!!!"


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2016 às 18:31)

windchill disse:


> Configuração interessante.... vamos a ver no que dá!


Elas estão lá paradas... parece que não entram...


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 18:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Elas estão lá paradas... parece que não entram...



Até parece que afunila....


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2016 às 18:44)

carla_francisco disse:


> Estava agora mesmo a consultar esse mapa... "Estamos cercados!!!"



A sul do continente, no mar, há muita nuvem alta e pouca convectividade. Por outras palavras, é um falso positivo 

Com o progressivo deslocamento da depressão para a Madeira é possível que haja mais instabilidade no sul do país. Mas por agora é apenas especulação.


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 18:51)

Se a depressão estivesse estacionada uns 50/100km mais a Este.....


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Elas estão lá paradas... parece que não entram...


Paradas não estão. O centro da depressão é que está demasiado a Oeste e as células passam de raspão pela costa.


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Nov 2016 às 19:18)

Tem sido um festival de relâmpagos na última hora. . . .


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 19:20)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Tem sido um festival de relâmpagos na última hora. . . .



Pois..... em pleno oceano!


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Nov 2016 às 19:22)

windchill disse:


> Pois..... em pleno oceano!


Sim, mas dá para ver


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2016 às 19:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Paradas não estão. O centro da depressão é que está demasiado a Oeste e as células passam de raspão pela costa.


Pois mas não entram...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 19:29)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Sim, mas dá para ver


Consegues tirar fotos ou filmar? 
A @Candy talvez consiga ver relâmpagos também.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2016 às 19:32)

3º dia de fiasco nada a relatar desde 3ªfeira tenho 0,4mm 

Hoje mais um dia quente, máxima de 23,7ºC

Amanha o melhor dia que depois acabou, querem frio levam com tempo seco...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

Tão perto mas tão longe :





Por aqui estão *18,5°C *e o céu começa a ficar encoberto por cirrus a sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

miguel disse:


> 3º dia de fiasco nada a relatar desde 3ªfeira tenho 0,4mm


Mas fiasco porquê? Nem estava previsto grande coisa para hoje.


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Nov 2016 às 19:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Consegues tirar fotos ou filmar?
> A @Candy talvez consiga ver relâmpagos também.


Não. Mas desde o cabo carvoeiro deve dar .


----------



## rbsmr (3 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

Trovoadas a oeste da Lourinhã (espectáculo eléctrico já dura a uns bons minutos - pelo menos desde que sai de Torres Vedras)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 20:18)

O vento e a neblina aumentaram ligeiramente....


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2016 às 20:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas fiasco porquê? Nem estava previsto grande coisa para hoje.



Para ti tá sempre bom!! nunca está previsto nada..


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

miguel disse:


> Para ti tá sempre bom!! nunca está previsto nada..


Podia estar melhor. 
É esperar (e esperar, e esperar) por dias mais ativos...
Só seria fiasco se estivesse previsto chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

Boas noites,

Continua a saga das máximas superiores a 20ºC, hoje 21,2ºC.
Minima de *15,0ºC.*

Isto não está fácil, nem o facto de estar relativamente próximo do ponto ocidental  da nossa costa contribuiu para qualquer avistamento.


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2016 às 21:29)

....isto somos nós (ou seja, todos aqueles que anseiam por trovoada como eu....)


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2016 às 21:46)

windchill disse:


> ....isto somos nós (ou seja, todos aqueles que anseiam por trovoada como eu....)



O GFS põe a entrada de ar seco ligeiramente a oeste:






O GFS não está 100% correto mas mesmo que estivesse o 'bloqueio' continuaria a existir


----------



## Garcia (3 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

boas..
à pouco quando cheguei a casa reparei nos flashes.. fui então tentar apanhar alguma coisa, mas não tive muita sorte.. também não estava com as perfeitas condições...
é o que se arranja.. 




sem título-2758 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sem título-2753 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sem título-2745 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2016 às 22:16)

Aquela célula a Oeste de Peniche anda por ali há tanto tempo que imagino a inundação que vai no mar


----------



## Crissie (4 Nov 2016 às 01:34)

Posso dizer que fui presenteada por uns belos relâmpagos na Lourinhã :3 Pena não ter  a maquina a mão ! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 01:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Consegues tirar fotos ou filmar?
> A @Candy talvez consiga ver relâmpagos também.





jorgeanimal disse:


> Não. Mas desde o cabo carvoeiro deve dar .



Estive fora de Peniche. Cheguei por volta da 01h00 e qualquer coisa... vinha na estrada e via flashes no mar! Deve ter sido um belo espectáculo visto da Berlenga, sem luz eléctrica. Aliás ainda deve estar a dar bom espectáculo.
Tive de vir p'ra casa.
Agora é que vim à net e vi o que está a passar mesmo aqui ao lado! Raios...


----------



## Mike26 (4 Nov 2016 às 01:52)

Candy disse:


> Raios...



Literalmente


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 02:06)

Estou tentada a acreditar que, esta noite, ainda vou levar com "alguma coisa" em cima


----------



## TekClub (4 Nov 2016 às 03:16)

Por aqui já da para ver os flashs, ainda bem que estas células ficaram no mar são muitos raios a cair ao mesmo tempo iam fazer muitos estragos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2016 às 03:37)

TekClub disse:


> Por aqui já da para ver os flashs, ainda bem que estas células ficaram no mar são muitos raios a cair ao mesmo tempo iam fazer muitos estragos...


De facto, TekClub, trovoada severa a oeste de Coimbra/Figueira da Foz. A frequência das descargas é brutal. Assinatura no radar impressionante. Acho que se pode considerar um bow echo. Deve ter uma brutal shelf cloud associada. Certamente que em terra faria muitos estragos, como dizes. 

Imagem das 3H:


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 03:38)

Quem me dera estar na ilha a esta hora! E por norma estou muito por lá nesta altura do ano. Está-me a passar tudo de raspão  

Cascais a levar com chuvinha.


----------



## CptRena (4 Nov 2016 às 03:41)

TekClub disse:


> Por aqui já da para ver os flashs, ainda bem que estas células ficaram no mar são muitos raios a cair ao mesmo tempo iam fazer muitos estragos...



Ainda bem mesmo, que parece estar com uma cadência brutal.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 03:43)

Descarga a sudoeste de Cascais.


----------



## Teya (4 Nov 2016 às 03:49)

Nesta cam dá para ver bonitos relâmpagos e bastantes clarões! 
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-da-torreira/


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 03:52)

O @Tiagolco  vai perder o que tanto gosta. 

E Peniche não vai passar sem levar com qualquer coisa. Ou não... e fica ali no corredor central onde não passa nada... :P


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 03:55)

Teya disse:


> Nesta cam dá para ver bonitos relâmpagos e bastantes clarões!
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-da-torreira/



Estava a ver a de Buarcos, Figueira da Foz...

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/figueira-da-foz-cabedelo-buarcos/


----------



## thunderhunter (4 Nov 2016 às 03:58)

boas, aqui pela zona do carregado ja se vêm alguns flashes.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 04:01)

Aquele eco vermelho vem direitinho a mim... vamos ver se enfraquece até cá chegar!


----------



## Teya (4 Nov 2016 às 04:03)

Candy disse:


> Estava a ver a de Buarcos, Figueira da Foz...
> 
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/figueira-da-foz-cabedelo-buarcos/


A da Torreira como não tem tanta luz e está a acompanhar a aproximação lenta da célula, parece melhor, mas obrigada


----------



## Teya (4 Nov 2016 às 04:48)

https://img42.com/5zNNA

As cores neste radar!


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 04:58)

Brummmmmmm... Ainda não chove e já se ouvem roncos por aqui. Garanto que não são nada meigos! Roncos bastantes grossos e longos.


----------



## romeupaz (4 Nov 2016 às 05:01)

Candy disse:


> Brummmmmmm... Ainda não chove e já se ouvem roncos por aqui. Garanto que não são nada meigos! Roncos bastantes grossos e longos.



Sim pelas imagens de radar Peniche vai ter uma bela dose...

Parece que ninguem viu isto aqui no forum:




«Storm Forecast
Valid: Thu 03 Nov 2016 06:00 to Fri 04 Nov 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Wed 02 Nov 2016 19:17
Forecaster: GATZEN

A level 1 was issued for southern Portugal mainly for excessive rain and tornadoes.
»


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 05:05)

Só lamento não ver registo de todos os roncos que estou a ouvir.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 05:08)

romeupaz disse:


> Sim pelas imagens de radar Peniche vai ter uma bela dose...
> 
> Parece que ninguem viu isto aqui no forum:
> 
> ...


Viram sim. Lembro-me que alguém partilhou a previsão do Estofex... ou ontem ou anteontem. Não sei se neste tópico ou no da previsão a 3 dias.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 05:11)

Wouuuuuu... descargas muito fortes e algumas seguidinhas.
Já chove!!!


----------



## bpereira (4 Nov 2016 às 05:20)

Aqui também começou agora a chover e a roncar embora ainda longe

Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 05:24)

bpereira disse:


> Aqui também começou agora a chover e a roncar embora ainda longe
> 
> Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


Zona da Figueira da Foz é bem visível pelas webcams das praias. Embora pareça que já está a acalmar.


----------



## bpereira (4 Nov 2016 às 05:26)

Candy disse:


> Zona da Figueira da Foz é bem visível pelas webcams das praias. Embora pareça que já está a acalmar.


Sim confirmo...

Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 05:41)

Bolas! Que estrondo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Já estava a dormir...


----------



## windchill (4 Nov 2016 às 07:19)

Candy disse:


> Viram sim. Lembro-me que alguém partilhou a previsão do Estofex... ou ontem ou anteontem. Não sei se neste tópico ou no da previsão a 3 dias.



Was me!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 08:03)

O bloqueio ainda persiste em toda a Grande Lisboa e parte do litoral Oeste:




Só já depois do almoço é que poderá chover.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 08:09)

trovoes fortes em Setúbal a pouco ainda vi 2 grandes raios... Chuva 0


----------



## Portugal Storms (4 Nov 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia, no caminho entre a Moita e Palmela alguma chuva acompanhada por descargas eléctrica.
Imagem retirada do vídeo que irei colocar mais tarde.



screen grab


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2016 às 08:41)

Bom dia! Aguaceiro fraco a moderado. Vento fraco. 19,5*C.


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2016 às 08:57)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia! Aguaceiro fraco a moderado. Vento fraco. 19,5*C.


Foi um aguaceiro muito localizado. Neste momento a reportar do Areeiro e por aqui não choveu nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2016 às 09:04)

Confirmo, nessa zona não choveu nada, apenas mesmo ao início da manhã. Agora tudo calmo com 16ºC.


----------



## srr (4 Nov 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia,
Os modelos não previam nada de especial por aqui, e eis que a realidade é outra;

Após um aguaceiro forte, pegou em modo moderado, já por 1 hora - "grande surpresa" , nao prevista!!!


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Primeiro trovão por aqui. Sem chuva por enquanto.


----------



## dASk (4 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

Aqui já choveu qualquer coisa. O trovão foi poderoso e eis que enquanto escrevo oiço o segundo. Está um pouco a Este!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Nov 2016 às 09:37)

Trovões também pelo Montijo.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (4 Nov 2016 às 09:39)

Trovoada na Moita ... 2 fortes.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2016 às 09:42)

Esta passou ao lado... por enquanto...


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 09:45)

Setúbal tudo ao lado apesar de já não me poder queixar com aquela trovoada de manha cedo, mas chuva que é bom nada 0,0mm

Agora até aparece o sol, o tempo continua ameno estão 20,2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2016 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos. Por cá durante a noite choveu qualquer coisa, pois estava tudo molhado. Agora tem aumentado o vento...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 10:27)

Boas,

Não há grande coisa a relatar por estas bandas.
*19,5ºC 
1 mm
*
Se é para isto venha o tempo seco e frio.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia, nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical de grandes dimensões a SE,


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 10:54)

Mais uma trovoada e vão 5 esta manha aqui a passar a Este, esta com rajadas de vento fortes , a chuva sempre ao lado apesar de agora chover um pouco o acumulado ainda é de 0,0mm


----------



## jotasetubal (4 Nov 2016 às 10:54)

Estão a passar umas formações interessantes por Setúbal, mas na última hora só rendeu uns chuviscos e 2 ou 3 trovoadas.

EDIT: Nota-se bem o cheio a maré vazia. Não é normal sentir este cheio dentro da cidade.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2016 às 11:06)

Por aqui tudo normal apenas bastante nebulosidade para a zona de Setúbal.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

Alguma chuva finalmente lol trovoes distantes


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 11:12)

Chuva forte batida a rajadas de vento a trovoada parou, 1,2mm com 17,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 11:31)

Interessante a linha que se aproxima de SO.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2016 às 11:37)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade .


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2016 às 11:38)

Já chove


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2016 às 11:41)

Bela batega de agua com rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 11:42)

Há praticamente 3 dias seguidos que vejo torres e mais torres a passar sempre ao largo da faixa costeira, se todas elas fizessem landfall não faltaria animação neste fórum porém com os habituais problemas neste tipo de eventos convectivos.
Se entretanto não morrer na "praia" as próximas horas podem ter surpresas,


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2016 às 11:47)

que dia hoje, aqui por Setúbal (nas praias do sado) perto das 8h da manha acordei com um estrondo e uma chuvada, grandes trovões  e agora acabou de chover acabou de passar outra trovoada com bons estrondos 

por agora não chove, céu nublado

bela manhã


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 11:49)

Imensa escuridão que se aproxima de Entrecampos, vou já para a varanda!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

Em principio vamos ter mesmo animação.
É preciso ter azar logo agora vou entrar para o trabalho. lol
Enfim bom seguimento pessoal.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2016 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Madrugada marcada por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e trovoada. Mínima de *16,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado (< 40 km/h) e precipitação em aproximação. 20ºC.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 11:59)

Chuva/granizo por Entrecampos! Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Portugal Storms (4 Nov 2016 às 12:00)

Manhã bastante animada na zona de Palmela com trovoada e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Deixo aqui um pequeno video do que consegui captar.


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2016 às 12:01)

Aguaceiro forte no Areeiro. Já troveja.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 12:01)

Grande estrondo que acabei de ouvir!


----------



## Aspvl (4 Nov 2016 às 12:02)

Depois de uma intensificação do vento, chove moderado.
Também ouvi qualquer coisa!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2016 às 12:05)

Trovoada em Entrecampos. Acompanhada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes e algum granizo há 10min.


----------



## Nocas (4 Nov 2016 às 12:05)

Já troveja em São Sebastião. E está a ficar escurinho.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2016 às 12:10)

Belo cenário a Norte. Céu bem negro. A trovoada acalmou.


----------



## JAlves (4 Nov 2016 às 12:11)

TROVOADA!!!!


----------



## jonekko (4 Nov 2016 às 12:12)

Por aqui estamos assim...


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2016 às 12:12)

Trovoada a passar ao lado!
Céu bastante carregado a este.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 12:12)

Céu bem negro a Noroeste, rajadas aumentaram, voam "bandos" de folhas 

Linha a SW promete!


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2016 às 12:13)

Por aqui o mesmo tédio de quase sempre, escudo em modo on. Vamos ver se aquela instabilidade a sul- sudoeste muda o panorama.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

Não sei o que se passa com o meu Tapatalk que não está a actualizar as mensagens, que valente célula aqui por Entrecampos! 10 minutos de chuva forte acompanhada de granizo e vento com rajadas consideráveis. Não me pareceu ter movimento de rotação mas hoje não consegui ter perspectiva de todos os quadrantes. Já coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Nov 2016 às 12:17)

Bom dia,

Passou há alguns instantes um pouco de trovoada seca, apenas 2 tímidos trovões. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de momento.


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2016 às 12:17)

Aqui, na Arroja (Odivelas) apenas pingou.
O céu já está a ficar mais claro.
Vento moderado de sul e 19,5ºC.

Na região oriental de Lisboa é que continua a ouvir-se trovejar. A chuva deve ser intensa.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 12:17)

Já ouvi mais alguns trovões. Vêm da célula que está no Parque das Nações:








Perdoem qualidade...


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2016 às 12:20)

miguel disse:


> trovoes fortes em Setúbal a pouco ainda vi 2 grandes raios... Chuva 0



eu aqui a muitos poucos km de Setúbal, nas Praias do Sado ou Sado (como queiram chamar ) tem caído grandes chuvadas


----------



## Crissie (4 Nov 2016 às 12:21)

Bem  Vir uns dias a casa da mom e ser presenteada como fui hoje de madrugada , dammmm caiu com cada um aqui na zona da Lourinhã/Miragaia 
Que a electricidade foi primeiro e era cada ronco que metia respeito , o estremecer simultâneo das janelas com aquele bafo parecendo vir do solo , foi mesmo qualquer coisa , tive pena não ter a máquina a mão naquela altura! !!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2016 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> Na região oriental de Lisboa é que continua a ouvir-se trovejar. A chuva deve ser intensa.



Chuva forte intercalada com momentos mais fracos aqui na Póvoa de S.Iria, zona alta. Rajadas de vento. Mas ainda não ouvi trovão algum. As células formaram-se rapidamente. O primeiro aguaceiro forte foi por volta das 11:40.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 12:24)

StormRic disse:


> Mas ainda não ouvi trovão algum. As células formaram-se rapidamente.


Como não? Já ouvi pelo menos 3 daqui de Carnaxide.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 12:25)

É por isto que dizia que estava negro para NW, uma célula formou-se mesmo em cima de mim mas não choveu aqui 







Tanta folha que está a cair só hoje! Este vento de Sul é tramado para as árvores


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2016 às 12:25)

Nocas disse:


> Já troveja em São Sebastião. E está a ficar escurinho.



O link para a imagem não funciona. Copia o BBCode para fóruns e cola como texto aqui na mensagem. 

E bem vinda ao fórum! São Sebastião é em que zona?


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como não? Já ouvi pelo menos 3 daqui de Carnaxide.



Estou na Póvoa de S.Iria.


----------



## jonekko (4 Nov 2016 às 12:27)

Vídeo da célula que tirei foto há pouco na Arroja.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 12:29)

StormRic disse:


> Estou na Póvoa de S.Iria.


Estás mais perto da célula. 
-------------------
Céu espetacular a sul :


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 12:36)

david 6 disse:


> eu aqui a muitos poucos km de Setúbal, nas Praias do Sado ou Sado (como queiram chamar ) tem caído grandes chuvadas


 
Pois as células tem desfilado a manha toda aqui a este de raspão. 

2,8mm


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 12:42)

Vista de SW da célula que por aqui passou há pouco,






Vista NE após a passagem,






Pequeno vídeo que fiz do momento,


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2016 às 12:42)

*12mm* acumulados na estação da Portela (Lisboa) em 10minutos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

Linha de células a aproximar-se de SSW. Parece haver tendência para se intensificarem sobre terra.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 12:55)

Peniche céu a ficar escuro. 

Curiosidade... Faz hoje 2 anos que vi um relâmpago atingir a antena dos antigo quartel dos bombeiros de Peniche, que eu quase cai de costas e que me queimou a box da Meo..


----------



## windchill (4 Nov 2016 às 13:01)

Pela zona do Seixal este evento está muito próximo do 0 absoluto, nem aguaceiros, nem um único trovão, apenas uns flashes muito distantes de madrugada.... frustração quase total, fotografias = 0


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 13:14)

As células a sudoeste estão a enfraquecer bastante. Já chegam cá dissipadas...


----------



## Dead Cowboy (4 Nov 2016 às 13:15)

Monte de Caparica: tenho a reportar que até consigo ver um bocado de céu azul a W/NW...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Nov 2016 às 13:16)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro muito forte com algumas pedras de granizo à mistura com trovoada a acompanhar. Esta madrugada entre as 4 e 5 da manhã também choveu bem e trovejou.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 13:18)

StormRic disse:


> Linha de células a aproximar-se de SSW. Parece haver tendência para se intensificarem sobre terra.



Estão a desenvolver-se bem e parecem abranger quase toda a AML.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2016 às 13:19)

ultima hora: distrito Lisboa, Santarém e Leiria em amarelo até às 21h


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 13:20)

criz0r disse:


> Estão a desenvolver-se bem e parecem abranger quase toda a AML.


Muito pelo contrário. Enfraqueceram bastante.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 13:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito pelo contrário. Enfraqueceram bastante.



A não ser que eu esteja a ver alguma imagem mais atrasada mas parece-me que ganharam estatura,

11h30,







12h30,


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 13:32)

Vamos ver se aquela célula chega a Peniche ou se enfraquece. Por enquanto parece estar a desenvolver-se.

Edit: ... Carga de água!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 13:35)

criz0r disse:


> A não ser que eu esteja a ver alguma imagem mais atrasada mas parece-me que ganharam estatura,
> 
> 11h30,
> 
> ...


Ecos pouco significativos:


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

Enfraqueceu de forma brutal, novamente o escudo a fazer das suas. Fiasco atrás de fiasco até à data.



Tiagolco disse:


> Muito pelo contrário. Enfraqueceram bastante.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 13:38)

Sim Tiagolco de facto tens razão, ainda não tinha acesso à imagem mais recente, enfraqueceu bastante comparado com a imagem das 12h30,






Dando uma vista de olhos no Sat24  até me dá a sensação de um deslocamento mais a W (para não variar).


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 13:44)

Parou a chuva... foi só um aviso  

Estamos assim... com roncos as aproximarem-se 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 13:49)

Aguaceiro pesadíssimo acompanhado de rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2016 às 14:01)

chove fraco


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 14:14)

Acalmou, por cá. Foi um aguaceiro bastante forte acompanhado de rajadas de vento e vários trovões "grossos". Não vi os raios aqui do centro de Peniche.

Edit: continuo a ouvir roncar, embora mais ao longe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2016 às 16:01)

Chuviscos fracos agora...


----------



## Aspvl (4 Nov 2016 às 16:07)

As gaivotas não param quietas, mas vendo as imagens de radar não há nada porque devam ansiar...
Continua a haver um enfraquecimento das células que passam por cima de Lisboa. Pode ser que nasça alguma mesmo aqui por cima como foi o caso da célula que afectou Lisboa pela manhã...!


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Nov 2016 às 16:22)

Na Avenida da Liberdade caiu uma chuvada enorme acompanhada de três sessões de trovoada. Depois da chuva ficou um ar fresco, limpo e bem agradável. Agora está céu muito cinzento e escuro. Importa salientar que a chuva durou pouco tempo mas, conforme se vê nas imagens, já havia acumulação de água. Esta é a zona do cruzamento com a Rua das Pretas (esquina da loja Michael Kors). Se a chuva tivesse persistido ia, certamente, haver inundação. Às 12h em ponto estava assim:




p.s. Agora as fotos aqui colocadas através do imgur têm uma moldurinha pirosa. Algum site alternativo que saibam, favor dizer. tks


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 16:24)

Boas, céu muito escuro a Oeste, para além da célula que passou hoje de manhã não se registou mais nada de significativo, o "comboio" continua a passear calmamente pelo Atlântico.
De realçar o arrefecimento que já é notório consoante chega o final da tarde.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2016 às 16:35)

Por Peniche vão-se ouvindo uns roncos de quando em quando.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Por aqui um fiasco total só choveu de madrugada as células cada vez que estão aqui mais perto dissipam-se não sei o que se passa nem percebo o aviso amarelo do ipma de precipitação se não choveu nada, enfim vamos aguardar pelo dia de amanhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

António josé Sales disse:


> Por aqui um fiasco total só choveu de madrugada as células cada vez que estão aqui mais perto dissipam-se não sei o que se passa nem percebo o aviso amarelo do ipma de precipitação se não choveu nada, enfim vamos aguardar pelo dia de amanhã.


Aqui também, pode-se dizer que estou a zeros. A zona de Leiria tem o escudo ligado!


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

o que é isso do escudo? luismeteo3


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Linha bastante interessante a sudoeste. Poderemos ter um final da tarde/início da noite animado. Também noto o arrefecimento, porém estão *19,7°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Radar valente...será desta?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2016 às 16:56)

António josé Sales disse:


> o que é isso do escudo? luismeteo3


LOL, uma brincadeira... quer dizer que não entra nada...


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2016 às 16:58)

ok muito obrigado luismeteo3 vamos esperar pode ser que caia alguma coisa durante a noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2016 às 17:05)

António josé Sales disse:


> ok muito obrigado luismeteo3 vamos esperar pode ser que caia alguma coisa durante a noite.


Preciso tanto de chuva no meu terreno que ando a stressar... Enfim, resta-me a esperança!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 17:07)

Chove fraco. Temperatura em queda. *19,4°C*


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 17:10)

Nada mais a relatar o evento foi apenas durante a manha e rendeu até agora 3,2mm e meia dúzia de descargas potentes, não fosse a trovoada seria um valente fiasco assim ta salvo o dia, apesar da chuva ser insignificante. 

Máxima de 20,3ºC

Agora estão 17,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 17:29)

A linha de instabilidade a SW parece estar a enfraquecer, mas ainda há alguns ecos amarelos/laranjas. Por aqui o céu começa a limpar, e parou de chover.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Nov 2016 às 17:43)

Nao tenho esperancas para hoje


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2016 às 17:47)

Célula forte entre a Figueira da Foz e Coimbra...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 17:49)

Há registo de descargas eléctricas a SW:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

Sera que e desta?


----------



## srr (4 Nov 2016 às 18:04)

Por aqui regressou a chuva, chove moderado, nada mau, para as poucas perspectivas !


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2016 às 18:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Célula forte entre a Figueira da Foz e Coimbra...


Esta estação, perto da Figueira, segue com *13,2mm* acumulados.
A célula está a passar de raspão por Coimbra, também devemos ter o escudo activo.


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2016 às 18:27)

Por aqui tem sido uma tarde de chuva torrencial......................................................
............................................................................
Desculpem, é meu estado de demência provocado pelo desespero da ausência de precipitação.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 18:28)

Linha a aguentar-se bem :


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2016 às 18:28)

Tiagolco, agora é que é........ ou talvez não kkkkk




Tiagolco disse:


> Há registo de descargas eléctricas a SW:


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 18:33)

Bem, espero que aquelas meninas se aguentem bem até chegar à margem Sul porque já não estou em Lisboa fazer o acompanhamento. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 18:33)

AMFC disse:


> Tiagolco, agora é que é........ ou talvez não kkkkk


A atividade eléctrica cessou. Veremos se volta quando chegar à costa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 18:36)

Aqui por  Cascais tudo calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 18:50)

Chove fraco a moderado




image sharing sites


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

Chove fraco aqui por Almada, vento mantém-se fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (4 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Será que é desta que vou conseguir ver alguma chuva por aqui?....


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2016 às 19:40)

E o fantástico dia de hoje resume-se a um aguaceiro que acabou de cair e conseguiu molhar o chão.


----------



## Rachie (4 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

Escudo de Almada a funcionar outra vez -.-


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Chove forte em Setúbal..

4,2mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 19:44)

Alguma chuva moderada, mesmo a tempo quando eu estava na rua a ir para casa 

Mínima: *15,8ºC*
Máxima: *20,6ºC*

Rajada máxima de 47 km/h de Sul
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 19:53)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco há bocado, o único do dia. Não espero mais chuva hoje.
*18,2°C*


----------



## manganao (4 Nov 2016 às 19:55)

Pelas Caldas nem deu para molhar o chão


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 19:55)

5,6mm e vai caindo de forma moderada

16,8ºC


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2016 às 20:46)

O AAlmada a fazer das suas e a passar tudo de raspão aqui como é habitual. A registar um aguaceiro muito tímido e temperatura nos 17,0ºC a descer a bom ritmo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2016 às 20:50)

já pela Fajarda, vai chovendo em geral fraco mas persistente


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 20:59)

Por hoje está feito!
 Acumulados 6,2mm

16,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2016 às 21:09)

O dia de hoje resumiu-se apenas a simples aguaceiros, durante a manhã, eram cerca das 9 horas, e desde disso o céu continua bem escuro.
O que choveu praticamente nem deu para acumular nada. 

De resto tudo calmo sem trovoada e vento nulo.


----------



## Teya (4 Nov 2016 às 21:47)

Olival Basto protegido por um 'dome', chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2016 às 22:00)

Mais um flop e pelo andar da carruagem até meio de Novembro pouca ou nenhuma chuva virá.


----------



## windchill (4 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

AMFC disse:


> Mais um flop e pelo andar da carruagem até meio de Novembro pouca ou nenhuma chuva virá.



Flop total também por aqui...... aliás, este evento está em 1º lugar no pódio de flop's do ano de 2016 aqui na zona da Amora/Seixal, remetendo dois outros flop's do mês de Maio para 2º e 3º lugares respectivamente...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 22:50)

Bastantes aguaceiros a formarem-se ao largo da costa. O evento ainda não acabou. 
Edit: Chove fraco.


----------



## windchill (4 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bastantes aguaceiros a formarem-se ao largo da costa. O evento ainda não acabou.
> Edit: Chove fraco.



O evento não acabou mas está muito volátil....


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2016 às 00:06)

windchill disse:


> O evento não acabou mas está muito volátil....


Calma, a madrugada promete ser animada. Interessante aquelas células estacionárias no Atlântico.


----------



## windchill (5 Nov 2016 às 00:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Calma, a madrugada promete ser animada. Interessante aquelas células estacionárias no Atlântico.



A 'dita cuja' continua ali no pedestal á espera (quiçá) de um milagre...


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2016 às 00:15)

Há ali uma coisinha a vir para cá... O mais certo é passar de raspão! 
Berlenga, Berlenga!... Lá é que tem estado bom


----------



## windchill (5 Nov 2016 às 00:27)

Candy disse:


> Há ali uma coisinha a vir para cá... O mais certo é passar de raspão!
> Berlenga, Berlenga!... Lá é que tem estado bom



Berlenga..... o arquipélago de sonho dos últimos 2 dias!!


----------



## Aspvl (5 Nov 2016 às 02:56)

Chove forte!


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2016 às 03:13)

windchill disse:


> Berlenga..... o arquipélago de sonho dos últimos 2 dias!!


Já lá estive sozinha em noite de trovoada! Garanto que é único, mas também muito raro e difícil estar na ilha sem mais ninguém!!! hehe
É só p'ra quem pode!... não é p'ra quem quer!


----------



## TekClub (5 Nov 2016 às 03:23)

por aqui também ja 
edit: Acaba de sair aviso amarelo para Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 06:57)

Aquela linha de instabilidade a NO talvez dê uns bons mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2016 às 08:15)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove bem finalmente! É bom ouvir a água a correr nas caleiras!


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Nov 2016 às 08:35)

Por aqui á pouco choveu torrencialmente durante 10 minutos diluvio autêntico assim até dá gosto que venham mais destas frentes.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Nov 2016 às 08:51)

E a chuva continua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2016 às 09:33)

Chove torrencialmente agora! Até faz fumo... Mas ainda não parou de chover desde as 8h.


----------



## jonekko (5 Nov 2016 às 09:53)

Lindo cenário pela Arroja!!!


----------



## criz0r (5 Nov 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia, hoje acordei ao final da madrugada com um aguaceiro diluviano, em poucos minutos fiquei com praticamente um palmo de água no quintal. Os aguaceiros entretanto persistem com um notório arrefecimento em relação aos dias  anteriores. Actuais 18,3ºC e vista a NW, 






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2016 às 10:38)

bela chuvada aqui na Fajarda


----------



## criz0r (5 Nov 2016 às 10:50)

Mais um aguaceiro forte,  a temperatura caiu a pique dos 18,5ºC para os 17,0ºC.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## anti-trovoadas (5 Nov 2016 às 10:50)

Para Lisboa está negro!







Sent from mTalk


----------



## dASk (5 Nov 2016 às 10:56)

Está com bom aspecto. A vista que tenho aqui no palheirão (Moita) com vista a norte sobre Lisboa e o rio tejo parece mesmo uma wallcloud! Brutal!! venha lá essa carga digna!!


----------



## dASk (5 Nov 2016 às 11:04)

Chuva torrencial neste momento!!


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

Bela noite de chuva por Coimbra. Em geral os acumulados foram superiores a 20mm, bem acima do previsto pelos modelos que na última da hora decidiram cortar na precipitação.

São Martinho do Bispo: *29,5mm*
Moinho de Vento: *26,7mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *21,3mm*
Quinta da Nora: *20,6mm*
Coimbra, Aeródromo: *19,7mm*
Pólo II da UC: *17,5mm*


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

E volta a chuva forte.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2016 às 12:03)

Aguaceiro a pouco por aqui deixou 1,4mm que o o acumulado de dia até agora

Mínima de 16,3ºC pode ser batida ate as 00h

Agora estão 19,0ºC frio é coisa que ainda não se nota aqui...só a partir de logo ao fim do dia


----------



## jotasetubal (5 Nov 2016 às 12:33)

Chuva a chegar a setubal


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 12:57)

*6,6 mm
15,7ºC*

Outono, finalmente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2016 às 13:01)

Aqui a chuva continua... até dá gosto!


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Nov 2016 às 13:04)

Por aqui também continua a chuva.


----------



## Geopower (5 Nov 2016 às 13:04)

Manhã de curtos periodos de chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco.
18,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2016 às 13:12)

volta a chuva e chove bem  e desta vez puxada a vento, parece um temporal


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 13:17)

Volta e meia o vento sopra com grande intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2016 às 13:18)

Boa tarde,

Dia fresco, com a mínima do dia neste momento: *15,0ºC*.
Chove fraco, e tem chovido sob a forma de aguaceiros, com grande cadência desde ontem.

Vento em geral fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 13:20)

Esta manhã na serra, aguaceiro valente, estando por baixo de tanta vegetação não dá para ter ideia como chovia bem.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2016 às 13:22)

deu rajada de *40km/h* ainda chove moderado mas o vento já acalmou um pouco mas ainda está vento, foi interessante 

a vista era esta 5min antes de chegar:







PS: tudo verdinho já dá gosto ver


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2016 às 13:23)

Boas,
Desde a madrugada que os aguaceiros têm marcado presença por cá. Por vezes com bastante intensidade como por volta das 10h00. 
Agora não chove. O vento sopra moderado. Temp. 15ºC
Hoje sim, está um dia que lembra o inverno.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2016 às 13:32)

com o aguaceiro interessante bati a minima do dia, neste momento *15ºC*, a chuva já está a parar só já pinga


----------



## criz0r (5 Nov 2016 às 13:46)

Boas, por aqui aguaceiros atrás de aguaceiros e temperatura a descer fixando-se agora nos 16,6ºC.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2016 às 13:59)

Boas

Vai chovendo e a temperatura descendo, a máxima chegou aos 20,3ºC antes da chegada da frente fria

3,6mm
15,8ºC
vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## Crissie (5 Nov 2016 às 14:17)

Lourinhã

15°C
Vento moderado , já choveu bastante  por volta da 13h
Neste momento nada acrescentar .
Boa tarde a todos


Ps: após escrever começou a chover novamente !


----------



## Rachie (5 Nov 2016 às 14:31)

Mar da Palha neste momento.
Desculpem a má qualidade da imagem


----------



## carla_francisco (5 Nov 2016 às 14:34)

Agora não chove, mas a escuridão não anda longe...


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2016 às 14:39)

E de repente ficou tudo escuro por aqui. Luzes de casa acesas... 
Volta a chuva.
Temperatura a baixar


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2016 às 15:07)

Temperatura em queda!

Estão agora 14,8ºC já pulverizou a mínima 

Acumulados 4,0mm e chuvisca neste momento.


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2016 às 15:23)

Vento a intensificar! Sopra com rajadas fortes, no centro de Peniche.


----------



## jonekko (5 Nov 2016 às 15:31)

Pela Ramada o céu ameaça mas não concretiza. 19.6º 62%hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2016 às 16:29)

Mínima: *15,4ºC* às 14h20
Máxima: *17,9ºC*

Acumulado de *7,4 mm 
*
Interessantes acumulados durante a madrugada, em Tomar e na Figueira da Foz, as horas estão nas imagens. Imagino que o Zêzere deva estar a encher!
*













*


----------



## Crissie (5 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Por aqui estamos assim


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Aí vem ele


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2016 às 17:30)

17h30, toca a acender as luzes. Nuvens alaranjadas. Lua a desfilar no céu. 

15ºC. Que belo fim de dia este sábado!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (5 Nov 2016 às 17:54)

Vista para Lisboa:





Vista para Palmela/Setúbal:






Sent from mTalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 17:55)

*14,4ºC
9,2 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2016 às 18:42)

Boa noite a todos. De facto hoje foi para mim um dia optimo em termos de chuva. Tinha o terreno seco, mas agora com esta chuva toda já recuperou. Agora com o pós-frontal a temperatura está a cair bem... já está frio na rua!


----------



## Candy (5 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

Apenas dizer que está um vendaval da gaita aqui em Peniche. Vento médio moderado a forte com rajadas. A sensação de frio é enorme com este vento norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2016 às 19:08)

Boas!
Já tinha saudades deste fresquinho. 
Estão *14,3°C*, sendo a mínima do dia até agora. Tão bom!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2016 às 19:14)

Hoje sim foi um dia a valer de chuva durante a madrugada e manhã até quase ao meio-dia.
Pelos menos os terrenos com terra mexida, já se agarra bem ao calçado, ao ponto de a pessoa depois já não poder andar com o peso da terra.
Rendeu assim por alto perto de 9mm, o que já é bem bom, já dá para segunda- feira semear a aveia.
A erva já estava a começar a passar mal, devido á secura.

Já se nota bem a descida das mínimas, já não se aguentava estar na rua ao meio da tarde apenas com um casaco fraquinho.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

Vai arrefecendo... 

Temperatura actual e mínima: *9,7ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2016 às 20:14)

*11.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 20:32)

*13,9ºC*

Aqui não deve descer grande coisa, em terras ventosas é sempre tramado.
Vento moderado com rajadas.

Muito interessante a máxima de Segunda-Feira, o ECMWF dá apenas *13ºC* para aqui, meio surreal tendo em conta o passado recente!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2016 às 20:57)

*13,6°C* por aqui. Já está abaixo do que está previsto pelo GFS. A próxima mínima vai ser interessante, talvez abaixo dos 10°C.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2016 às 21:45)

*11.5ºC* está a descer muito lentamente ainda mas também ainda está vento fraco, sensação térmica lá fora


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

*7,2ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2016 às 00:42)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a noite também está sendo fresca, até mais do que esperava. *10,4ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2016 às 00:44)

Boas,
À meia noite caiu um forte aguaceiro em Peniche, puxado com rajadas de vento.
Temperatura às 00h00 12ºC 

(A EMA do Cabo carvoeiro, que há muitos meses não debitava dados parece ter voltado, hoje, a funcionar mas está a enviar dados que não correspondem à realidade)


----------



## criz0r (6 Nov 2016 às 00:51)

Boa noite, 12,3ºC e mínima mais baixa desde o mês de Maio, depois de praticamente 6 meses de calor infernal esta frescura sabe pela vida! Céu pouco nublado e uma ligeira brisa a impedir um tombo maior na temperatura.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2016 às 01:03)

*12,8°C*. É uma surpresa ter este valor. Vai ser um choque brutal voltar aos casacos grossos assim do nada, depois de alguns dias de calor.


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 01:41)

*9.9ºC*, está estagnado porque levantou se de novo um vento fraco


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2016 às 01:56)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, agora!!!


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 02:44)

vento já está nulo, *7.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 09:09)

Boas,

Minima de *9,1ºC*, nada mau não esperava que descesse "tanto"


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2016 às 09:40)

Por aqui a mínima não desceu tanto quanto queria. Ficou-se nos *11,6°C*. 
Já sigo com *14,5°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 10:02)

Um apanhado geral das mínimas *horárias* do IPMA e mínimas das estações amadoras.

IPMA Top 5

Dunas de Mira: *1,0ºC *
Alvega: *2,4ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *2,8ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *2,9ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *3,7ºC *

Wunderground Top 5

Seiça,Ourém: *1,3ºC*
Lousã: *1,8ºC*
Miranda do Corvo: *2,8ºC*
Barosa,Leiria: *3,7ºC*
São Martinho do Bispo,Coimbra: *4,1ºC
___________
*
Não tenho dados da mínima do Pisão, mas terá caído pelo menos aos 4/5ºC.


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia!
A 1ª noite fresquinha pós verão, mínima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Nov 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Por aqui, mínima de *4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 10:45)

minima de *4.5ºC *

actual *14.3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2016 às 10:57)

Depois de uma madrugada fresquinha, o dia por aqui acordou logo com sol.
mínima: 8.7ºC
actual: 15.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2016 às 11:22)

Paragem em Fátima, antes de chegar vendas novas
Estão 13,5 e sol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2016 às 12:02)

Boas

Mínima de 9,4ºC

Mas agora muito sol e já estão 17,1ºC  sem vento


----------



## Rachie (6 Nov 2016 às 13:42)

Por Cacilhas mínima de 13.4 segundo o meu sensor, mas na rua sentia-se bastante fresquinho. Fui para uma esplanada até às 2h e cheguei a casa com os pés gelados. 

Por agora 16.7, ainda não me atrevi a ir à varanda. Tenho uns agradáveis 21 dentro de casa :-)


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2016 às 13:59)

Estão 18,0ºC está um frio português


----------



## Candy (6 Nov 2016 às 14:13)

Boas,

Depois de uma madrugada com aguaceiros fortes, estávamos até há pouco com sol. De repente ficou tudo escuro e pimba... Aguaceiro intenso acompanhado de rajadas de vento, neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2016 às 14:58)

Boa tarde.
Depois de uns dias amenos, o frio de Inverno chegou mais cedo que o habitual, com tmin de 1,8°C, sendo a tmin mais baixa registada na minha estação tão cedo no calendário (a anterior mínima mais baixa foi também de 1,8°C no dia 20/11/2013).
Neste momento 14,5°C, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 15:41)

máxima de *17.1ºC*

agora já em descida *15.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 15:54)

Por aqui posso dizer que está a ser um dia algo frio.
A máxima foi aos 15,9ºC, o vento moderado foi algo constante, soprando moderado a forte em algumas zonas,incluindo a faixa costeira do Guincho.
Ha momentos caiu um aguaceiro fraco, o suficiente para a temperatura dar um pequeno tombo, estando agora nos 13,3ºC. 

Antes de começar a chover fraco, o aguaceiro a norte.
Foto tirada junto ao estádio do Estoril Praia, ou seja, Amoreira(Alcabideche).



uploading pictures


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura vai descendo devagar, actual 16,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2016 às 16:10)

Mínima de *10,4ºC*
Máxima de *18,2ºC*


----------



## windchill (6 Nov 2016 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

Pela margem sul tudo tranquilo no que diz respeito ás condições climatéricas, com algumas nuvens de pouco desenvolvimento vertical e um ou outro aguaceiro fraco e disperso.
Visibilidade excelente, ar límpido, e sente-se um fresquinho bom!


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente se pode dizer que está FRIO!!!  Saudades destes dias a puxarem bem para o Inverno...

Mínima algo fria demais para a época, com a temperatura a descer aos *10,4ºC* a contrastar com a noite anterior cuja mínima foi de 15,5ºC (5,1ºC de diferença)!
A máxima ainda foi aos *17ºC* ao inicio da tarde mas por muito pouco tempo. O vento moderado de N e o aumento de nebulosidade por cumulus bem bonitos fizeram descer logo a temperatura que já vai nos *15,0ºC*! (em rápida descida)

Espera-se nova descida da temperatura para amanhã e esta noite a mínima deve ficar-se pelos 8ºC aqui, caso o vento diminua para fraco/nulo e a humidade seja elevada como aconteceu esta madrugada!


----------



## Rachie (6 Nov 2016 às 17:26)

Pôr do sol na Costa da Caparica


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2016 às 17:39)

Boas

Máxima de *18,0ºC
*
Agora estão 14,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 19:06)

*11.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 20:22)

Boas, 
12,1ºC

Passei agora na estrada do Pisão, segundo o carro, a temperatura era de 8ºC, noite fria em perspectiva.


----------



## criz0r (6 Nov 2016 às 20:25)

Boa noite, mínima hoje de 10,7ºC por aqui, microclima da Cova da Piedade no seu melhor! Sigo já com 13,5ºC a descer bem, espero hoje descer abaixo da 2ª casa decimal.


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 20:36)

*10.4ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2016 às 20:48)

Boas!
*13,4°C* neste momento. O dia foi bastante fresco, nem dava para pensar em tirar o casaco. A máxima não passou dos *18,3°C *por Carnaxide. Chegou a chover moderado no Parque das Nações por volta das 15h. Antes do aguaceiro chegar o cenário era este:


----------



## vortex (6 Nov 2016 às 20:49)

Boas! Por aqui 9.9ºC com HR em 85% e vento nulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

Boa noite a todos. No radar vêem-se várias células a entrar no litoral norte e centro...


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Nov 2016 às 21:18)

Boa noite por aqui já chove


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2016 às 21:27)

Aqui está quase...


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2016 às 21:56)

*9.4ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (6 Nov 2016 às 21:59)

*6,1ºC*

Máxima: *14,8ºC*
Mínima: *4,0ºC*

Aguaceiro a caminho. Já é visivel bastante nebulosidade a Norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2016 às 22:10)

Já estamos nos *11,8ºC *


----------



## Geopower (6 Nov 2016 às 22:11)

primeiro dia com temperaturas de Outono: 
Minima:12,7ºC.
Máxima: 18.9ºC

Temperatura actual: 14,2ºC. Vento moderado de norte,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2016 às 22:28)

Boa noite.

A mínima de hoje foi de *8,9ºC*.

O dia foi de céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco.

De momento sigo com 10,7ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

Já chove..


----------



## Teya (6 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

É impressão minha ou as células quando chegam à área metropolitana de Lisboa desaparecem como por magia? Ou o radar tem alguma falha ali?


----------



## AMFC (6 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

É o famoso escudo 



Teya disse:


> É impressão minha ou as células quando chegam à área metropolitana de Lisboa desaparecem como por magia? Ou o radar tem alguma falha ali?


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2016 às 00:17)

Bem isto tem sido de aguaceiros bem pesados... Parece que vem lá mais um! Vento moderado a forte e com rajadas, aqui no centro da cidade. Temp. 11ºC...  Está frioooooooo... O vento e a chuva parecem gelo!!!
Peniche na "rota do ouro"!


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2016 às 00:38)

Boa noite, tudo calmo por aqui sem qualquer registo de precipitação. Temperatura subiu ligeiramente dos 12,3ºC para os 12.5ºC fruto talvez de alguma brisa mais marota.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2016 às 00:56)

*7.8ºC*


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2016 às 02:35)

Aguaceiro torrencial


----------



## Teya (7 Nov 2016 às 03:36)

Candy disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial



 Partilhe um bocadinho


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2016 às 04:05)

Teya disse:


> Partilhe um bocadinho


Hehe... e parece vir mais a caminho.  
As células encontraram a estrada para Peniche!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 07:56)

Boas,

Por aqui também têm passado alguns aguaceiros,algo que não esperava.
Acumulado: *1,3mm*
T.minima:* 8,9ºC*
T.actual:* 9,3ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2016 às 08:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está quase...


Aqui afinal não choveu... já nem digo nada!


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2016 às 08:53)

minima foi de *5.3ºC* na Fajarda (esperava menos)

agora já estou em Setúbal


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2016 às 09:38)

A manhã aqui segue gélida, devido ao vento moderado, que aumenta a sensação de frio.
mínima: 7.2ºC
actual: 11.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Frescura instalada: mínima de *8,4ºC* e actuais 11,5ºC com vento fraco/nulo e céu pouco nublado. 
Ontem: *9,0ºC* /* 16ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia, ainda não foi desta que fiquei abaixo das dezenas, a mínima ficou-se pelos 10,2ºC digamos que foi basicamente morrer na praia .
Início de manhã muito fria com a sensação térmica a ser influenciada pelo vento, já tinha saudades dos casacões. Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco em Entrecampos.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2016 às 11:17)

Bom dia

Mínima de *2,1ºC*

Duna e Mira e Alvega com mínima horária de *0,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 11:59)

*12,5ºC*
Vento moderado

Dia frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2016 às 13:43)

Boas! O dia segue muito fresco e este vento ainda piora mais a situação. 
Sigo com *14,8°C* e a mínima foi fresca, de* 9,3°C*. O amanhecer foi fantástico, com a luz do sol a iluminar as bigornas das células no mar.


----------



## Crissie (7 Nov 2016 às 14:04)

Boa tarde , sigo com 15°C ,Min 10ºC
está um briol


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

Mínima: *10,1ºC*
Máxima tocou nos *16,2ºC*

Pós frontais todos a passar de raspão na costa, mas uma aguaceiro deixou às 4h da manhã *0,5 mm *


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2016 às 15:42)

Boas,

Peniche agora sem chuva... Vento de norte moderado com rajadas fortes, neste momento. 
Temp 14ºC A sensação térmica, na rua, é de muito frio!


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2016 às 16:16)

Carga de água!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

Peso de água brutal neste momento! 
Uns 2 minutos antes calhei olhar para a janela virada a N/NE e...  




















Foi com tlm. Quando fui buscar a máquina já estava a desaparecer  

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (7 Nov 2016 às 16:27)

Boas por aqui o Inverno chegou  tal é a sensação de frio na rua apesar de neste momento estarem 14 graus lá fora.
A máxima foi de 16.7 a mínima de 6 Não pensei dizer isso mas volta verão estás perdoado.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2016 às 16:57)

Boa tarde, efectivamente hoje é um dia muito frio, fui lá fora pelas 15h30m e o vento parece que corta. É o resultado do contraste de um Verão/Outono extremamente rigorosos ao nível do calor com uma descida acentuada e repentina das temperaturas.
14,4ºC aqui nas redondezas e a descer. Céu pouco nublado maioritariamente por cúmulos e vento moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2016 às 17:12)

Está muito frio por aqui, *13,8°C*. 
Este vento de norte faz com que estar na rua seja um sacrifício enorme. Até fico mais motivado para estudar e tudo! 
Mas uma coisa é certa, prefiro muito mais este frio do que apanhar 40°C no Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 17:51)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *8,9ºC* / *14,1ºC*
T.actual: *12,5ºC*

Vento moderado sempre presente, as rajadas máximas tocaram nos 60 km/h.
Dia frio, então na serra nem se fala.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2016 às 18:00)

Boas

Máxima de *16,1ºC *

Agora estão 13,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Boa tarde/noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado, com a temperatura a não ultrapassar a margem dos 16ºC. A mínima foi de *8,4ºC*.

Neste momento estão 12,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 19:39)

Seiça,Ourem já nos *4,2ºC*, próxima madrugada deve ir aos negativos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2016 às 20:17)

Aqui a noite segue gélida, embora agora o vento tenha reduzido de intensidade depois de ter soprado de forma moderado durante o dia.
Actual: 10.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2016 às 20:35)

*11,9°C* neste momento. Há muito tempo que não via um valor assim a estas horas. 
Já nem consigo manter as mãos quentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 21:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia frio, então na serra nem se fala.



Isto foi hoje perto do Monge (3º ponto mais alto da serra de Sintra - cota 491 mts), muito frio tendo em conta o vento forte que se fazia sentir.



print screen windows xp


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Nov 2016 às 22:06)

Neste momento frente ao estádio de Lra estão 6.9℃.
Barosa com 4.3℃


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Nov 2016 às 22:22)

E agora na Barosa


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2016 às 23:11)

*5,1ºC*

Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Mínima: *2,1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2016 às 00:49)

Boa noite, por aqui 11,3ºC a descer lentamente mas mais frio que ontem. A madrugada promete ser bem fresca.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2016 às 11:33)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *1,6ºC*

De momento, *10,3ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

Bom dia, mínima de 8,4ºC e a mais baixa desde Abril! Hoje foi realmente uma madrugada gélida .
De momento céu parcialmente nublado e ainda 14,5ºC por Entrecampos.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2016 às 15:20)

Boas

Mínima de 10.7ºC

O dia está mais ameno a máxima foi aos 18,0ºC e agora estão 16,8ºC

A próxima noite ja vai ser quentinha


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

Boas!
Noite bastante fresca por aqui. A mínima foi de* 8,7°C*, porém a máxima conseguiu subir aos *16,5°C*. O vento tem vindo a aumentar ao longo da tarde e por agora sigo com *15,0°C*.
Por mim as temperaturas podiam manter-se assim o ano todo, com exceção dos fins de semana e feriados.


----------



## Crissie (8 Nov 2016 às 16:54)

Neste momento :16°C

 Maxima 18° C

 Minima 10° C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2016 às 17:39)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã cedo a caminho de Mafra apanhei geada no vale do lizandro, sinceramente não esperava, dado que nos topos do dito vale estavam uns 8ºC e vento fraco a moderado.
Basicamente foi uma grande inversão, que este vale tem um potencial brutal disso nunca tive dúvidas, ficam então duas fotos.
Aparentamente a geada mais intensa localizava-se junto a junção do afluente rio cabrela com rio lizandro, claramente um reforço de ar frio. A temperatura rondava os *1ºC* /*2ºC*.



adult image sharing



screengrab


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2016 às 17:44)

Mínima: *8,6ºC*
Máxima: *18,9ºC* (O "sol de Outono" ainda aquece bem) 

Estamos naqueles dias em que sabe bem estar a torrar ao Sol. Depois de 5 meses consecutivos a suar, sabe bem. Adoro!
Por mim era até Maio assim!


----------



## JTavares (8 Nov 2016 às 18:17)

Lousã  7:45> 0'C


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2016 às 18:17)

Hoje a madrugada foi mais fria do que a de ontem, mas em relação ao dia, ontem sentiu-se bem mais frio do que hoje devido ao vento, que hoje não se fez sentir.
mínima: 4.5ºC
máxima: 17.8ºC
actual: 12.5ºC

Seria bom , que amanhã chovesse alguma, porque hoje andei toda a tarde a semear aveia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2016 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia fresquinho, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A mínima fixou-se nos *7,2ºC*.

Neste momento estão 10,4ºC. Infelizmente em breve deverá entrar alguma nebulosidade, impossibilitando a descida da temperatura até valores registados nos 2 dias anteriores.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2016 às 00:02)

Boa noite!
Por aqui estão *11,8°C*. Amanhã a temperatura já vai subir, tanto a máxima como a mínima. É pena, estava a gostar deste friozinho.


----------



## TekClub (9 Nov 2016 às 00:07)

Por aqui já vai  fraco...


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Nov 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia por aqui alguma chuva desde as 6 da manhã. Há pouco a chuva foi forte durante alguns minutos, esta frente não é má mas está a passar muito rápido pelo território do continente.


----------



## Crissie (9 Nov 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia acordamos por aqui com uma chuvinha moderada 
Tempo mais quente neste momento com 17 ºc


----------



## srr (9 Nov 2016 às 09:22)

Bom dia, aqui com chuva fraca das 7 as 9.
Rendeu 3mm. (pouco para as necessidades, gosto de ver os rios a correr e nao como estão)

Agora já espreita  o Sol.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2016 às 10:06)

Bons dias, a noite foi claramente mais quente do que as anteriores sendo que a mínima (12,3ºC) foi atingida pela meia noite começando a subir assim que apareceu a nebulosidade.
A manhã entretanto acordou com chuva fraca/moderada e assim continua aqui por Entrecampos acompanhada de vento em geral fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2016 às 11:07)

Bom dia

A frente passou rápido, mas deixou alguns acumulados interessantes.

Precipitação acumulada na zona de Coimbra:

Miranda do Corvo: *25,1mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *15,7mm*
Moinho de Vento: *13,7mm*
Pólo II da UC: *8,6mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Por aqui o dia acordou com aguaceiros fracos que começaram por volta das 7 horas.
Duraram até perto das 8 horas, dando lugar depois ao sol, que já vinha bem quente, e que me fez logo tirar o casaco e ficar em t-shirt.
Agora o céu está bem nublado e faz parecer que a qualquer momento pode chover de novo.
Não deu para acumular 1 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2016 às 12:42)

Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Máxima: *19,6ºC*

*0,5 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2016 às 13:42)

Por aqui o acumulado foi de *1,3 mm*, insignificante, enfim é o que há...
A rede hidrográfica aqui na zona mantem-se com  aspecto de agosto do que propriamente novembro.
T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2016 às 17:15)

Boas, tempo enfadonho hoje, chuva só de manhã cedo e o frio já se pôs a milhas. Esperam-nos uma ou duas semanas de pasmaceira. Esta situação de precipitação convectiva durante alguns dias e tendo em conta o verão rigoroso que tivemos este ano é claramente insuficiente para a reposição dos recursos hídricos, esperemos que num futuro próximo isto mude de vez porque caso contrário entraremos novamente numa situação de seca.
Sigo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e um bonito pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Candy (9 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Está um ar esquisito... 











Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2016 às 17:49)

Pôr do sol espetacular por aqui:




(Tirada com a GoPro)
*16,5°C*


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2016 às 18:09)

Boa tarde.

Dia chato, por agora sigo com 16,2ºC e o aspecto do céu era este há alguns minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Boas!
Choveu de manhã mas não foi nada de mais, como estava previsto. Já se sentiu algum calor.
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *20,9°C*
Mínima:* 11,4°C*
Os próximos dias prometem ser bastante monótonos.


----------



## criz0r (10 Nov 2016 às 10:08)

Bom dia, hoje nem me dei ao trabalho de verificar a mínima mas quando acordei e olhei para a estação estavam 13,4ºC. Iniciamos então mais um dia com céu pouco nublado por alguns cúmulos dispersos. A estação do Técnico já está desactivada há algumas semanas pelo que não me é possível fazer o acompanhamento da temperatura aqui em Entrecampos  .

Aqui ficam duas bonitas fotos que tirei ontem,


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

Hoje foi um diz bem agradável, com temperaturas dignas de um Verão de S.Martinho.
máxima: 22.ºC
actual: 17ºC
mínima: 11.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2016 às 12:58)

A mancha de precipitação fraca vai se aproximando de terra.


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2016 às 13:12)

Bom dia, um bom S.Martinho a todos! A mínima em Almada foi de 10,3ºC portanto bem mais baixa que as noites anteriores. O dia segue extremamente aborrecido com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2016 às 13:40)

Boas


Alguma chuva na Quarta que deixou uns brutais 0,2mm 

A mínima foi de 10,2ºC
Agora céu muito nublado de palha só para enfeitar e segue a seca... tempo ameno estão 18,3ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2016 às 16:00)

Boa tarde a todos! Isto é chuva que está a vir? De repente arrefeceu e ficou escuro...


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2016 às 16:04)

Já chove em Peniche.


----------



## bmelo (11 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

por aqui já chove bem há 10 minutos...


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Por aqui já chove, pingas bem grossas.


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2016 às 17:12)

Boas, aqui chove fraco mas o suficiente para deixar tudo molhado. Entretanto o sol aparece de forma tímida no horizonte a Oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

Aqui teve alguns minutos de chuva fraca/moderada, obviamente quando eu estava na rua sem chapéu de chuva, já deve ser tradição


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2016 às 17:29)

Arco-Íris espectacular ainda há pouco mas rapidamente se desvaneceu aliado a um belíssimo pôr-do-sol, o pessoal aqui do trabalho não resistiu e foi para a varanda fotografar o momento. É nestas ocasiões que me orgulho de adorar esta Ciência .


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:32)

Arco-íris a leste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:33)

Aqui também já chove fraco...


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:35)




----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2016 às 17:36)

meko60 disse:


> Arco-íris a leste.



Já não fui a tempo da fotografia!   Bom registo vizinho


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

Para Oeste o cenário era bonito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2016 às 17:43)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiros, embora não muito denso, dando lugar ao sol, assim que ele "ganhou força".
A partir da tarde o céu começou a escurecer, e também arrefeceu bem, dá a entender  que a chuva deve de andar por perto.


----------



## carla_francisco (11 Nov 2016 às 17:46)

Por aqui já pingou e resultou numa coisa destas:






na janela do lado Poente, tinha à minha espera uma espécie de amostra de pilar solar


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Boas,

Por aqui foram meia dúzia de borrifos, como é natural nada acumulou.
Estão* 14,5ºC* após mínima de *9,7ºC* e máxima de* 18,2ºC.*
Nos próximos 10 dias, só se vê precipitação fraca na noite de Sábado.


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2016 às 20:27)

já na Fajarda, tive uma minima de *1.5ºC*, deve ter sido na quarta feira

de  momento *14.2ºC* e quando cheguei estava a pingar


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2016 às 01:59)

Boa noite, tudo calmo aqui por Almada. A registar apenas o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco. 14,6ºC a descer.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maeglin (12 Nov 2016 às 02:53)

E aí está o raio de telemovel a estragar a surpresa : 

Thunderstorm

Weather watch

Today, 18:00 - Tomorrow, 03:00
All Elevations

Severe weather warning (orange level) because of thunderstorms with moderate intensity, valid from Saturday, 12.11. 18:00 till Sunday, 13.11. 03:00.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2016 às 16:05)

A chuva já está quase a chegar a Coimbra...


----------



## TekClub (12 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

Já chove bem por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2016 às 17:37)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, mas dissipou-se logo ao inicio da manhã,
O dia foi ameno, com céu parcialmente nublado, principalmente durante a tarde.
mínima: 7.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 17:37)

Aguardando alguma precipitação.
Neste momento a chuva já está presente na faixa litoral dos concelhos de Mafra,Torres Vedras e por aí adiante.
*17,1ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## homem do mar (12 Nov 2016 às 17:48)

Chuva da forte por estes lados.
16.9 actuais.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2016 às 18:22)

Por Coimbra, chuva moderada há mais de uma hora.
5,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Por aqui já chegou a tão desejada chuva, e que tanta falta faz, cai de forma moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Chuva fraca


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2016 às 18:37)

Valente rega! Chove forte!


----------



## AMFC (12 Nov 2016 às 18:41)

Será que vamos ter direito a brinde ou o escudo vai voltar a fazer das suas ?


----------



## Tufao André (12 Nov 2016 às 18:55)

Forte chuvada começou a cair por aqui à cerca de meia hora e de forma repentina!
Continua a chover mas de forma fraca a moderada.
Vento fraco a nulo de WNW (uma raridade).
Temperatura de *17,8ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Nov 2016 às 18:56)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada desde há pouco mas desconfio que se vai intensificar


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Nov 2016 às 19:06)

chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## AMFC (12 Nov 2016 às 19:25)

Frente com bom aspecto, é capaz de valer uns bons mm que seriam uma dádiva muito bem vinda.


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2016 às 19:32)

começou a chover bem aqui  e o radar está fraco


----------



## TekClub (12 Nov 2016 às 19:36)

já faz  ao largo de Peniche...


----------



## Batalha64 (12 Nov 2016 às 19:53)

Chuva fraca aqui no Magoito - Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 20:24)

*0,7 mm* por aqui.
*1,5 mm* no Linhó.

Precipitação a caminho vinda de NO.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Nov 2016 às 20:26)

Boas!
A noite foi passada ao relento na Serra da Azóia, Sesimbra. O vento intensificou-se bastante durante a madrugada e até chegou a chuviscar. Apesar de tudo o nascer do sol acabou por ser bonito, amanhã (ou quando me apetecer ) publico fotos. Durante a tarde, já no cabo Espichel, era possível visualizar cumulonimbus a passear pelo oceano e por trás da Serra de Sintra.
Por Lisboa caiu um aguaceiro há 2h e agora estão* 17,3°C*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2016 às 20:38)

Sigo aqui com chuva moderada á 2 horas, sem interrupções.
Conto assim de olhómetro uns 13 mm.
Esta chuva para a aveia, e para as favas que já tenho semeadas, é "ouro".


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

começa a chover  agora é que é o grosso da precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 20:53)

Bons acumulados logo a norte da serra, na ordem dos 10/14 mm.
Chove muito neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 20:58)

Que chuvada, já publico um video. 
Não pára.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (12 Nov 2016 às 21:02)

Trovoada a sudoeste de Magoito. Bem audível, uma boa e bomba certamente. 12-15 segundos de atraso do relâmpago/trovão


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 21:04)

*11 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Nov 2016 às 21:05)

Dilúvio!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2016 às 21:07)

Chuva torrencial no Montijo há já algum tempo! A rua parece um rio


----------



## Geopower (12 Nov 2016 às 21:14)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Chuva fraca a moderada desde há  30 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 21:14)

Interessante a célula que passou por aqui, faço ideia o que caiu na serra.
Aqui deixou *21 mm*!!


----------



## AMFC (12 Nov 2016 às 21:14)

Bela chuvada, tempo maravilhoso


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 21:24)

Foi incrível, algo extremamente localizado, basta ver os acumulados, Cascais com *7 mm*, e aqui *21,9mm*.
A célula ganhou força ao passar pela serra e descarregou forte e feio.
Afinal de contas existe chuva forte. lol



upload gifs


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Nov 2016 às 21:28)

Foi impressionante a quantidade de chuva que caiu por aqui. Não estava mesmo nada à espera. A meteorologia surpreende mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2016 às 21:40)

por aqui a chuva vai continuando em geral moderado e persistente


----------



## AMFC (12 Nov 2016 às 21:47)

Que surpresa esta frente, não esperava mais que uns míseros chuviscos.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

A frente já passou, acumulados nas estações do ipma:

Coimbra, Aeródromo: *10,5mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *6,6mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Nov 2016 às 22:17)

Relâmpago a sul! Vem da célula que passou por Cascais.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Nov 2016 às 22:23)

Chove fraco/moderado por aqui já há um tempo. 15,3ºC (IST)


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

Boas

Aqui a frente rendeu até agora e são quase números finais 4,2mm lol uma miséria mas é o que se arranja em tempos de seca grave...

Máxima de 20,7ºC

Agora 15,4ºC


----------



## windchill (12 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

Relâmpago distante a sul!


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Boa noite, chuva forte por aqui já há quase 10m, vi um relâmpago a Oeste e já ouvi um trovão distante. Que Boa surpresa! 16,2ºC actuais.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

Frente terminada e rendeu um total de 4,6mm

15,4ºC

Venha  aproxima chuva fraca quem sabe daqui a 10 ou 15 dias.. e estamos nos no pico das chuvas


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2016 às 23:25)

23 mm
14,6 graus

Agora muitos dias de sol pela a frente.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

*14,2ºC* e nevoeiro


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante a célula que passou por aqui, faço ideia o que caiu na serra.
> Aqui deixou *21 mm*!!



Bela chuvada. Nada melhor do que ver esse "fumo" feito pela chuva. 


A partir dos 12 segundos pelo som parece que foste parar ao Árctico.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2016 às 07:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bela chuvada. Nada melhor do que ver esse "fumo" feito pela chuva.
> 
> 
> A partir dos 12 segundos pelo som parece que foste parar ao Árctico.



Há muito tempo que não via uma chuvada destas, pena nao ter sequência com mais dias de chuva.
Quanto ao som isto ficou bem estranho, para a próxima filmo com maquina e nao com telemóvel.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

A temperatura vai subindo bem, estão *18,5ºC.*
Vento fraco.
Com a chuvada de ontem o acumulado mensal deu um grande salto, *39,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2016 às 14:58)

Depois dos pingos da noite de ontem que foi igual a nada, hoje está de volta o tempo de quase verão!!

Mínima de 13,9ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo quente 21,3ºC com 68%Hr


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2016 às 15:02)

21.4ºC com 72% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2016 às 17:43)

Depois de uma noite de chuva, ninguém diria que hoje tínhamos um dia quente, como se estivéssemos na Primavera.
Já se ve a lua a crescer, se bem que o dia de ela estar "gigante" é amanhã.

Super Lua na segunda-feira, a maior e mais brilhante em 68 anos
O nosso satélite natural vai estar mais perto da Terra e criar ilusão de que ficou maior. A NASA explica o fenómeno e alerta que o próximo só acontecerá em 2034

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/tecnologia/universo/vem-ai-a-maior-super-lua-de-2016


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2016 às 21:28)

Belo pôr do sol e bela lua quase cheia!

Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Máxima: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (13 Nov 2016 às 22:20)

Por Setúbal, ontem um princípio de noite interessante com chuva de pouca duração mas com intensidade. Perto de 7 mm acumulados. Melhor do que nada, considerando que a previsão dava acumulados irrisórios ou mesmo nulos nesta região. De referir que um pouco mais a Oeste, na zona da Arrábida, os acumulados são consideravelmente superiores. De qualquer forma, face a anos anteriores, de seca severa por esta altura, seguimos com seca ligeira (boletim mensal IPMA).


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2016 às 10:17)

Bom dia, agradavelmente surpreendido com o final do dia de Sábado, quando nada faria prever eis que em 2/3 horas Almada foi fustigada por chuva moderada/forte. E pronto, voltamos por fim aos dias Solarengos e hoje diga-se, apesar do vento frio o nosso amigo Sol já está ali todo arrebitado! Seguimos então com céu totalmente limpo sem neblinas,poeiras etc e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## bmelo (14 Nov 2016 às 15:14)

Alguém me sabe dizer porque é que o radar está assim ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

bmelo disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer porque é que o radar está assim ?


Tem estado assim na última semana... 

____________

Dia bastante ventoso e ainda aqueceu bem hoje. 

Mínima:* 12,4ºC*
Máxima: *20,2ºC

*


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2016 às 19:07)

O vento deve intensificar-se bastante especialmente a partir do final do dia e irá manter-se assim durante toda a madrugada e manhã de amanhã. Bom para quem gosta de estar na cama a ouvi-lo assobiar e fazer bater estores e janelas.


----------



## carla_francisco (14 Nov 2016 às 20:00)

Céu limpo, 16ºC... Hoje até não me importei muito com a ausência de nuvens 
A super lua em modo colagem...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2016 às 20:00)

Boas,

Máxima algo elevada: *20,3ºC*
Não me apercebi de grande vento, soprou vento moderado, e mesmo aquilo que é modelado pelo GFS não é nada de especial, dão 32 km/h. Vento forte deve estar nos topos da serra.

PS: Confesso que me assustei quando fui agora ver meteograma do GFS, 100 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2016 às 20:34)

Boas! Desloquei-me ao MAAT (Museu de Arte, Arquitetura e Tecnologia) porque pensava que seria o local ideal para ver o nascer da lua...afinal não. 
Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei ao magnífico pôr do sol:






_DSC1305 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1304-02[1] by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Super lua:











As fotos estão um bocado tremidas e desfocadas pois estava vento...
Sinceramente, pensei que a lua ficasse maior.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

Sinceramente, já tenho visto luas mais impressionantes.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2016 às 00:19)

Boas!
A noite segue bastante ventosa e parece que vai piorar, sigo com* 14,8°C*.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Nov 2016 às 00:28)

A qualidade não é muita, mas sempre se pode ver como foi a lua a nascer sobre o Técnico...


----------



## Crissie (15 Nov 2016 às 01:03)

O melhor que se conseguiu por este lado :v 

annf !


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia, mínima de 12,1ºC e pela primeira vez este Outono senti um vento gélido quando sai de casa de manhã . Actualmente aqui por Entrecampos o sol brilha e bem juntamente com o céu completamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

Boas,

Extremos : *12,6ºC* / *18,0ºC*

T.actual: *13,7ºC
*
Uma tristeza ver tamanho corte na precipitação, GFS, aquele modelo que vende ilusões. 
________

Inversão agressiva em Seiça, já quase a gear, 3,4ºC e 92% HR
A mínima de hoje foi de 0,6ºC, amanhã já vai ser negativa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2016 às 21:33)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 12,0ºC, a subir (entretanto saltou para 12,4ºC), depois de uma mínima de *10,2ºC*.

O dia foi de céu limpo, fresco à sombra, agradável ao Sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2016 às 09:14)

Boas,

Minima: *12,0ºC*
O vento não deixou descer mais, o normal por estas bandas.

Como esperado, Seiça voltou a ter mínimas negativas: *-1,1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 09:35)

Bom dia, 11,8ºC de mínima e mais uma manhã gélida fruto de um vento moderado que causa um imenso desconforto térmico. 
Actualmente com céu limpo e vento fraco por vezes moderado (A pasmaceira do costume portanto).


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

Por aqui foi mais um dia ameno, mas logo ao meio da tarde, começa logo o arrefecimento, principalmente em alguns sítios mais sombrios, onde já nao se pode estar sem um casaco vestido.
mínima: 4.9ºC
actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2016 às 19:53)

Dias monótonos de Outono continuam. Esperemos pela chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2016 às 21:41)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *12,0ºC* / *19,6ºC*
T.actual: *13,3ºC*

Hoje as inversões vão surgir em practicamente todos  os vales/varzeas, dado o vento estar muito mais fraco.
Veja-se a praia da Rainha,Almada hoje sem practicamente vento, às 21 horas seguia nos *7,1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2016 às 22:16)

Não me apercebi bem o que aconteceu, a temperatura subiu para os *15,5ºC*.
Talvez se tenha levantado algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2016 às 09:37)

Boas,

Minima: *12,4ºC*
T.actual: *15,6ºC*

Incrivel como o vento leste ainda vai tornando as máximas algo quentes.
A estação do Cabo Raso tem tido máximas mais altas do que as minhas...
Venha a chuva, que sinceramente não sei se será muita ou pouca, no final fazem-se as contas. lol


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2016 às 10:20)

Bom dia, noite muito fria com mínima de 9,4ºC, o vento que entretanto apareceu ao início da madrugada não foi contudo impeditivo para esta descida.
Aqui por Entrecampos o dia já segue solarengo embora com um mix de neblina/smog,


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2016 às 14:43)

Boas,
Já viram o novo windguru, versão gratuita? bahhhh


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Boas

Mínima de 10,2ºC

Agora segue um dia quente com 20,6ºC mas já tive uma máxima de 21,6ºC

O vento é nulo


----------



## carla_francisco (17 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Já viram o novo windguru, versão gratuita? bahhhh



Este? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.studioeleven.windguru

Vou experimentar.


----------



## Rachie (17 Nov 2016 às 16:53)

Sun dog por trás da ponte


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2016 às 21:29)

Mais um de Outono, bem quente durante as horas de almoço e à tarde e gelado durante a noite. O ângulo a que o sol está dá uma sensação térmica ainda maior, passamos de casacos para t-shirt em segundos 

Mínima: *10,3ºC*
Máxima: *21,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Já viram o novo windguru, versão gratuita? bahhhh



Acho excelente, fiquei a saber que têm algumas estações espalhadas.
https://beta.windguru.cz/map/station/


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui começou a chuviscar...


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia, início de manhã com céu muito nublado inclusive ameaçou chover mas de momento o sol já brilha. Portanto sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco em Entrecampos.
Este fim de semana estarei a reportar a partir da aldeia da Torre Fundeira no concelho de Gavião e a aguardar a chegada do elemento mais precioso .


----------



## srr (18 Nov 2016 às 10:47)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, início de manhã com céu muito nublado inclusive ameaçou chover mas de momento o sol já brilha. Portanto sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco em Entrecampos.
> Este fim de semana estarei a reportar a partir da aldeia da Torre Fundeira no concelho de Gavião e a aguardar a chegada do elemento mais precioso .



È da minha zona, Perto Barragem de Belver, Aproveite para ir ver a Desgraça poluição do Tejo , a agua vai Turva, castanha e cheiro nauseabumdo
Até suponho que irão descarregar mais * aproveitando a previsão de chuva!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2016 às 11:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Por aqui começou a chuviscar...


Aqui já chove bem... correm as calhas.


----------



## mhenriques (18 Nov 2016 às 11:52)

Caldas , já choveu e molhou bem, segue com 15,7ºC


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2016 às 13:57)

Boas, estou no P.Nações e começa a chover de forma fraca mas muito certinha. Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2016 às 13:59)

Boas,
Por Peniche, dia cinzento com manhã marcada pela chuva que continua a cair, agora miudinha.
Temp 15ºC
Vento fraco de norte


----------



## Geopower (18 Nov 2016 às 14:06)

Começa a chover fraco. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 17,4*C.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2016 às 14:15)

Boas!
Chove fraco por aqui. Já está tudo molhado. 
Ecos amarelos na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2016 às 14:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho excelente, fiquei a saber que têm algumas estações espalhadas.
> https://beta.windguru.cz/map/station/


Primeiro impacto não gostei. Pareceu não ter a previsão alargada a tantos dias como antes, mas depois de explorar a "coisa" vi que está na horizontal e que também ganhou mais valias. 
Já fiz as "pazes" com o windguru, entretanto.


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2016 às 16:14)

Céu completamente negro agora!
Estava tudo tapado mas com luz... e vento fraco. De repente, vindo de N/NW ficou tudo negro e estamos com rajadas de vento bastante marcadas!
Pelo centro da cidade está a passar sem chuva. Só vento!


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

aqui nas Praias do Sado está de chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2016 às 17:49)

Ainda choveu mais do que eu pensava, alguns ecos amarelos misturados,not bad! 2 mm acumulados

Máxima: *18,5ºC*
Mínima: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2016 às 18:28)

Hoje nem se viu o sol, céu praticamente nublado todo o dia, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos ao final da manhã e principio da tarde.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2016 às 19:04)

Sol apenas de manha cedo depois sempre muito nublado e de tarde com chuva fraca mas com pingos grossos... o acumulado do dia ficou nos 0,8mm

Máxima de 19,2ºC 
Mínima de 11,8ºC

Rajada máxima de uns incríveis 2km/h   dos dias de menos vento do Ano

Agora estão 15,6ºC com 90%Hr


----------



## RickStorm (18 Nov 2016 às 21:18)

Espero que amanhã o tempo se aguente por Lisboa...


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2016 às 21:50)

RickStorm disse:


> Espero que amanhã o tempo se aguente por Lisboa...



Em principio so chove lá para a noite...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2016 às 23:05)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *13,1ºC */ *17,9ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm*

O ECM mete practicamente 30 mm para Domingo, enquanto o GFS mete muito menos, sem comparação, vamos ver qual deles leva a melhor.
___________

Esta manhã aqui ao lado, vale do Cabreiro/ Pisão.
A paisagem até está verdejante, os 22 mm caídos da célula do outro dia assim o ajudou.
A rede hidrográfica mantém-se débil, quase a zeros.



image hosting no sign up



20mb image hosting


----------



## aoc36 (19 Nov 2016 às 00:04)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## Tufao André (19 Nov 2016 às 00:39)

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado e um início de tarde algo surpreendente com chuva, inicialmente fraca, mas depois alguns momentos moderados a fortes com pingos bastante grossos!! Foram mais de 2h sem parar, das 13h45 até cerca das 16h. 
Acumulado de certeza a rondar os 3 mm! Para quem não esperava nem 1 mm não foi nada mau eheh
Veremos se a partir de amanhã à noite também choverá mais do que o previsto...


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2016 às 01:41)

aqui na zona de Coruche está bastante nevoeiro, aqui na Fajarda estão *6.6ºC*, senão tivesse nevoeiro provavelmente ia ter uma minima interessante, mas com nevoeiro deve travar a algum momento


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2016 às 09:56)

Boas,

Bem com grande surpresa tive uma minima de 8,5ºC.
Maior surpresa é actual saída do ECMWF, simplesmente louca, ora vejamos o meteograma...



upload


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2016 às 10:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bem com grande surpresa tive uma minima de 8,5ºC.
> Maior surpresa é actual saída do ECMWF, simplesmente louca, ora vejamos o meteograma...
> ...


Em que site posso consultar esses meteogramas do ECM?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2016 às 10:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Em que site posso consultar esses meteogramas do ECM?



Esqueci-me de colocar a fonte:

www.yr.no
Escolhes a localidade, e depois clicas em hour by hour à tua esquerda.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2016 às 10:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esqueci-me de colocar a fonte:
> 
> www.yr.no
> Escolhes a localidade, e depois clicas em hour by hour à tua esquerda.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## carla_francisco (19 Nov 2016 às 11:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esqueci-me de colocar a fonte:
> 
> www.yr.no
> Escolhes a localidade, e depois clicas em hour by hour à tua esquerda.



Utilizo bastante, gosto do aspecto gráfico e da precisão habitual das previsões da Yr. Também uso a app para Android.


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia, a reportar da zona de Gavião a noite foi muito fria com inversão e nevoeiro cerrado no Vale do Tejo. Panorama actual por aqui,











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2016 às 12:01)

Boas

Mínima de 10,4ºC

Agora um belo dia de Primavera, estão 17,1ºc e céu limpo...os média que vão cavar batatas mais a historia deles de um Fim de semana todo com mau tempo


----------



## AMFC (19 Nov 2016 às 12:11)

Que bela manhã, sol pleno, ligeira brisa, com temperatura muito agradável. Será a bonança antes da tempestade ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2016 às 13:00)

O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas o sol consegui "dar cabo dele". 
O céu vai permanecendo com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2016 às 13:28)

Aqui ainda se vêem umas boas poças de água.

A ver o que este evento nos traz.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2016 às 14:12)

Dia bem quentinho e de sol estão 17,7ºC a máxima até agora foi de 18,3ºC,  a ver se ainda chove antes das 00h


----------



## Candy (19 Nov 2016 às 14:41)

Boas,
Peniche com sol. 
De quando em quando já vamos tendo umas nuvens muito negras acompanhadas de rajadas de vento. Contudo tem predominado o sol. 
Aproveitar mais um bocadinho pra secar a roupa no estendal, com "um olho no burro e outro no cigano".


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2016 às 15:02)

carla_francisco disse:


> Utilizo bastante, gosto do aspecto gráfico e da precisão habitual das previsões da Yr. Também uso a app para Android.


Boa tarde a todos. Eu também uso mas só para uma ideia geral, porque nunca é muito certo nem em termos de chuva como em relação ás temperaturas. Para a minha localização o mais certo parece ser o meteo tecnico: http://meteo.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/


----------



## carla_francisco (19 Nov 2016 às 15:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Eu também uso mas só para uma ideia geral, porque nunca é muito certo nem em termos de chuva como em relação ás temperaturas. Para a minha localização o mais certo parece ser o meteo tecnico: http://meteo.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/


Obrigada, não conhecia


----------



## aoc36 (19 Nov 2016 às 16:07)

Fig da Foz


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Eu também uso mas só para uma ideia geral, porque nunca é muito certo nem em termos de chuva como em relação ás temperaturas. Para a minha localização o mais certo parece ser o meteo tecnico: http://meteo.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/




Isso tem uma razão de ser (qualquer que seja a localização). Basicamente enquanto um usa dados apenas do ecmwf (pelo menos assim parece, desconhecendo eu a dimensão da malha) o ist utiliza pelo que entendo dois modelos de mesoscala cruzados (antigamente penso que só usavam o WRF), pelo que entendi também os aspectos orográficos são tidos em conta (isto tem uma influência tremenda se pensarmos que, por exemplo, um modelo global como o GFS chega a ter erros de centenas de metros na sua grelha. 
Na prática ambos os outputs terão a margem de erro. Um por ter a malha maior e o outro precisamente por ter a malha mais pequena (os mesoscalas podem por exemplo em situações convectivas acertar na precipitação mas colocar a mesma num local errado). Nisto dos sites que disponibilizam outputs nada como ver caso a caso e situação a situação quais os mais precisos.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Nov 2016 às 17:57)

Boas pessoal!
Dia ainda bastante calmo com bastante sol e algum vento de SW à tarde a aumentar de intensidade agora para o final a tarde! Sinal da tempestade mesmo a chegar...

Previsão incrível do ECMWF, segundo o seu meteograma, aqui para a Amadora espera-se que entre a noite de hoje e a madrugada de 2ªf o acumulado de precipitação se fique pelos *50 mm*!!!  Sendo que 44,5 mm só no dia de amanhã... A aplicação do meu telemóvel (Weather Channel) prevê situação semelhante, com um acumulado previsto de *40 mm*! (penso que segue o GFS)

Conclusão: as expectativas para este evento estão altas, sobretudo em termos de chuva e vento, a ver vamos se corresponde à realidade... A verificar-se será o 1º grande temporal deste Outono/Inverno e o acumulado em 2 dias será maior que o de todo o mês de Novembro até agora! 

Fonte: http://www.yr.no/sted/Portugal/Lisboa/Amadora/


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2016 às 18:43)

Já chove por aqui fraco a moderado daqui a poucas horas a chuva deverá intensificar-se.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2016 às 19:04)

Aqui também já chove...


----------



## WMeteo (19 Nov 2016 às 19:39)

Neste momento chove, mas de forma fraca.


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2016 às 19:52)

António josé Sales disse:


> Já chove por aqui fraco a moderado daqui a poucas horas a chuva deverá intensificar-se.



Ola vizinho ,

Aqui, Lagoa Do Cao, exatamente toda uma um pequeno chuvisco que não ativa o meu pluviômetro
na Bélgica diz: manneken pis dorme 





A minha estação Davis VP2 à Alcobaça:
http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=19
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/tobyportugal/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Webcam:
http://www.solarcamlab.com/webcam70/webcam70.htm

Boa noite


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2016 às 19:52)

Até agora, de Carcavelos à Póvoa, nem um pingo, apesar dás manchas no radar.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2016 às 19:58)

Chuvisca por Carnaxide. 
Estão *16,0°C* e o vento já sopra bem de SW.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2016 às 20:01)

Olá Toby de facto é estranho estamos  tão perto e aqui está a chover ainda que seja chuva fraca,é bom saber que há mais pessoas pessoas interessadas na meteorologia em Alcobaça além de mim, obrigado pelo dados da tua estação meteorológica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2016 às 20:15)

Por aqui ainda nem uma pinga.
máxima: 18.5ºC
actual: 14.8ºC
mínima: 8.9ºC

O que choveu nos ultimos eventos não repassou mais do que uns 20 cm de terra.

Hoje foi a inauguração da lareira neste outono, e já com uns 12 dias atrasada em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2016 às 20:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> Olá Toby de facto é estranho estamos  tão perto e aqui está a chover ainda que seja chuva fraca,é bom saber que há mais pessoas pessoas interessadas na meteorologia em Alcobaça além de mim, obrigado pelo dados da tua estação meteorológica.



desolar para o meu mau português, é belga… difícil o português.
Não é estranho, estou lá:





É muito frequente que a minha metereologia é diferente de Alcobaca (-100m). No entanto sou à 5km!
Pode-se ter vários ° de diferença + ou - e para a chuva é a mesma coisa.
A razão é muito simples: http://fr-be.topographic-map.com/places/Portugal-671876/
Parque natural das serras de aire e candeeiros (400-580m) é um amigo ou um inimigo

Boa noite


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2016 às 20:55)

Por aqui já chegaram os aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2016 às 21:33)

Por aqui continua a chuva  moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Boas,

Extremos: *8,5ºC* / *17,6ºC*
Vento moderado ( sopra *22 km/h SO*)
T.actual: *15,6ºC*
Acumulado: *0,1 mm*

Como é natural , a actual saida do ECMWF nada tem a ver com anterior saída.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2016 às 21:42)

Por aqui já chove forte.


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2016 às 21:52)

Chove fraco a moderado desde as 20.30h. Vento a intensificar-se. Sopra moderado de SW. 16.2ºC


----------



## Teya (19 Nov 2016 às 22:04)

Boa noite.
Chuva fraca mas certinha por aqui!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2016 às 22:29)

Aqui já chove com mais intensidade... correm bem as calhas.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Nov 2016 às 22:34)

Continua a chover, essencialmente de forma fraca. No entanto, por vezes, a intensidade aumenta um pouco.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Por aqui chove com bastante intensidade assim é que é se é para chover é para
 chover bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2016 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já chove com mais intensidade... correm bem as calhas.


Chove forte agora! 
EDIT: Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

Os períodos de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, começaram pelas 21:00; com algumas interrupções mantém-se. Agora mesmo quase não chove.
Acumulado, à vista do que escorre, não vai além de 1 a 2 mm.

15ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

Aqui já chuvisca bem o acumulado é de 0,2mm 

15,4ºC 
Rajada máxima 24km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

3 mm por aqui.
8 mm no Linho


----------



## DaniFR (19 Nov 2016 às 23:13)

Chuva fraca, *7,1mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2016 às 23:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove forte agora!
> EDIT: Chuva torrencial agora!


Aumenta o vento...


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

continua a chover fraco a moderado.16.1ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Um chuvisco que mal se vê e não passa disto  a ver se entre as 00h e as 03h acumula algo de jeito se não só amanha a tarde.. 

0,4mm

rajada máxima de 31km/h


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 00:16)

A chuva forte continua, amanhã vai continuar a chuva ainda mais intensa e persistente.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 00:25)

Tem chovido de forma fraca a moderada há 3 horas.
A temperatura subiu ligeiramente, estando agora *16,4°C*.
Vai haver uma pausa na chuva em toda a Grande Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 00:30)

Chuva um pouco mais intensa na ultima meia hora! Acumulados desde as 00h 1,4mm


----------



## Crissie (20 Nov 2016 às 00:45)

Chuva forte neste momento na zona da (Lourinhã)


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 01:21)

Chuva moderada volta a Lisboa, mais uns bons mm 
__

Estranho como o Geofísico e outras estações WU acumularam quase ou mais de 10 mm das 23h-00h mas no radar na categoria "acumulado em 1 hora", pela escala mal chega aos 5 mm. Alguma discordância ou o radar não está a refletir a real intensidade?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 01:25)

Chove moderado. Pingas grossas.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 01:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuva moderada volta a Lisboa, mais uns bons mm
> __
> 
> Estranho como o Geofísico e outras estações WU acumularam quase ou mais de 10 mm das 23h-00h mas no radar na categoria "acumulado em 1 hora", pela escala mal chega aos 5 mm. Alguma discordância ou o radar não está a refletir a real intensidade?


Penso que sim, o radar está a mostrar ecos mais fracos mas na realidade chove mais, já cheguei a ver post's onde diziam chuva forte mas no radar apenas havia ecos verdes. Por exemplo aqui na minha zona a chuva é moderada mas o radar mostra apenas eco azul.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Nov 2016 às 01:40)

Chuva forte - Carnide 01:40


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 02:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que sim, o radar está a mostrar ecos mais fracos mas na realidade chove mais, já cheguei a ver post's onde diziam chuva forte mas no radar apenas havia ecos verdes. Por exemplo aqui na minha zona a chuva é moderada mas o radar mostra apenas eco azul.


Também já tenho reparado nisso, terá a ver com a altitude a que o radar "mede" a chuva?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 02:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também já tenho reparado nisso, terá a ver com a altitude a que o radar "mede" a chuva?


Penso que sim. Também já chegou a haver situações em que os ecos eram de chuva moderada e não passava de chuviscos, isto porque as nuvens eram baixas. Mas não sou a pessoa certa para esclarecer bem essa dúvida


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 02:39)

tem chovido bem, não tem sido chuva muito forte, mas tem chovido bastante tempo, "amanhã" ao final da tarde espero uma carga de água


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2016 às 05:09)

Chove torrencialmente!!!


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2016 às 07:06)

Bom dia

Este noite : 17mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia a todos! Choveu bem a noite toda, por vezes ouvia-se dentro de casa... Agora chove forte e aumenta o vento.


----------



## srr (20 Nov 2016 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Acumulados de 12mm . Preciso muito mais (as terras).


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2016 às 09:25)

Por aqui foi uma noite regada com aguaceiros moderados sem interrupções até agora cerca das 8 da manhã, mas já retomou novamente.
Já deu para acumular cerca de 19 mm.

Com a chuva desta noite já comecei a armazenar a água, para depois utilizar no Verão, embora no ano passado por esta altura já tinha o "stock" de mais de 3 mil litros, e agora ainda conto só com 450 litros.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 09:30)

Por aqui a madrugada tem sido chuvosa e inicio da manhã continua com chuva moderada a forte,  já entrou em vigor o aviso laranja. 
Que bela rega.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Choveu bem a noite toda, por vezes ouvia-se dentro de casa... Agora chove forte e aumenta o vento.


Desde as 08h30 que se intensificou a chuva e o vento e desde as 09h registo o pico do evento até agora... penso que de facto se justifica o alerta laranja para o Distrito de Leiria.


----------



## WMeteo (20 Nov 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Noite caracterizada por períodos de chuva, por vezes de forma mais intensa.

Neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 10:40)

Dilúvio agora!


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 10:51)

Boas

Desde as 00h tenho 5,8mm esperava bem mais e estava previsto bem mais, se até as 20h não cai a serio como está previsto é mais um fiasco

Vento nem por isso a rajada máxima vai nos 34km/h

Frio é coisa que nem se vê, estão uns amenos 18,3ºC, a mínima foi bem alta com 15,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Vamos aos dados.
Até ao momento 12 mm ( 6 mm ontem + 6 mm hoje) por aqui.
Até ao momento no Linhó  21 mm ( 13 mm ontem + 8 mm hoje).
Ainda estamos longe de fazer contas finais, julgo que ainda vai cair muita chuva por aqui, vamos ver.

Sigo com *17,0ºC*, é normal não estar frio, com vento SO é assim mesmo.
Frio vamos ter durante a semana, maximas de 12/13ºC por exemplo.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 11:34)

vai chuviscando que nada da para acumular... 

16,9ºC


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (20 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

Bom dia. Por Setúbal dia com feição outonal. Temperatura amena como é natural nestas entradas marítimas e uma chuvinha continua. Tecto baixo e vento fraco a moderado. Em suma, nem tudo são mm e tabelas. Sabe bem descontrair e olhar para o tempo que temos, não aquele que queremos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 12:50)

Por aqui está a ficar agreste, muita chuva e vento com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 12:52)

Já noto o aumento do vento, sopra a *33 km/h*
Chuva fraca


----------



## Geopower (20 Nov 2016 às 13:07)

Manhã de chuva fraca e persistente. Temperatura: 17,6ºC. Vento moderado. 
Neste momento chuva moderada.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 13:08)

Por aqui chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas fortes vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 13:14)

António josé Sales disse:


> Por aqui chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas fortes vento a aumentar de intensidade.


A zona centro está a ser bastante fustigada... linha vermelha aqui http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/km e ecos amarelos no radar


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 13:34)

Boas!
Tem caído chuva bastante persistente por Alvalade há algumas horas, tendo aumentado de intensidade agora em Carnaxide. De notar a quantidade de folhas nas estradas. O vento tem sacudido bem as árvores. 
*17,7°C*


----------



## manganao (20 Nov 2016 às 13:39)

aqui pelas Caldas um pouco fiasco estava á espera de mais pelo aviso Laranja até as 15h desde as 19h de ontem que chove quase sem interrupções mas sempre intensidade esperada de um aviso Laranja , nos últimos minutos tenho notado uma intensificação do vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 13:43)

Frente fria a chegar agora à capital, vento a aumentar de intensidade. A partir de agora é o destino final das folhas, quase tudo a ser arrancado das árvores, outras árvores estão em acelaração da mudança de cor. 

Desde o início do dia, a temperatura só oscilou 1 grau.

Mínima: *15,7ºC* (provisória provavelmente)
Máxima: *16,8ºC*


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

Chove com muita intensidade acompanhada de rajadas de vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 13:48)

Está a piorar em termos de chuva e vento.

Edit: Eco amarelo a chegar! Chuva torrencial!

Edit 2: Chuva torrencial impressionante!  Eco laranja aqui por cima...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:02)

A deslocação da frente faz com que a queda da chuva seja contínua em certas localidades, tendo em conta que aumentou bastante de intensidade agora, poderá trazer problemas no Centro:







Exemplo: Coimbra






Muitas estações devem passar dos 10 mm nas próximas horas, algumas devem chegar aos 20 mm em 1 hora.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 14:07)

A chuva aumentou um pouco nos últimos minutos até aqui sempre foi fraca... acumulados até agora 7,2mm

Tempo morno 17,7ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 45km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A deslocação da frente faz com que a queda da chuva seja contínua em certas localidades, tendo em conta que aumentou bastante de intensidade agora, poderá trazer problemas no Centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim confirmo. Aqui está impressionante há pelo menos 40 minutos e a intensificar ainda mais! Agora até fiquei sem sinal de TV! Cuidado nas estradas...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:10)

aqui aumentou um pouco de intensidade agora, pelo histórico da frente no centro, também espero que na nossa zona ganhe intensidade


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2016 às 14:11)

Boa tarde 

Por Cacilhas mínima de 16.2 e já registei 18.1.
Neste momento estão 17.9 e praticamente ainda não parou de chover. Não se vê de meio do rio para lá. 

Bell Dia para fazer bolos e hibernar :-D


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:18)

*11 mm* por aqui
*14 mm* no Linhó


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2016 às 14:21)

Chuva fraca ou moderada intermitente, o vento está forte agora e a chuva a aumentar de intensidade aqui na Póvoa. Muito escuro, especialmente para oeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:22)

Começa a aliviar só agora. O eco alaranjado passou pela Batalha e dirige-se para Porto de Mós...

Edit: Aliviou mas continua a chuva forte...

Edit 2: Volta a intensificar para chuva muito forte/torrencial...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:37)

Rachie disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por Cacilhas mínima de 16.2 e já registei 18.1.
> Neste momento estão 17.9 e praticamente ainda não parou de chover. Não se vê de meio do rio para lá.
> ...




eu neste momento já estou a comer bolo  e a olhar para os pingos na janela


----------



## Geopower (20 Nov 2016 às 14:44)

Chove com intensidade: Chuva moderada. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas. 17.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

*15 mm* por aqui.


----------



## Templariu (20 Nov 2016 às 14:47)

Chuva c/ intensidade em Tomar


----------



## meko60 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.
Chove bem por aqui. Temperatura baixou um pouco, 15,3ºC.


----------



## RickStorm (20 Nov 2016 às 14:48)

A chuva foi tão forte que até por dentro do guarda-chuva molhou as mãos... mas prontes ontem o tempo aguentou-se e por isso sem problemas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:49)

A tarde aqui segue com vento moderado, acompanhado de aguaceiros moderados.
O vento aumentou de intensidade em poucos minutos, e diria que as rajadas devem de ser na ordem dos 45 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:54)

chuva forte


----------



## WMeteo (20 Nov 2016 às 14:54)

Acalmou por agora a chuva, mas o céu mantém um tom cinzento indicador de em breve puder chover mais.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 14:56)

temporal agora! com chuva forte e vento


----------



## vortex (20 Nov 2016 às 15:04)

Boas!Por aqui continua a cair bem!Acumulado desde as 00h- 21mm.Rajada de 44,5Kmh.Temp 17ºC.


----------



## peteluis (20 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Vento forte no Montijo


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 15:08)

Agora já não chove. Ficou mais fresco e nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## manganao (20 Nov 2016 às 15:17)

por aqui já se passou tudo


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2016 às 15:21)

Choveu forte há meia hora atrás. Agora praticamente parou.


----------



## AJJ (20 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

Agora nem chove aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 15:30)

Por aqui parou de chover á 10 minutos daqui a pouco deve regressar a chuva já com menor intensidade, para o inicio da noite espera-se um novo agravamento devido á passagem de outra frente fria ou seja chuva e vento forte com possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## peteluis (20 Nov 2016 às 15:36)

Tudo calmo agora...demasiado calmo


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 15:39)

No Linhó,Sintra o evento já rendeu *32 mm* (*13mm* ontem + *19 mm *hoje) nada mau, ainda falta cair muito mais chuva.
É uma pena não termos uma estação no Palacio da Pena/Cruz Alta ou Castelo dos Mouros, sempre dava para ver a diferença entre esta estação e os topos da serra...pode-se sempre fazer estimativas, mas dados reais é que davam jeito.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 15:56)

Muito aquém do esperado. acumulados 9,4mm mais 0,8mm ontem... depressão a NW é o que dá...

A ver se a madrugada que vem rende mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2016 às 17:05)

Por aqui já não chove á mais de 1 hora e meia.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2016 às 17:57)

Acho que por aqui não vem mais nada


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 18:28)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Acho que por aqui não vem mais nada


Porque dizes isso?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Nov 2016 às 18:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Porque dizes isso?


É só um feeling...


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2016 às 18:50)

david 6 disse:


> eu neste momento já estou a comer bolo  e a olhar para os pingos na janela


Foi o que eu acabei por fazer também ih ih ih

De momento 17° e chuva fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 18:55)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> É só um feeling...


E as imagens de satélite não importam? Vai acompanhado e não tires conclusões precipitadas. Tens ainda uma frente a noroeste da península...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 18:56)

Aguaceiro bastante forte agora...


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 19:13)

Chove torrencialmente..... 1ª chuva a sério deste outono!!


----------



## Teya (20 Nov 2016 às 19:24)

windchill disse:


> Chove torrencialmente..... 1ª chuva a sério deste outono!!


O radar mostra ecos laranja nessa zona!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 19:59)

Sigo com *15,9ºC* e *15 mm.*
Rajada máxima: *63 km/h*


----------



## manganao (20 Nov 2016 às 20:03)

por aqui nem vento sopra já não chove desde meio da tarde vamos ver a partir das 21h com o aviso amarelo de vento e precipitação , o aviso Laranja das 09h as 15h ficou aquém do esperado


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2016 às 20:08)

Boas pessoal!
Por aqui o evento está como seria de esperar felizmente 
Ontem muita chuva fraca a moderada, pontualmente mais forte em certos períodos, desde as 20h seguindo noite e madrugada fora praticamente sem interrupções!! O acumulado até às 0h foi de *11,9 mm*.
Manhã de hoje continuou com alguma chuva fraca a moderada também, mas a partir da hora de almoço foi aumentando de intensidade e chegou mesmo a cair muito forte durante algum tempo com a passagem da frente! Desde as 16h que a chuva deu algumas tréguas, apenas cai um ou outro aguaceiro fraco com pouco significado. O acumulado até ao momento já vai nuns fantásticos *32 mm *(a aumentar com mais um aguaceiro fraco agora), segundo a estação mais próxima daqui! 

Temperatura em lenta descida: *15,3ºC *
Vento moderado a forte de SW
De registar as pequenas inundações habituais da zona sempre que o dia é mais chuvoso...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:14)

Tufao André disse:


> O acumulado até ao momento já vai nuns fantásticos *32 mm *(a aumentar com mais um aguaceiro fraco agora), segundo a estação mais próxima daqui!



A estação de Barcarena tem problemas na leitura da precipitação...já aqui foi dito n de vezes,não compreendo a insistência.
Porto Salvo vai com 14 mm...


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:17)

aguaceiro


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2016 às 20:22)

Boa noite,


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2016 às 20:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Barcarena tem problemas na leitura da precipitação...já aqui foi dito n de vezes,não compreendo a insistência.
> Porto Salvo vai com 14 mm...



Mas com a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído e de forma persistente não acho nada descabido o valor! E não se deve comparar com uma estação que está perto ao mar (Porto Salvo) com esta zona onde me encontro, mais interior e com alguma orografia à volta... E dada a característica desta chuva (estratiforme), bem sabemos como pode variar imenso com a orografia e em poucos kms de distância!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:38)

Tufao André disse:


> Mas com a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído e de forma persistente não acho nada descabido o valor! E não se deve comparar com uma estação que está perto ao mar (Porto Salvo) com esta zona onde me encontro, mais interior e com alguma orografia à volta... E dada a característica desta chuva (estratiforme), bem sabemos como pode variar imenso com a orografia e em poucos kms de distância!



A estação de Porto  Salvo (cota 103 mts) está a 3,7 kms do mar, a de Barcarena(cota 131mts) está a 4,4 kms do mar.
Estamos a falar de Barcarena, não de outros sitios com mais altitude do concelho de Sintra/Amadora, essa estação já vai com 89 mm de acumulado mensal...enfim pesquisa, que faz bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

Mínima a ser feita agora, ainda uns calorentos *15,2ºC 
*
*14,7 mm* acumulados, belo aguaceiro à pouco depois das 20h. 

A estação do Cacém deixou de funcionar, estou às cegas quanto a vento. 

Durante a madrugada deve passar a segunda frente fria, com uma passagem bem veloz devido ao movimento da depressão. Depois é ter sorte nos pós-frontais durante o dia e na Terça-Feira, felizmente é mais provável no litoral


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2016 às 20:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Porto  Salvo (cota 103 mts) está a 3,7 kms do mar, a de Barcarena(cota 131mts) está a 4,4 kms do mar.
> Estamos a falar de Barcarena, não de outros sitios com mais altitude do concelho de Sintra/Amadora, essa estação já vai com 89 mm de acumulado mensal...enfim pesquisa, que faz bem.



Talvez tenhas razão e se calhar o vento forte não permite uma leitura mais correcta. Existe uma estação WU ainda mais perto da minha localização (a de Benfica) e também não me parece que o pluviómetro esteja correcto. Até as 0h de ontem deu acumulado de 6 mm e hoje está perto nos 10 mm ate agora... Parecem-te fiáveis estes valores?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:55)

Tufao André disse:


> Talvez tenhas razão e se calhar o vento forte não permite uma leitura mais correcta. Existe uma estação WU ainda mais perto da minha localização (a de Benfica) e também não me parece que o pluviómetro esteja correcto. Até as 0h de ontem deu acumulado de 6 mm e hoje está perto nos 10 mm ate agora... Parecem-te fiáveis estes valores?



Pode haver locais de Lisboa onde a chuva é mais intensa, provavelmente graças a uma deslocação Oeste-Este da chuva, por isso deve ser normal.

O melhor mesmo era ter uma estação meteorológica minha, talvez um dia. Também acho que já sugeri a colocação de estações WU por esta comunidade, como crowdfunding, mas é muito difícil. (quem é geria isso, quem é que colocava, etc)


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2016 às 21:01)

Tufao André disse:


> Mas com a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído e de forma persistente não acho nada descabido o valor! E não se deve comparar com uma estação que está perto ao mar (Porto Salvo) com esta zona onde me encontro, mais interior e com alguma orografia à volta... E dada a característica desta chuva (estratiforme), bem sabemos como pode variar imenso com a orografia e em poucos kms de distância!



A chuva estratiforme é aquela que precisamente gera valores mais homogéneos entre estações. Existem diferenças significativas é em situações convectivas.


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 21:05)

Teya disse:


> O radar mostra ecos laranja nessa zona!


Durou pouco..... venha o próximo eco alaranjado!!!


----------



## JAlves (20 Nov 2016 às 21:55)

Parece que vem lá mais!


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 22:01)

Actividade eléctrica é que nada


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

Boa noite 

Por Coimbra, manhã e tarde de chuva em geral moderada, que só parou por volta das 16h.

Precipitação acumulada nas estações da zona:
Moinho de Vento: *64mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *56,3mm*
Celas: *41,1mm*
Quinta da Nora: *40,1mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *39,8mm*
Pólo II da UC: *35mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *32,9mm*

Maiores acumulados da zona Sul da cidade. Apesar do valor bastante elevado na estação do Moinho de Vento poder levantar algumas suspeitas, não está muito longe do registado na EMA do Aeródromo. 

Neste momento, já estamos em regime de aguaceiro. *13,7ºC*
Máxima: *16ºC*
Mínima: *12,5ºC*


----------



## WMeteo (20 Nov 2016 às 22:27)

Começou agora a chover de forma fraca, aumentando ligeiramente a intensidade do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:31)

Ja chove bem


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:32)

2ª frente fria a chegar ao NW de Portugal, muito mal organizada:






Não sei se esta chuva agora a chegar a Lisboa pertence à frente fria, não me parece.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Boa noite a chuva regressa moderada e a intensificar-se.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:38)

Mais chuvinha moderada para regar bem a terra 

Os varredores vão ter muito trabalho para amanhã, os passeios tornaram-se basicamente mantos de folhas  (propício para quedas)

Não tinha referido, mas as ribeiras de Carenque e do Jamor já estão em modo revoltoso, água castanha e a preencher por completo o leito normal, típico de Outono.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:44)

18 mm aqui
24 mm no Linho


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 22:47)

....e regressou a chuva


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 22:47)

Chove moderado. 
Quanto à trovoada, parece que os colegas do litoral norte estão a divertir-se, só para não variar. 
Por aqui, até carros estão cobertos por folhas bem amarelas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:49)

Aqui também regressou a chuva e o vento...


----------



## JAlves (20 Nov 2016 às 22:51)

Cai bem por aqui, certinha e persistente!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

20 mm já cá cantam.


----------



## manganao (20 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

chuva voltou mas ainda sem vento


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:01)

Wow chove torrencialmente.


----------



## carla_francisco (20 Nov 2016 às 23:07)

Chove mesmo muito, só falta o vento


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:08)

Disparo nos acumulados.
26 mm por aqui.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Primeira chuvada mais forte do dia! 

Sigo com 11,0mm desde as 00h a ver se esta noite me salva este evento fraco até agora...


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinho e moderadamente... o vento é fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:12)

Que chuvada!!!


----------



## Teya (20 Nov 2016 às 23:13)

Chove forte por aqui, julgo até que foi a chuvada mais forte nesta zona durante este evento.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 23:13)

Chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Alguns ecos laranja vão surgindo.


----------



## AMFC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:18)

Bela chuvada  O barulho dos pássaros são os meus periquitos abrigados debaixo do telheiro


----------



## Teya (20 Nov 2016 às 23:18)

Aí está a razão de tal chuvada!


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 23:19)

...e a actividade eléctrica vai surgindo!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:20)

Dilúvio agora! Incrível!!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:21)

Impressionante os acumulados.
*30 mm* por aqui!


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2016 às 23:23)

Boa noite impressionante a chuva que tem caído desde ontem a noite, começou a cair estava eu ainda pelo alto Alentejo durou toda a noite e só fez uma pausa das 15h até sensivelmente as 18h. Agora a reportar de Almada chuva forte há praticamente 1h e vento moderado. Seja muito bem vindo Sr Outono!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

A estação mais próxima acumulou *45mm* hoje.
Precipitation rate de *97,5mm/h* há bocado! 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOEIRASB2


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2016 às 23:28)

Chove bem, mas bem aqui por Alvalade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:34)

Chuva forte por aqui, ao nível de células, persistente.


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2016 às 23:34)

Em Nova-Oeiras, a chuva  abrandou. Acumulado 27.6 até ao momento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

por aqui também já vai chovendo de novo


----------



## WMeteo (20 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

Durante alguns minutos choveu de forma intensa, acompanhada de vento.

Neste momento diminuiu a intensidade da chuva, persistindo o vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:39)

*39 mm* no Linhó
*34 mm* por aqui.

É algo pouco comum ter acumulados diários deste calibre por estas bandas.

Faço ideia a serra, rede hidrográfica ao rubro.


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2016 às 23:39)

A chuva voltou a intensificar-se, agora 20mm/hr


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:39)

chuva forte agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

E eu a pensar que tinha passado o pior, DILUVIOOO!! 

Laterais da rua são ribeiras. O radar não demonstra a intensidade da chuva 

Por este andar a ribeira do Jamor vai ter problemas...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

Que chuvada outra vez!
*50 mm* na estação mais próxima!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

*25,1 mm*, quase a ultrapassar o máximo diário de Janeiro


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Acumulado 28.6. Rain Rate actual 3.2mm/hr.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que chuvada outra vez!
> *50 mm* na estação mais próxima!!


Barcarena não conta


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 23:48)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Barcarena não conta


Ia agora apagar o post. 
Diferenças enormes em relação a outras estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:50)

*40 mm* na estação do Linhó, a liderar! 
Imaginem nos topos da serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Que belo radar o de hoje! 






O Alentejo que se prepare!


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Valente chuvada aqui a minutos, acumulados 14,6mm hoje 

16,8ºC


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2016 às 23:55)

Volta chover torrencialmente , rain rate 90mm/hr.


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2016 às 23:55)

Chuva torrencial! 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 23:56)

Acalmou, mas ainda chove moderado.
O vento aumentou imenso de intensidade e vê-se nevoeiro a cobrir os topos dos prédios.
*16,9°C*.


----------



## windchill (20 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Trilúvio agora!!!


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2016 às 23:59)

A última hora foi de chuva bastante intensa também em Odivelas.

A recta da Paiã, entre o Dolce Vita Tejo e o Strada, parecia um lago.
A baixa altitude e o péssimo escoamento dá nisso. As folhas das árvores e o lixo também não ajudam.

De resto, a ribeira de Odivelas, e os seus afluentes, estavam cheios há pouco. 
Não que os terrenos estejam saturados, longe disso, mas devido ao efeito do urbanismo.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2016 às 23:59)

volta a ficar forte  e desta vez puxada a vento


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2016 às 00:01)

Dados de ontem (Domingo 20-11-2016)

Temperatura mínima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,3ºC*
Rajada máxima: *63 km/h*
Acumulado: *36,5 mm


_______
*
Novo dia.
Chove bastante*. *


----------



## fsl (21 Nov 2016 às 00:05)

Chuva torrencial continua, r/r 80mm/hr.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2016 às 00:05)

*28,7 mm*, é oficialmente o dia mais chuvoso do ano!

Estava difícil tirar aquele valor de Janeiro! Mesmo assim há locais no Alentejo que fazem este valor parecer nada lol

Se for contado das 09h de ontem até às 09h de hoje então o acumulado ainda sobe mais!


----------



## Geopower (21 Nov 2016 às 00:09)

Foram 15 minutos de chuva forte! Neste momento chuva moderada. Vento fraco. Temperatura estável: 17.0ºC


----------



## TekClub (21 Nov 2016 às 00:09)

por aqui volta a  e o vento a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 00:13)

Bem, isto não pára!! Chuva torrencial!!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Nov 2016 às 00:14)

Chove bem por aqui acompanhada de vento moderado


----------



## Geopower (21 Nov 2016 às 00:17)

Vento e chuva aumentam de intensidade. Vento aumentou de intensidade. Moderado de SW. Novamente chuva forte. A rua parece um ribeiro.


----------



## dASk (21 Nov 2016 às 00:20)

Por aqui também está um verdadeiro temporal! Chove torrencialmente à largos minutos com rajadas de vento forte à mistura. Assim está bem!


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2016 às 00:21)

Chuva moderada.  Temperatura a subir lentamente, *14,9ºC*.

A parte mais activa da frente, que avança muito rápido, esta a passar a norte de Coimbra.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 00:25)

Condições típicas de tempestade nesta última meia hora com chuva torrencial e rajadas de vento muito provavelmente a tocar nos 60/70kmh. A situação acalmou um pouco mas o vento está a ganhar terreno. 17,2ºC lá fora e 17,8ºC em casa .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (21 Nov 2016 às 00:25)

Chuva parece estar a terminar; r/r 1.2/hr.
Acumulado ontem 36mm; hoje vai com 6.0mm.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2016 às 00:26)

aqui ainda continua  mas agora já está a enfraquecer


----------



## AMFC (21 Nov 2016 às 00:33)

Acalmou a chuva, finalmente os terrenos levaram a tão ansiada rega a sério. Agora parece que vamos ter uma pausa mas daqui a umas horas devemos ter mais uns bons aguaceiros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2016 às 00:47)

Acumulados 23h-00h IPMA

Gago Coutinho: *13,5 mm*
Barreiro: *10,1 mm*

Geofísico está off e a Tapada da Ajuda não está a funcionar bem.


----------



## TekClub (21 Nov 2016 às 00:52)

pelo radar isto parece que as células se estão a intensificar aqui por Coimbra formaram uma frente...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Nov 2016 às 00:56)

Será que vem trovoada? Tenho a máquina a postos


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 01:05)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Será que vem trovoada? Tenho a máquina a postos


Não. A vir, só mesmo de manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2016 às 01:05)

Parece que estamos sob aviso amarelo referente ao vento. Era útil que o IPMA tivesse a mesma preocupação por alturas do verao, tardes noites de nortada violenta...aquilo sim é vento, e perigoso para população,enfim detalhes.
——————

15,5 graus
1,4mm


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 01:08)

Já chove novamente com rajadas fortes.


----------



## AJJ (21 Nov 2016 às 01:50)

Ha 00 deu uma chuvada fortissima aqui.

Alguem consegue por os dados de quanto é que choveu ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2016 às 02:44)

AJJ disse:


> Ha 00 deu uma chuvada fortissima aqui.
> 
> Alguem consegue por os dados de quanto é que choveu ?



Se fores um bocado atrás coloquei os acumulados em Lisboa das 23h-00h


----------



## mhenriques (21 Nov 2016 às 09:22)

Um aguaceiro por Caldas neste momento, segue com 12.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2016 às 09:58)

Vão passando alguns aguaceiros.
3 mm

Fotos tiradas ha minutos atrás.



click image upload



uploading pictures

10:08


image url upload


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 10:20)

Bom dia, madrugada de aguaceiros fortes e vento forte, diga-se que a partir das 00h o vento intensificou-se muito principalmente ao nível de Rajada Máxima. A manhã entretanto acordou solarenga em Almada mas entretanto mal cheguei a Lisboa passou um aguaceiro moderado/forte.
Actualmente céu pouco nublado e observo uma bela bigorna a Oeste.

EDIT: 5 minutos depois deste comentário começa a chover novamente e a célula parecia estar bem ao longe.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima de 13,1ºC

Agora mais um dia ameno, estão 17,6ºC com vento fraco e nada de chuva alias hoje sem ser de madrugada nem uma pinga vi cair...este evento rendeu 22,0mm até agora não está mau, mas ficou um pouco  aquém do esperado por aqui...

Acumulados ontem 15,2mm e hoje desde as 00h mais 6,2mm


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 13:19)

Céu muito escuro a NW, aproxima-se algo de interessante por aqui.


----------



## carla_francisco (21 Nov 2016 às 13:21)

Isto está a passar por aqui, de repente ficou escuro e mais frio:


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2016 às 13:27)

Boas,
Por Peniche, manhã de aguaceiros e vento fraco. 
Neste momento céu a ficar todo negro. Vão caindo uns pingos. Parece que vem lá mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 13:33)

Primeira molha do dia: Check! 
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, acompanhado de rajadas de vento algo fortes. A temperatura caiu para os atuais *14,1°C*.
Por volta das 9h também choveu torrencialmente. Como gosto destes pós frontais.


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2016 às 13:38)

Pronto... Por segundos parecia um dilúvio  Chove com muita intensidade e acompanhada de rajadas de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2016 às 13:39)

Aguaceiro por Entrecampos acompanhado de rajadas fortes.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aguaceiro por Entrecampos acompanhado de rajadas fortes.



Sublinho, aguaceiro moderado e rajadas de vento fortes aqui por Entrecampos, notam-se bem aqui do 9º andar do prédio onde trabalho.


----------



## Geopower (21 Nov 2016 às 13:53)

A reportar do Areeiro. Caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado. Entretanto o sol já vai espreitando.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (21 Nov 2016 às 13:55)

No Montijo chove torrencialmente e com vento forte.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Firefigther (21 Nov 2016 às 13:58)

Vento forte e chuva moderada pelo Montijo / Moita, temperatura a descer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 14:01)

Boa tarde a todos. Vários aguaceiros moderados, mas com sol e temperatura agradável...


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2016 às 15:56)

Chove moderado com a passagem de mais um aguaceiro, entretanto a temperatura tem vindo a descer e está bastante desagradável lá fora.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 16:02)

E mais outra molha! É preciso ter azar. 
Chove moderado. Céu negro para norte e limpo para sul.


----------



## AMFC (21 Nov 2016 às 16:08)

Forte aguaceiro com um pouco de granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2016 às 16:10)

Cenário a Sudeste, após a passagem de um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 16:17)

Que chuvada que se abateu por aqui há bocado. Foi uma sorte não estar na rua.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 16:25)

A sul:




Desculpem o ruído. A GoPro só gosta de cenários com muita luz


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Acho que ouvi um trovão, em Coimbra.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Célula de Lisboa com uma bigorna espetacular! @Duarte Sousa penso que tens uma óptima visão pra lá.
À noite meto fotos.
*13,9°C*


----------



## Geopower (21 Nov 2016 às 16:39)

Caiu à pouco um aguaceiro moderado. Desde momento não chove. Céu muito nublado. 15,5*C.
Vista para leste: (captado com telemóvel)


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2016 às 16:39)

A parte mais activa está a passar a norte.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2016 às 16:40)

célula à frente da linha de Cascais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2016 às 16:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula de Lisboa com uma bigorna espetacular! @Duarte Sousa penso que tens uma óptima visão pra lá.
> À noite meto fotos.
> *13,9°C*



Daqui não se vê nada de especial, apenas uma_ mancha_ cinzenta.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2016 às 16:50)

Vista de Oeiras a célula que fotografei aparenta ter uma brutal cortina, presumo que de granizo, parece dirigir para a zona de Caparica. Aqui passou de raspão, chove moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2016 às 17:01)

Afinal a vista daqui melhorou 






@rozzo confirmo o granizo, um amigo meu relatou granizo na Charneca.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 17:09)

Cenário brutal neste momento!
Para sul:




Para norte:


----------



## Geopower (21 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

Por Telheiras bastante escuro, mas não chove. Vista para SE:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2016 às 17:50)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado por períodos de aguaceiros fracos.
O acumulado não foi alem dos 2 mm.

Deixo aqui uma foto que ilustra bem o dia de hoje.
É aqui da minha localidade, não não é da minha autoria.

Créditos: Denis


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2016 às 18:29)

Boa tarde, a noite de domingo a partir das 10h choveu bastante, em relação ao dia de hoje durante a madrugada e até ao fim da tarde o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes mas de curta duração.


----------



## meko60 (21 Nov 2016 às 18:44)

Boa noite.
Hoje já se nota mais fresco a esta hora e o termómetro não engana, sigo com 12,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2016 às 19:19)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 13,1ºC
> 
> ...




agora já sei como te sentes quando falas que Setúbal passa tudo ao lado, eu abalei de manhã de Coruche já estava a cair lá um aguaceiro (e pelo radar deve ter caido mais) mas desde que cheguei aqui à zona de Setúbal nem 1 pingo vi cair durante todo o dia de hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 19:42)

david 6 disse:


> agora já sei como te sentes quando falas que Setúbal passa tudo ao lado, eu abalei de manhã de Coruche já estava a cair lá um aguaceiro (e pelo radar deve ter caido mais) mas desde que cheguei aqui à zona de Setúbal nem 1 pingo vi cair durante todo o dia de hoje


Talvez por causa da Arrábida? 
______________________________________________________
Por aqui estão *12,5°C *e o céu começa a limpar, mas acredito que ainda possa cair um ou outro aguaceiro nas próximas horas.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros bastante fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2016 às 19:57)

Por aqui voltaram os aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## windchill (21 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

Por aqui nada se passa (por enquanto...).


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2016 às 20:56)

Encontrei estas excelentes fotos no facebook.

"o mar na Praia Grande"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2016 às 20:57)

Devido à entrada de ar frio, a temperatura vai descendo e sigo neste momento com *9,7ºC*, batendo os *12,0ºC* registado na última madrugada.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 22:24)

Mais algumas fotos de hoje:
À direita é a célula de Lisboa

















Já ao final da tarde:
























Por agora estão *11,1°C* e vento nulo.


----------



## TekClub (21 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

Por aqui esta de volta a ...


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

Boa noite 

Aguaceiros
*7,8ºC*, actual mínima.
Máxima de *14,9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2016 às 00:08)

*10,5°C *e vento nulíssimo! O céu limpou por completo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 00:18)

8,6 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2016 às 00:25)

Boa noite, por aqui também o frio tomou rédeas, a juntar há humidade relativa perto dos 100% deixa o ambiente muito desconfortável. Situação actual de céu limpo, vento nulo e 9,5ºC a descer bem. Algumas fotos das células de hoje:











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2016 às 02:54)

Pequena célula no radar mas aguaceiro moderado a forte aqui por Alvalade.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2016 às 08:01)

Boas

Mínima gélida a primeira da temporada aqui!

Mínima de *6,8ºC*

Agora estão 7,1ºC com vento nulo e algumas nuvens mas o céu azul predomina...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 08:35)

Bela célula a NW!

Mínima de 8°C e a sensação térmica é gelada 

Temperaturas bem abaixo da média, que belo fim de Novembro este  Folhas das árvores a caírem a um ritmo muito acelerado.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 08:52)

A celula parece que não quer entrar em terra.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Começo achar que o aguaceiro vai entrar pela serra, de momento do local de trabalho não não tenho qualquer visibilidade.


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2016 às 09:12)

Bom dia, 
Contraste por Lisboa. Parte da cidade voltada para o rio com nevoeiro.
Em Telheiras céu muito nublado, 10,9*C


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2016 às 10:18)

Boa tarde, que manhã fantástica. Mesmo sem ter chovido praticamente é um regalo acordar e ver nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical de todas as formas e feitios à minha volta. 
Ao atravessar a ponte o cenário do lado da Foz do Tejo era de céu muito nublado por enormes Cumulonimbus "capillatus" com bigornas a perder de vista e do outro lado um manto de nevoeiro a tapar toda a margem sul e partes de Lisboa, é pena nestas situações não poder captar estas imagens por ir de autocarro.
A mínima em Almada ficou-se pelos 8,5ºC, manhã gélida e com a humidade relativa alta criou uma sensação térmica muito desagradável porém o vento fraco impediu que a temperatura descesse mais.
Em Entrecampos permanece o tempo instável e frio com o vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2016 às 11:29)

Bom dia.

Manhã com céu parcialmente nublado devido às bigornas das células que passaram a Oeste. A mínima foi de *7,1ºC*.

Ontem a temperatura ainda desceu aos* 8,4ºC*, restabelecendo assim a temperatura mínima.


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2016 às 11:43)

Impressionante a extensão desta célula que se encontra a NW da minha posição, permanece aqui quase estacionária há mais de 2 horas e tem vindo a crescer.


----------



## jonekko (22 Nov 2016 às 11:59)

Referes-te a esta criz0r?


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2016 às 12:25)

Exactamente, parece já estar bastante debilitada mas sim é mesmo essa


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Nov 2016 às 14:43)

Boas o que se pode esperar para Almada para esta tarde?


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2016 às 16:29)

Boas... Ontem fui à Lourinhã para uma triste tarefa com uma amiga e seu cão... Veterinário... 
Bem, Cheguei lá por volta das 17h30 (não sei precisar) e caia um autêntico dilúvio!!! Quase não via para conduzir. Saímos de lá perto das 19h00 e vi que o termómetro do carro marcava 9ºC (não costuma errar mais de 1).
Esta manhã deparei-me com as fotos de amigos da Lourinhã com maravilhosos arco-íris.
O dia triste de ontem, hoje amanheceu belo.




Por Peniche, céu azul com algumas nuvens. Tempo frio 13ºC. Vento moderado de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Ora boas, dia realmente frio.
Bons extremos por aqui:* 6,9ºC* / *13,2ºC
*
Hoje, até o volante do carro estava bem frio.
*6ºC* quando arranquei para o trabalho.




Aparentemente amanhã pode ocorrer a primeira geada no Pisão, talvez passe por lá, logo se verá


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 17:22)

O sol lá se despediu.
T.actual: *9,9ºC


image url*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

Boas!
Tal como se previa, o dia está a ser bastante fresco. 
Extremos:
Máxima: *14,7°C*
Mínima: *8,8°C*
Esta noite até tive que meter um gorro na cabeça porque estava cheio de frio. 
De manhã via-se cumulonimbus muito bonitos sobre o mar. Tentarei meter fotos logo à noite.
Atualmente estão *12,1°C*.**


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2016 às 17:38)

O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado ,com visibilidade inferior a 50 metros, e ficou até á hora de almoço.
As ervas permaneceram molhada durante o dia mesmo não estando debaixo de árvores.
Já se nota bem as mínimas bem mais frescas, que ao inicio da manhã, quer logo ao meio da tarde quando começa o arrefecimento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 18:20)

Algum nevoeiro durante o dia e bigornas a desfilar a Oeste, infelizmente nada em terra.

Máxima:* 14,9ºC *(Provavelmente a mais baixa dos últimos 6 meses)

Já não me lembrava de ter semanas de Novembro tão frias há algum anos, quase 5ºC abaixo da média, cada vez é mais incomum. 
Esta semana é fatal para as árvores, lá se vão as folhas todas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2016 às 18:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> O sol lá se despediu.
> T.actual: *9,9ºC
> 
> 
> image url*



Interessantes as nuvens Cirrus Kelvin-Helmholtz na tua foto, no canto superior esquerdo 

Este final de tarde foi de facto desagradável, temperatura abaixo dos 13ºC, ausência de Sol e algum vento a acentuar a sensação de frio.


----------



## windchill (22 Nov 2016 às 18:26)

No inicio deste mês tivemos oportunidade de assistir a um desfile convectivo em pleno Oceano (mas não muito longe da costa oeste) vindo de sul..... agora temos um desfile vindo de norte..... são os eventos convectivos a trocarem-nos as voltas!!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2016 às 22:27)

Boa noite!
Está fresco, mas levantou-se um vento fraco de norte que está a impedir a descida da temperatura. Estão *10,7°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 23:26)

Boas,

Temperatura simplesmente estagnada , e ja lá vao umas boas horas.
10,2 graus.No Pisao acredito que.inversão esteja a correr de forma tranquila.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

Boa noite

Por aqui, sigo com *4,1ºC*, actual mínima.  Vamos lá ver se esta madrugada tenho a primeira geada da temporada.
Máxima de *11,3ºC*.


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2016 às 03:15)

10ºC a esta hora.
Do nada, o vento começou a soprar com rajadas bem fortes aqui no centro de Peniche!


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2016 às 06:16)

Bom dia,

Este noite minima: 3.6°
Agora 4.4°


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia, mínima de 7,9ºC das mais baixas este ano em Almada, durante a madrugada não se registou qualquer precipitação apenas a salientar a humidade que comparando com os últimos dias foi muito baixa.
Perspectiva-se entretanto um dia enfadonho com estado actual de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, ao longe consigo vislumbrar uma bigorna proveniente de alguma célula no mar.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *1,2ºC*, com formação de geada fraca.

Dunas de Mira com uma mínima (8h) de* -1,9ºC*. Seiça desceu até aos* -1,4ºC*. 
Lousã também foi aos negativos,* -0,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 11:01)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Mínima de *1,2ºC*, com formação de geada fraca.
> 
> ...



A EMA Dunas de Mira é incrível, que maquina de gelo,deve ter ido aos -2.2ºC 
Certamente poças congeladas naquela zona.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2016 às 11:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> A EMA Dunas de Mira é incrível, que maquina de gelo.


É verdade, uma estação tão perto do mar e com tantas horas de temperaturas negativas.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2016 às 11:07)

A mínima na Praia da Rainha foi de 1,5ºC, inversão brutal na Caparica.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2016 às 12:06)

Boas

Mínima mais alta hoje!

Mínima 8,3ºC

Agora muito sol com céu limpo, temperatura nos 14,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 15:36)

Boa tarde!
A noite foi mais quentinha, a mínima não desceu dos *9,3°C*.
O dia segue solarengo, mas muito fresco. Estão *13,9°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *7,5ºC* / *13,4ºC*
Dia mais frio que ontem, pelo menos parece-me ser em termos de sensação térmica, pois o hoje o vento sopra com mais intensidade.
_________

De manhã lá passei pelo Pisão, e como local mais frio do concelho de Cascais, não desilude, geada ainda que fraca.
Estava realmente um bom grizo,pobres habitantes desta localidade remota, frio nocturno garantido. 



free picture hosting


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Por aqui este final de tarde segue já gélida. 
As mínimas hoje andaram a rondar os 0ºC, segundo os cronómetros dos carros.
Bem fui agora ver a previsão do WindGuru para a madrugada de amanhã e para o dia de sexta e até fiquei de  e ao mesmo tempo também com algum receio, bom resta esperar para ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2016 às 18:31)

Mínima: *8,4ºC*
Máxima: *15,6ºC*

Em Queluz nem era 18h e já estavam 10ºC com uma brisa gélida


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 18:49)

trovoada! Raio brutal em cima da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

Chove fraco, até ao momento foi só um relâmpago, grande surpresa.


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

Registo de um trovão mesmo à pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

Ha pouco novo relampago, ve-se no radar que deve ter chovido muito na serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 19:05)

Belas bigornas a oeste! Estão *11,5°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 19:07)

Relâmpago a norte!


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2016 às 19:08)

Continua-se a ouvir alguns trovões, embora ao longe. 

Até agora, e apenas o primeiro trovão é que foi bastante audível.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 19:12)

E mais outro relâmpago. Agora a oeste.
Quem diria...


----------



## Rachie (23 Nov 2016 às 19:15)

Bem me pareceu ver clarões pela janela a norte. A noite promete :-)


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

Flashes esporádicos a Norte.


----------



## mhenriques (23 Nov 2016 às 19:18)

Ouve-se Trovoada, parece que anda pelo mar
ok, já a apanhei no radar, dá impressão que vai direita a Obidos


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2016 às 19:19)

É com cada relâmpago a Sul de Peniche!... 
Também me pareceu ver claroes a SW/W... mas não vi raios desses.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2016 às 19:22)

Boa noite, 

Trovoada a NW! Tem sido possível avistar alguns relâmpagos e _roncos_ bem definidos. Não chove.

Actuais 9,6ºC e vento fraco.

Hoje:* 6,9ºC* / *13,0ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2016 às 19:23)

Está uma célula com eco amarelo-laranja em Mafra e Ericeira...


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2016 às 19:26)

Confirmo descargas no mar atrás da Berlenga.
E descargas em terra ali pela zona da Lourinhã ou talvez ou pouco mais para norte da Lourinhã.
Estou no Cabo Carvoeiro. 


Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2016 às 19:26)

Rajadas de vento fortes.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 19:26)

Foram uns 6  relampagos, bem tentei fotografar e nada.
Rendeu *3,3 mm*, uma estação aqui ao lado rendeu *9 mm*!


----------



## Garcia (23 Nov 2016 às 19:47)

Boas.
Boa chuveirada que caiu à pouco. 
Não pude ir à janela mas ouvia-se bem. .


Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2016 às 19:49)

Aqui a noite segue já fresquinha, o que vale é a lareira para nos aquecer.

actual: 10ºC


----------



## lm1960 (23 Nov 2016 às 20:38)

Boas,

Bem me parecia que eram relampagos para a zona de Mafra.....há 1 hora atrás.
Por aqui está um bocado de vento e faz derremoinhos com as folhas, sinal de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 21:55)

*10,3ºC*
3,3 mm
__________

Segundo soube ha pouco, no 2º local de seguimento(Monte Bom, Mafra) caiu um aguaceiro torrencial acompanhado de granizo e  intensa trovoada.
No radar vê-se a célula a passar pela zona às 19:05



screenshot program


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

Há células com atividade eléctrica a Oeste de Peniche que parecem vir em direção a Lisboa.
Por aqui estão *10,9°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há células com atividade eléctrica a Oeste de Peniche que parecem vir em direção a Lisboa.
> Por aqui estão *10,9°C*.



Falei agora com os meus familiares de Mafra, observam e ouvem trovoes bastante fortes vindos de NO.
Vamos la ver se animação por aquelas zonas vem até cá e não perde o gas pelo caminho.
O beachcam.pt é sempre útil para acompanhar a situação.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 22:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falei agora com os meus familiares de Mafra, observam e ouvem trovoes bastante fortes vindos de NO.
> Vamos la ver se animação por aquelas zonas vem até cá e não perde o gas pelo caminho.
> O beachcam.pt é sempre útil para acompanhar a situação.


Infelizmente a terra está muito fria e as células não aguentam, acabam por morrer na praia. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:23)

Fui agora a janela virada a norte, vi logo um relâmpago por tras da serra, preparem as maquinas,vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 22:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fui agora a janela virada a norte, vi logo um relâmpago por tras da serra, preparem as maquinas,vamos ver.


Bem me pareceu ter visto um. 
Agora estou num dilema, estudar ou tirar fotos?


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falei agora com os meus familiares de Mafra, observam e ouvem trovoes bastante fortes vindos de NO.
> Vamos la ver se animação por aquelas zonas vem até cá e não perde o gas pelo caminho.
> O beachcam.pt é sempre útil para acompanhar a situação.



De facto, aqui pelo Oeste, vislumbram-se clarões que parecem vir provenientes do mar.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 22:32)

Acabo de ver mais um relâmpago para NW.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Espero que seja hoje que tenhamos animação por Almada


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Espero que seja hoje que tenhamos animação por Almada


Não me parece. Será uma sorte a célula chegar intacta a Lisboa. Está a enfraquecer bastante.


----------



## Crissie (23 Nov 2016 às 22:46)

Lol , não teremos nada  é só tudo ao larguinho , a natureza goza com a malta que adora ehhehehhe


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

Aparentemente a celula terá entrado um pouco a norte da Ericeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

Começo achar que nós, meteoloucos, somos a principal rede de detectores de descargas eléctricas, ao menos nunca falhamos...

9,3ºC e vento moderado.
Está frio.


----------



## Rachie (23 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

Fui (um bocado arrastada porque me apetecia ficar no quentinho) até à Boca de Vento e ao Jardim do Castelo mas só se viam clarões por trás das nuvens a N e NO. 
Para além disso só vento  :-P 

Também me parece que dificilmente cá chega alguma coisa por isso vou é dormir.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Começo achar que nós, meteoloucos, somos a principal rede de detectores de descargas eléctricas, ao menos nunca falhamos...
> 
> 9,3ºC e vento moderado.
> Está frio.


Concordo plenamente


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 23:16)

Parece que a célula já não tem actividade eléctrica. Houve festa no mar e ninguém nos convidou. 
*10,7°C*


----------



## AMFC (23 Nov 2016 às 23:23)

Algo vai chegar aqui de certeza.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

lá dos meus lados de Coruche já me disseram que também dava para ver clarões para oeste

quanto às células acho melhor não terem muitas esperanças, porque elas mal tocam em terra começam logo a enfraquecer, pode chegar chuva mas atividade elétrica duvido


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

AMFC disse:


> Algo vai chegar aqui de certeza.


Sim, chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

Seiça,Ourém entrou agora em campo negativo
-0,1ºC 
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Está difícil a temperatura descer, não só por causa do vento fraco que se faz sentir, mas também porque o céu está a ficar encoberto pelas bigornas das células a noroeste. Estão *10,6°C*.


----------



## JAlves (23 Nov 2016 às 23:59)

Por aqui estou a notar o vento a aumentar de intensidade.

Olhando para o radar, parece que alguma coisa há-de cá chegar, quanto mais não seja chuva!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 00:06)

Bela chuvada que cai agora, rotação da depressão a trazer as células todas para terra! 

Cai chuva e folhas, algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## JAlves (24 Nov 2016 às 00:09)

Se vierem todas, vem lá uma carreirinha engraçada!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2016 às 00:14)

A máquina tá pronta.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2016 às 00:15)

Por aqui ainda nada


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 00:16)

Deslocação das células é lenta, o acumulado deve disparar.

Edit: Devo estar debaixo de refletividade na escala do amarelo, chove bastante


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 00:16)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> A máquina tá pronta.


Não vale a pena. Agora é só chuva.


----------



## JAlves (24 Nov 2016 às 00:22)

Por aqui já chove!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 00:27)

Chove bem!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 00:29)

Chove moderado há cerca de meia hora, parte mais intensa não larga a minha zona 

Infelizmente não há estações para mostrar o acumulado aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 00:40)

Há relatos de queda de granizo em Sintra.
Chove muito forte, com rajadas de vento moderadas.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2016 às 01:06)

Última hora marcada por chuva moderada a forte e com pingos bem grossos!!! Não esperava tanta chuva agora e durante tanto tempo...
Antes da chegada das células o vento soprou forte com rajadas, tendo enfraquecido à medida que a chuva foi chegando a terra! Curioso...
Não me apercebi de trovoada. Parece que ficou mais junto à costa 
Destaque para a descida da temperatura que ja está na casa dos 8 graus!!  Com o vento moderado a sensação é de 6 graus!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 08:25)

Boas,


Minima: 6,8 graus(deve ter sido no momento em que passou algum aguaceiro)
Actual: 9,6 graus
——————

Grande minima  em Seiça,Ourem: -2,9 graus


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2016 às 09:03)

minima 0.9° agora 4.9°


----------



## AMFC (24 Nov 2016 às 09:18)

Este movimento de rotação da depressão do interior para o litoral não é muito comum pois não ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 11:27)

Por aqui foi mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que dissipou logo ao inicio da manhã, com a vinda do sol.
Também de registar hoje o 1º dia deste Outono em que houve presença de geada, embora muito fraca ainda.
O orvalho que cai durante a madrugada vai ajudando a manter a humidade no solo.

Bem que corte radical no GFS de ontem para hoje, cortou mais de 20 mm em 3 horas.

mínima: 0.5ºC
actual: 11ºC


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2016 às 13:50)

Boa tarde!
Há pouco,por volta das 12:30h ,o aspecto para E era este:


----------



## lsalvador (24 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

Primeira negativa da temporada 2016/2017  -1.3 °C (07:46 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2016 às 14:24)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *0,5°C*, havia alguma geada, principalmente nos automóveis.


----------



## AMFC (24 Nov 2016 às 14:30)

Que belo aspecto que tem a frente, final da tarde já devemos ter direito a festa


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 14:53)

Boa tarde, a mínima ficou-se pelos 8,3ºC mas com a acentuada humidade relativa provocou uma sensação térmica muito desagradável. Entretanto ainda pingou ontem á noite em Almada e também consegui ver alguns relâmpagos mas no geral a madrugada foi calma. Estado actual de céu muito nublado por Cumulonimbos Calvus maioritariamente e vento fraco. Venha de lá a festarola  .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 14:58)

Boas,

Ambiente frio, *13,2ºC* e vento fraco.

Acho estranho o IPMA ainda não ter lançado aviso amarelo de precipitação para Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 15:04)

Boas!
A noite foi bastante fresca, mais do que estava à espera. A mínima desceu aos* 7,7°C*. 
Por agora, sigo com* 14,2°C* e o céu está muito nublado por uma mistela de cirrus, cumulus mediocris e alguns cumulonimbus ao longe. O sol por vezes vai espreitando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:04)

Boa tarde a todos. Esta manhã havia bastante geada e estava tudo branco. Agora está a ficar escuro... parece que vem aí chuva.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 15:30)

Cenário hoje pelas 13h,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Crissie (24 Nov 2016 às 15:35)

Por aqui ..


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:45)

Aqui começam a cair os primeiros aguaceiros...


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 15:48)

Nuvens com aspecto pesadíssimo a NW, nota-se perfeitamente a aproximação da nebulosidade alta que precede estes eventos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:58)

O ARPEGE (Quanto a mim, o melhor modelo na previsão de vento) mete rajadas de 80 km/h para aqui na próxima madrugada.
O GFS mete velocidade de 47 km/h, já são valores consideraveis, mas provavelmente no inverno não consigo  bater os valores do verão. 

*13,4ºC* estaveis.


----------



## TekClub (24 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

Por aqui  bem e já temos  grande ronco por esta não esperava...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 16:16)

Por aqui já caiu uns borrifos, mas o céu está bem escuro e carregado, creio que não deve começar muito até vir a chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 16:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui já caiu uns borrifos, mas o céu está bem escuro e carregado, creio que não deve começar muito até vir a chuva.


Aqui já está a chover forte...


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

Olá Meteo Amigos,

Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu! 
Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...




http://i.imgur.com/xN4eYaZ.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/cHVjLje.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/0OtJW4k.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/TjcvgSt.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/3kdWFwT.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/yWn2brG.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/mX5lZh2.jpg[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/kJfTbLV.jpg[/img]']
	


Que tal?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 16:34)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu!
> Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...
> ...



B-R-U-T-A-L !


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

windchill disse:


> Que tal?



Espectaculares imagens! Visibilidade estupenda a merecer realmente das melhores panorâmicas que já vi tiradas do cristo-rei.


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

StormRic disse:


> Espectaculares imagens! Visibilidade estupenda a merecer realmente das melhores panorâmicas que já vi tiradas do cristo-rei.


Hoje foi um dia muito bom para subir, e nem frio estava!!


----------



## Tyna (24 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> o Pá TÃO LINDO


----------



## srr (24 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

Parabéns, Grande Evento Fotográfico ( no meio do Evento atmosférico de se aproxima ?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu!
> Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...
> ...


Espetacular!! Que qualidade incrível!!


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 16:52)

srr disse:


> Parabéns, Grande Evento Fotográfico ( no meio do Evento atmosférico de se aproxima ?



Para o evento que eventualmente se aproxima, também já me estou a preparar!!!


----------



## Tyna (24 Nov 2016 às 16:53)

Gosto do detalhe do arroz, tb podes utilizar silica de gel



windchill disse:


> Para o evento que eventualmente se aproxima, também já me estou a preparar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Tyna disse:


> Gosto do detalhe do arroz, tb podes utilizar silica de gel


Tenho de ver se no supermercado há disso!


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 16:58)

windchill excelente panorâmica, das fotos mais bonitas que já vi da Margem Sul e Lisboa, Parabéns .


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 17:00)

criz0r disse:


> windchill excelente panorâmica, das fotos mais bonitas que já vi da Margem Sul e Lisboa, Parabéns .


Obrigado!


----------



## Crissie (24 Nov 2016 às 17:09)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu!
> Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...
> ...


BRUTALISSIMO ! :O


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 17:11)

Esta acabadinha de tirar.... fim de dia bonito!


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

Dia de Outono fresco por Lisboa. 
​Minima: 9,1ºC
Máxima: 14,5ºC
Neste momento 13,8ºC. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 17:22)

Agora é que eu devia estar no Cristo-Rei!!!


----------



## AMFC (24 Nov 2016 às 17:35)

Podes crer ficou um final de dia fantástico, um mix de cores deslumbrantes.




windchill disse:


> Agora é que eu devia estar no Cristo-Rei!!!


----------



## Crissie (24 Nov 2016 às 17:35)

Bonito Final de Tarde


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 17:37)

Crissie disse:


> Bonito Final de Tarde


Muito bem, vizinha!!


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:41)

Sim senhor. Os meus vizinhos captaram em grande o magnífico entardecer de hoje. Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:54)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão...


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:57)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu!
> Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...
> ...



Mil vénias!  Brutalíssimo!

Pôr do sol fantástico! Imagino em alguns pontos mais altos!

Mínima: *7,7ºC*
Máxima: *15,5ºC*

Que venha a chuva!


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 17:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mil vénias!  Brutalíssimo!
> 
> Pôr do sol fantástico! Imagino em alguns pontos mais altos!
> 
> ...


Obrigado!!

Que venha a chuva e já agora..... a trovoada!!!


----------



## Savn (24 Nov 2016 às 18:00)

Trovoada e a chover com intensidade por Leiria!


----------



## romeupaz (24 Nov 2016 às 18:01)

Grande estoiro em Leiria (Pelo mapa caiu em Pataias )


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:13)

O que é que se passa com o radar de Arouca no mapa dinâmico? Sei que tem alguns erros, mas aquilo está grave agora. Notam-se bastante zonas onde não é medida a precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:18)

Esta manhã na serra, manhã fria diga-se.



free jpeg images


images hosting


upload pics


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 18:18)

Aqui tudo calmo,12,4ºC e 0km/h de vento, entre as 00h e as 13h de sexta devem ser os momentos mais "críticos" por aqui mas  IPMA  dormir como sempre...   tudo verde sem avisos nenhuns quando a protecção civil já fala em chuva forte com alguns riscos para Lisboa e Setúbal...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:22)

miguel disse:


> Aqui tudo calmo,12,4ºC e 0km/h de vento, entre as 00h e as 13h de sexta devem ser os momentos mais "críticos" por aqui mas  IPMA  dormir como sempre...   tudo verde sem avisos nenhuns quando a protecção civil já fala em chuva forte com alguns riscos para Lisboa e Setúbal...



Na volta só estão concentrados na neve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Chuva torrencial agora. Estão aqui a passar os ecos amarelos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Hoje ao fim da tarde, lá tive eu que ir até ao telhado...


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 18:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje ao fim da tarde, lá tive eu que ir até ao telhado...


Muito bom!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora. Estão aqui a passar os ecos amarelos...


Dilúvio!!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2016 às 18:49)

Poente de hoje visto da *Póvoa de S.Iria (Casal da Serra)*, digno do evento que se avizinha.

Entre as 17:08 e as 17:24, vistas de SSE a WSW


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

StormRic disse:


> Poente de hoje visto da *Póvoa de S.Iria (Casal da Serra)*, digno do evento que se avizinha.
> 
> Entre as 17:08 e as 17:24, vistas de SSE a WSW


Grandes fotos, parabéns!!!


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

Era bom chover realmente a serio, este é o ultimo evento do mês e ainda está muito abaixo da média a precipitação, alias só com um milagre fica perto da média, este mês levo acumulados  38,4mm

Agora 12,4ºc e vento nulo não sai dos 0km/h a horas


----------



## sauron (24 Nov 2016 às 18:59)

Dilúvio agora mesmo na Nazaré


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dilúvio!!!


Continua a chuva torrencial!


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2016 às 19:06)

StormRic disse:


> Poente de hoje visto da *Póvoa de S.Iria (Casal da Serra)*, digno do evento que se avizinha.
> 
> Entre as 17:08 e as 17:24, vistas de SSE a WSW



Grandes fotos!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 19:07)

Por aqui chuva torrencial.


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2016 às 19:19)

Peniche chove há já algum tempo. Por enquanto não é chuva pesada.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui nada de chuva apenas um vento frio bastante desagradável.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:30)

Por enquanto a temperatura escapa...13,2ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

Em Coimbra, chove fraco a moderado desde as 16h. 

São Martinho do Bispo: *12,7mm*
Moinho de Vento, Antanhol: *11,1mm*
Polo II da UC: *9,4mm*

*8,5º*
Máxima: *11,2ºC*
Mínima: *0,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Chove fraco.
Ha pouco com a chuva o termometro do carro desceu dos 12ºC para 9ºC.
Chuva realmente fria.
Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:45)

pelos relatos já chove bastante forte no distrito de Leiria e no norte do distrito de Santarém, mas avisos? para quê, isto é só uns pingos


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2016 às 19:48)

Aguaceiro moderado na A1 a chegar a Lisboa, no Oriente está seco nó entanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:52)

Por aqui já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas de momento já parou.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 20:06)

Algum fresco mas devido a ausência total de vento até nem está frio!
Máxima até algo amena hoje de 16,1ºC e mínima de 8,7ºC
Agora:
12,5ºC
74%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:14)

Aqui continua a chuva forte e certa!


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:15)

leiria, lisboa e setúbal com avisos do vento e setúbal de chuva também, o resto é preto... santarém a verde bate tudo 

PS: por aqui ainda tudo tranquilo (só para não fazer off topic )


edit 7min depois: pinga


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2016 às 20:22)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu!
> Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...
> ...


Belas fotos.  
Esse spot é excelente, boa visibilidade para todos os quadrantes.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 20:23)

Chove de forma moderada com vento por enquanto também moderado. 12,9ºC a descer bem.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 20:24)

E por fim, a chuva... acabadinha de chegar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:26)

Ouvi de novo trovoada! Chuva torrencial a agravar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi de novo trovoada! Chuva torrencial a agravar...


Dilúvio impressionante!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2016 às 20:36)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo. O vento está a aumentar de intensidade e a temperatura a descer. Sensação térmica


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:40)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## Teya (24 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

Chuva forte por aqui!


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 20:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Belas fotos.
> Esse spot é excelente, boa visibilidade para todos os quadrantes.


O spot é muito bom.... mas paga-se e não está acessível durante a noite!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dilúvio impressionante!!!


Aumenta o vento agora... continua a chuva forte sem parar.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:45)

2,2 mm por aqui.
4,1 mm no Linhó.

O Linhó vai a caminho dos *90 mm* de acumulado mensal, segue nos *86,4 mm.*


----------



## Rachie (24 Nov 2016 às 20:45)

Por aqui alguma chuva e 13.3° mas a sensação térmica é mais baixa devido ao vento.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2016 às 20:47)

windchill disse:


> Olá Meteo Amigos,
> 
> Hoje (só porque sim!), resolvi subir ao Cristo Rei para ver o céu!
> Ficam as imagens da tarde aqui pelos lados de Lx/Margem Sul...
> ...


Que vista brutal e claro as fotos também estão brutais! Parabéns!! Um dia tenho de ir visitar esse spot


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 20:47)

Chove moderado por aqui.
Temperatura a cair rapidamente, estão *11,6°C*.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 20:50)

Mas que Tempestade se abateu em minutos por aqui! Chuva torrencial e rajadas de vento fortes.


Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 20:54)

Continua a chover com muita intensidade.


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2016 às 21:01)

Por aqui também já choveu torrencialmente mas por pouco tempo. O melhor ainda está para vir.. Bela extensão de chuva moderada/forte que a frente tem. Vai dar bons acumulados!


----------



## WMeteo (24 Nov 2016 às 21:05)

Por aqui tem chovido fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 21:07)

Vai pingando o vento esse continua a zeros nem mexe uma palha


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:12)

Isto continua impressionante por aqui, com muita chuva e vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

Chove bem.
Rajada de 42 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 21:17)

Dilúvio por aqui! Já tenho o quintal parcialmente alagado. Rajadas de vento a rondar os 70/80km/h muito provavelmente.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:29)

já chove nos arredores de setúbal


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

4,5 mm
Chove a um bom ritmo, nem é preciso mais intensidade.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Nov 2016 às 21:33)

Dilúvio em Carnide


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 21:35)

Tudo mais calmo agora, chove moderado e certinho.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (24 Nov 2016 às 21:50)

Chuva intensa por Setúbal nos últimos 20 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:50)

*5,7 mm* por aqui.
O penico aka linhó já vai nos *10,6 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:50)

Aqui continua a chover bastante... vento forte!


----------



## WMeteo (24 Nov 2016 às 21:52)

Por aqui o vento aumenta de intensidade, soprando de forma moderada. É possível ouvir o impacto do vento junto das árvores.

Entretanto, a chuva acalmou.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:56)

meteoW disse:


> Por aqui o vento aumenta de intensidade, soprando de forma moderada. É possível ouvir o impacto do vento junto das árvores.
> 
> Entretanto, a chuva acalmou.



Boas

Aí nos arredores de Torres tens uma estação que volta e meia falamos aqui no forum, principalmente quando surgem de temporais com muito vento.
Moinho de Pinheiro Manso, sopra a *34 km/h.*
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 21:59)

A chuva torrencial não dá tréguas por aqui, já chove assim há quase 40m! O vento mantém-se forte.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 22:04)

Aqui continua a chuva torrencial, isto é que é chuva como deve ser.


----------



## WMeteo (24 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aí nos arredores de Torres tens uma estação que volta e meia falamos aqui no forum, principalmente quando surgem de temporais com muito vento.
> Moinho de Pinheiro Manso, sopra a *34 km/h.*
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2



Agradeço a informação. Sempre útil para conhecer com mais detalhe a velocidade do vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

Chuva moderada cai a bom ritmo, *5,3 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura nos *11,4ºC* e pressão nos *1006 hPa 
*
Bela frente esta, muito ampla como é característico de frente quente:







Centro da depressão a NW de Portugal, vai descer calmamente a costa ocidental amanhã e "parar" um bocado em frente a Lisboa.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

Chove com alguma intensidade já há algum tempo e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade.

10,6ºC de temperatura. Sensação térmica a rondar os 5ºC


----------



## Crissie (24 Nov 2016 às 22:06)

Chove torrencialmente neste preciso momento  coisa boa , só falta a trovoada !


----------



## JAlves (24 Nov 2016 às 22:06)

Entretanto...







Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 25 Nov 2016 06:00 to Sat 26 Nov 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 24 Nov 2016 13:45
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 1 was issued for parts of the W/SW coasts of Portugal and Spain mainly for excessive rain and an isolated tornado event along the coasts.

A level 1 was issued for areas from Malta to Sicily and S-Italy mainly for excessive rain, large hail, isolated severe wind gusts and a low-end tornado risk.

A level 1 was issued for areas from the Ionian to the Adriatic Sea mainly for excessive rain.

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

Blocking high-over-low pattern becomes established over W-Europe, whereas a more progressive pattern impacts most of N-Europe.This configuration favors BL moisture recovery over the E-CNTRL Mediterranean with areas further north covered by dry and cool/cold continental air. Enhanced moisture plumes within conveyor belts affect areas from the Bay of Biscay to Iceland. This pattern keeps thunderstorm chances confined to the Mediterranean region.

Over SW-Europe, a pronounced upper cyclonic vortex splits with the western part meandering off the W-coast of Portugal while the eastern one drifts east over the far W-Mediterranean. Both vortices will be accompanied by cold mid-levels with central
temperatures at H500 of -24 °C or less. Hence, 400-800 J/kg MLCAPE are forecast SW of Portugal and over the W-CNTRL Mediterranean with peak CAPE values confined to coldest
mid-levels. CAPE values decrease east of Spain with offshore flow and long onshore fetch of low/mid-tropospheric trajectories. Peak MLCAPE in excess of 1 kJ/kg is possible with highest BL moisture and a modest EML plume overlapping south of Sicily.

Most areas miss strong shear beneath the upper lows, so the main risk appears to be a localized heavy rainfall risk with isolated flash flooding, mainly driven by the mesoscale. A few waterspout reports will be possible with enhanced LLCAPE and weak background shear next to isolated large hail due to rather cold low/mid-levels. 

SW-Portugal/Spain may see a more robust excessive rainfall risk as high thetae plume shifts east on a very slow rate and hence a level 1 was issued with an isolated tornado threat along the coasts. 

From Malta to Sicily, 20 m/s DLS overlap with 600-1000 J/kg CAPE and organized convection is possible. Multicells bring excessive rain, isolated large hail, strong to severe wind gusts and isolated tornadoes, although the latter risk will be rather limited due to weak LL shear. This region was also highlighted by a level 1. An excessive rainfall risk expands to the NE to the CNTRL Adriatic Sea. Weak shear supports clustering and slow moving storms with an attendant heavy rainfall risk.

Between 00Z-06Z, diffluent mid-/upper flow regime and favorable placement beneath a 50 m/s mid-level jet result in isolated weakly electrified convection just west of CNTRL Norway. 25 m/s 850 hPa flow may result in a few strong to severe wind gusts, but limited confidence in more than a few lightning events precluded an upgrade for now.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 22:10)

So vi chover moderado! acumulados até agora 3,2mm, agora só uns pingos vão caindo

11,4ºC e vento nada não passa dos 0km/h


----------



## AMFC (24 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

Chove moderado a forte


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 22:22)

António josé Sales disse:


> Aqui continua a chuva torrencial, isto é que é chuva como deve ser.


É impressionante o que chove na nossa zona!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 22:23)

luismeteo3 isto é que é chover o acumulado mensal vai disparar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2016 às 22:26)

Crissie disse:


> Chove torrencialmente neste preciso momento  coisa boa , só falta a trovoada !


Mesmo a sério.falta o principal


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2016 às 22:29)

Chuva moderada e vento forte.

Actualização dos acumulados:
São Martinho do Bispo: *22,1mm*
Moinho de Vento, Antanhol: *19,3mm*
Polo II da UC: *16,5mm*


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

E continua a chover forte, já nem vale a pena ir ver o quintal deve estar tudo alagado. Que saudades destes temporais..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressionante o que chove na nossa zona!


Isto está mesmo agreste... tanta chuva e vento!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 22:38)

A chuva continua torrencial como é que é possível o ipma não lançar qualquer aviso de precipitação!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## fsl (24 Nov 2016 às 22:45)

Em Nova-Oeiras chuva fraca/moderada desde as 20:00. Acumulado até agora 9.4mm.


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2016 às 22:45)

Venta com'o caraças... Chove com'o caraças... tá um frio do caraças com este vendaval...
Falta a trovoada...
O vento já sopra forte e com rajadas.


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2016 às 22:47)

António josé Sales disse:


> A chuva continua torrencial como é que é possível o ipma não lançar qualquer aviso de precipitação!!!!!!!!!!!.


É que já nem vale a pena questionar!... 
Lançaram amarelo para o vento, mesmo em cima do acontecimento e já foi muito bom.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 22:49)

11,6ºC actuais não me recordo de uma tempestade com esta temperatura por estes lados nos últimos anos, continua a chover agora moderado mas persistente. Vento forte.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## vortex (24 Nov 2016 às 22:49)

Boas!Continua a chover bem,por vezes forte;até agora sigo com 6,3mm, vento a variar de W/SW entre 10 a 15Kmh com rajada de 28,1Kmh(W).Hr95% e 10.8ºC.


----------



## carlosgodinhof (24 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

Alfragide, chove com intensidade. Vento forte já com algumas rajadas significativas ... vamos aguardar próximas horas.


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2016 às 22:57)

Chuva da boa e temperatura a descer. Sigo com 11,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 23:05)

Chove fraco a moderado já há algumas horas. Nada de outro mundo.
A temperatura é que tem andado aos saltos. Neste momento estão* 11,9°C*.
O ipma fez bem em não meter aviso amarelo para chuva.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 23:10)

Vai caindo certinha de forma moderada agora! Acumulados até agora 5,0mm

11,6ºc o vento esse não sei onde anda que aqui não sai dos 0km/h e não é falha do anemometro é que nem se vê as folhas a abanar


----------



## fsl (24 Nov 2016 às 23:11)

Em Nova-Oeiras continua com chuva entre fraca e moderada com rain rate cerca de 4 a 5mm/hr. Acumulado 11.2mm. Vento tem estado fraco com cerca de 10km/h. Temperatura estavel a cerca de 12º.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 23:20)

António josé Sales disse:


> A chuva continua torrencial como é que é possível o ipma não lançar qualquer aviso de precipitação!!!!!!!!!!!.


Vê os critérios de emissão antes de criticar. Não se justifica qualquer aviso amarelo de precipitação para a tua zona.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 23:20)

A chuva continua alternando moderado/forte, o vento sopra forte e com rajadas fortes, de certeza que eu e os meus vizinhos fomos os felizes contemplados deste evento pois está a ser uma tempestade das antigas. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (24 Nov 2016 às 23:22)

Chove, fraco . Soma 7mm. 
Ventro fraco.


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

criz0r disse:


> A chuva continua alternando moderado/forte, o vento sopra forte e com rajadas fortes, de certeza que eu e os meus vizinhos fomos os felizes contemplados deste evento pois está a ser uma tempestade das antigas.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Opá, mas falta a trovoada!!!


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

É verdade só falta mesmo a orquestra, mas mais uma vez se prova que a convecção não gosta muito destes ares , o vento está medonho é com cada rajada que me empurra a janela para dentro.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

E aqui tão perto nem se sente uma brisa, isto tem com cada coisa que não se entende, ainda se tivesse no centro da depressão!! mas não é o caso..

11,3ºC
5,6mm chuva moderada/fraca
 vento 0km/h e nem passou hoje dos 13km/h


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 23:31)

miguel disse:


> E aqui tão perto nem se sente uma brisa, isto tem com cada coisa que não se entende, ainda se tivesse no centro da depressão!! mas não é o caso..
> 
> 11,3ºC
> 5,6mm chuva moderada/fraca
> vento 0km/h e nem passou hoje dos 13km/h


Realmente é estranho, aqui na zona do Seixal o vento vai soprando moderado


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

Parece que abriram as comportas lá em cima! Chuva torrencial neste momento!
Vento forte e com rajadas!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 23:33)

Rajada muito forte agora mesmo! Chove fraco.


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

A intensidade do vento está a aumentar muito!


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2016 às 23:38)

Chove moderado, por vezes mais forte, desde as 20h aproximadamente e desde aí nunca mais parou!! Apenas a intensidade vai variando... A chuva tem estado a ser acompanhada de vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas já significativas! (diria que em torno dos 50-60 km/h mas sem estação de referência) 
O frio tem sido uma constante, com apenas 11 graus actuais e sensação térmica de 8! 

Edit: Há minutos choveu com bastante intensidade, mas ja parou!


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2016 às 23:38)

A imagem do radar é ilucidativa.


----------



## Crissie (24 Nov 2016 às 23:41)

O vento lá fora está ao rubro


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Crissie disse:


> O vento lá fora está ao rubro


...e está um freskodassseee..... ui ui!


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2016 às 23:46)

criz0r disse:


> de certeza que eu e os meus vizinhos fomos os felizes contemplados deste evento pois está a ser uma tempestade das antigas.



Ah pois está 



windchill disse:


> Opá, mas falta a trovoada!!!



A trovoada pouco importa neste tipo de temporais 




criz0r disse:


> o vento está medonho é com cada rajada que me empurra a janela para dentro.



Isso é que se quer, aqui é o prédio que estremece com o vento, é assim que se querem os temporais  acabei de vir da rua com o chapéu partido mas valeu bem a pena... 

Para os que acham que o vento está forte e mete medo, esperem para ver o que vai acontecer a partir da uma da manhã sensivelmente. Mas será de pouca dura.


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2016 às 23:46)

Vou ouvir o vento e a chuva para a caminha  . Amanhã há mais.


----------



## Candy (24 Nov 2016 às 23:49)

Bem... parece que há um problema com a emissão em directo da venda do Pinheiro. Uma rajada de vento forte... cara de espanto dos concorrentes da casa dos segredos, a olhar para o jardim... expressaram sons de susto/admiração... e puffffff.. foi-se a emissão! 

Peniche a coisa está muito agreste! Diria feia mesmo!!! O Barulho do vento cada vez é maior.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 23:49)

tiagolco tu não tens noção de como chove aqui, o radar é enganador está a chover torrencialmente á mais de uma hora além disso algumas vezes é emitido aviso de precipitação para esta zona e não se justifica e hoje que a meu ver se justifica não é emitido por isso não  é criticar é dar opinião e tenho direito a ela. Boa noite


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

criz0r disse:


> A chuva continua alternando moderado/forte, o vento sopra forte e com rajadas fortes, de certeza que eu e os meus vizinhos fomos os felizes contemplados deste evento pois está a ser uma tempestade das antigas.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Já tinha saudades


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 23:52)

Chuva torrencial novamente! O vento está claramente em intensificação, só não vou dar uma volta há Cova da Piedade porque já estou com uma bela de uma gripe 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2016 às 23:52)

So agora abana as folhas ahaha rajada máxima até agora 21km/h lol

6,0mm e chove fraco
11,3ºC


----------



## Geopower (24 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Bela noite de temporal! Chuva intensa e moderada desde as 20.30h. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes. 10.3ªC.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 00:00)

Terminado este dia, termina aqui com 6,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 23km/h muito fraquinho este evento ainda por aqui,,, a ver se a noite melhora isto ou é mais um fiasco de evento AQUI


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2016 às 00:08)

Chuva forte e persistente! Acho que as zonas mais vulneráveis da cidade já devem estar ao "rubro". Este evento por aqui muito provavelmente vai rivalizar com alguns acumulados a Norte.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2016 às 00:09)

As rajadas fortes continuam. Metem algum respeito. 
Chove fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2016 às 00:10)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes mas chuva fraca por aqui também. 10,3ºC (Técnico)


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2016 às 00:11)

António josé Sales disse:


> tiagolco tu não tens noção de como chove aqui, o radar é enganador está a chover torrencialmente á mais de uma hora além disso algumas vezes é emitido aviso de precipitação para esta zona e não se justifica e hoje que a meu ver se justifica não é emitido por isso não  é criticar é dar opinião e tenho direito a ela. Boa noite


Lê os critérios, e mais não tenho a dizer.


----------



## AMFC (25 Nov 2016 às 00:13)

Estranho aí chover fraco, aqui tem sido no mínimo  moderada com picos mais intensos, e já vai para aí numas 3 horas nesta situação. 



Tiagolco disse:


> As rajadas fortes continuam. Metem algum respeito.
> Chove fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2016 às 00:18)

AMFC disse:


> Estranho aí chover fraco, aqui tem sido no mínimo  moderada com picos mais intensos, e já vai para aí numas 3 horas nesta situação.


Sim, houve um ou outro período mais forte. Atenção, não confundir chuva forte com chuva puxada a vento.


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2016 às 00:18)

Dilúvio! Mas que noite absolutamente impressionante aqui na margem Sul.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2016 às 00:24)

António josé Sales disse:


> tiagolco tu não tens noção de como chove aqui, o radar é enganador está a chover torrencialmente á mais de uma hora além disso algumas vezes é emitido aviso de precipitação para esta zona e não se justifica e hoje que a meu ver se justifica não é emitido por isso não  é criticar é dar opinião e tenho direito a ela. Boa noite


Peniche está igual! Chove com muita intensidade há muito tempo!!! Os dados enviados pela EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro podem não corresponder ao volume de precipitação no centro de Peniche. 
Não temos grande problema no acumular de águas, por estarmos na costa e termos bom escoamento... Mas que chove com muita intensidade há muito tempo, chove!!!


----------



## windchill (25 Nov 2016 às 00:25)

criz0r disse:


> Dilúvio! Mas que noite absolutamente impressionante aqui na margem Sul.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Realmente a chuva e o vento estão certinhos há já algum tempo


----------



## manganao (25 Nov 2016 às 00:26)

Aqui pelas Caldas vento nada de anormal , bastante chuva mesmo, mesmo sem qualquer aviso de precipitação diria com quase certeza absoluta que já choveu o dobro que no passado Domingo com aviso Laranja


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2016 às 00:49)

O dia por aqui terminou com um acumulado de *11 mm*! Desde as 0h mais *4 mm* e sempre a somar...  A chuva passou a fraca nesta altura! 
Vento forte com rajadas e 11,5 graus actuais


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2016 às 00:52)

Lightning disse:


> Para os que acham que o vento está forte e mete medo, esperem para ver o que vai acontecer a partir da uma da manhã sensivelmente. Mas será de pouca dura.



Precisamente, rajadas muito fortes que se registam nesta altura e nem por isso a chuva abrandou. De facto já não via chover tanto e de forma tão persistente há bastante tempo.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2016 às 01:04)

Algumas rajadas bem fortes já audíveis nas janelas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2016 às 01:17)

O dia de ontem acabou com *12,6 mm*, o mês já se compôs mais.

Temperatura a oscilar, agora a subir para os *12ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Nov 2016 às 01:31)

Por aqui chuva puxada a vento esse que tem vindo a aumentar significamente de intensidade. Rajadas de vento bastante fortes por aqui!

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2016 às 01:46)

Segundo os dados do ipma, Alcobaça ultrapassou os 30mm em menos de 6 horas


----------



## TekClub (25 Nov 2016 às 01:57)

andam aqui umas células por Coimbra com ecos amarelos e já deram trovoada por Arganil...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2016 às 01:57)

Bela ventania agora, amanhã temos mares de folhas 

Acumulado já vai em* 4,1 mm *


----------



## JAlves (25 Nov 2016 às 02:07)

Beeemm, por aqui está um vendaval, vai lá vai!!!


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2016 às 02:28)

Por Peniche já acalmou! 
Nota-se muito bem a diminuição do vento desde a meia noite. Até essa hora este agreste por cá. Tanto de vento como de chuva!


----------



## TekClub (25 Nov 2016 às 02:36)

por aqui voltou a chuva forte...


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2016 às 02:47)

chove bem


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2016 às 03:24)

Pronto... a seguir ao intervalo... Está a desabar o céu lá fora! Por segundos parecia um dilúvio. Continua a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 05:00)

Acordei com a chuva.
Ontem acumulou 15 mm
Hoje vai nos 17 mm.
Muito bom.
O aumento do vento foi brutal, a ema do cabo raso chegou a registar 60 kmh

A estacao da praia grande registou uma rajada de 100 km/h!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 05:22)

A estacao do linho vai nos 45 mm(!?) hoje, nao vi o histórico do radar, parece m um valor brutal.
Ontem acumulou 26 mm.
70 mm é muita fruta, a lagoa azul deve estar a encher a um grande ritmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 05:33)

Trovoada grande estrondo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 05:49)

Foram 4 descargas violentas, estremeceram as janelas.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 07:59)

Ate ao momento,aqui o evento rendeu 40 mm. No Linho rendeu 75 mm.
Inacreditável ausencia de avisos de precipitação.
Como é logico o acumulado mensal ja foi batido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2016 às 08:33)

Acumulado além dos 20 mm, provavelmente no top dos dias mais chuvosos.


----------



## srr (25 Nov 2016 às 08:39)

Aqui rendeu 17 mm nas ultimas 24 horas.


----------



## AMFC (25 Nov 2016 às 09:03)

Mas que bela frente, uma valente rega até à metade norte do Alentejo no momento, a parte mais a sul do país terá em breve a sua dose. Uma chuva muito bem vinda. Olhando para as ribeiras aqui da zona nota-se um brutal aumento do caudal.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 09:31)

Registos feitos ha momentos.
Os 51 mm(+ 26 mm de ontem) da estação registados hoje no Linhó estão validados, isto pelo simples facto desta ribeira(ter explodido) vir de la perto(Lagoa azul), e quando corre assim, quer dizer que a Lagoa azul chegou ao maximo e manda agua para fora naquele cascata que tem uns 6/7 metros.
É um post talvez para o IPMA ver...para perceber o que aconteceu na zona, dia para mais tarde recordar por dois motivos, muita chuva e ausencia de aviso.
Esta ribeira é a de Atrozela, fica a 1 km de casa e vem da lagoa azul.




upload pics

Só detritos e agua a escorrer por todo o lado, impressionante, nem imagino o flanco este da serra.



online photo sharing

@Snifa acabou por chover muito mesmo.


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2016 às 09:51)

Bom dia, mas que noite/madrugada incríveis tanto a nível de precipitação como de vento! Foram dois extremos que se fizeram sentir e bem na Margem Sul do Tejo. Resultado final de uma noite Tempestuosa: Quintal completamente alagado, alguma água que me entrou na cozinha fruto da chuva puxada a vento e inúmeros ramos de árvores partidos pela cidade fora. Foi sem dúvida uma Tempestade das antigas, as rajadas de vento a partir da 1h foram impressionantes de tal forma que algumas pequenas plantações que tenho foram arrasadas. Enfim em suma agora sim já estou satisfeito com este Outono, venha de lá mais animação assim!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, de momento não chove. Muita água caiu entre o final da tarde de ontem e a madrugada de hoje, porém, sem trovoada significativa.

Ontem: *5,7ºC* a *13,2ºC*.
Hoje, mínima de *10,5ºC* e actuais 13,2ºC, com vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 10:02)

Em termos de trovoada bem tentei registar alguma coisa só saiu isto lol
Foram 4 descargas potentes
A trovoada ocorreu por volta das 5:30, a célula entrou no Guincho/Cabo da Roca e passou pela serra de uma ponta a outra.





Nesta 2ª foto consegue -se ver o tamanho das gotas, chuvada épica!



screen shot windows 7


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

Sim senhor belo evento este bateu de longe todos os outros eventos deste Ano!

Acumulados desde as 00h até as 08h *30,6mm*, mais *6,2mm* ontem entre as 21h e 00h... total de *36,8mm* até agora este evento, quase tanto como tinha este mês até a data de hoje  Agora pena ser de madrugada que não dei por nada nem a maioria das pessoas...

 Vento soprou forte já ao final da madrugada, a rajada máxima foi de* 60km/h* (07:12) 

Agora tudo calminho vento fraco o sol a aparecer entre as nuvens e temperatura nos 14,2ºC


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2016 às 11:04)

Aguaceiro moderado há coisa de 10 minutos,


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 11:11)

So em velocidade de vento a estação do Cabo Raso mais um pouco igualava o valor de rajada máxima previsto pelo IPMA, só rir.



images hosting


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2016 às 11:21)

Bom dia

A noite de chuva e vento ajudou à queda das últimas folhas. 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:
São Martinho do Bispo: *24,1mm*
Moinho de Vento: *21,6mm*
Celas: *20,1mm*
Pólo II da UC: *15,75mm *


----------



## vortex (25 Nov 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia.Desde as 0 horas um acumulado impressionante:45,6mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2016 às 12:08)

Boas!
Acordei pelo menos duas vezes a meio da madrugada não sei porquê, e dessas vezes estava a chover torrencialmente. Talvez tenha sido a trovoada que me tenha despertado. 
Por agora estão *14,9°C* e o céu apresenta muita nebulosidade (cumulus, fractocumulus)


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Bom dia ontem choveu imenso por aqui segundo o ipma choveram 30mm em menos de 6 horas, hoje continuam os aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## Crissie (25 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Bom dia, ontem de madrugada , fiquei com a sensação que estava a trovejar. 
Mas não liguei ..  hehehe , foi um evento engraçado deu para sentir o vento a empurrar as janelas , e a chuva bastante intensa.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 13:17)

O dia segue seco depois da madrugada tempestuosa 

Temperatura até amena, estão 15,9ºC com vento fraco 

Acumulados desde as 00h 30,8mm e o mês leva assim 75,4mm e assim se aproxima um pouco mais da média


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Nov 2016 às 14:17)

Por aqui os aguaceiros continuam por vezes fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2016 às 14:23)

Boa tarde a todos. Desde que amanheceu os aguaceiros por vezes fortes têm-se sucedido. Vento quase nulo e tempo fresco.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

*20,6mm* na EMA da Figueira da Foz entre as 13h e as 14h.

Total do dia: *47,4mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

Boa tarde.

Cenário a W-N-E de Loures:


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 17:20)

Dia seco até me irrita ouvir as pessoas falarem que afinal hoje não choveu... foi só dos dias com mais chuva do ano...

Total acumulado hoje 30,8mm
Máxima 16,1ºC
Mínima 11,3ºC pode ser batida antes das 00h
Rajada máxima 60km/h

Agora estão 14,2ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

Por aqui a noite passada e madrugada, foi de de vento moderado,e de chuva moderada, que persistiu mais de 6 horas a chover sem interrupções, até faziam lembrar umas noite das antigas.
Já o dia foi só de alguns aguaceiros  fracos, mas no local onde trabalho, em Alcanena a tarde foi de chuva moderada, que até fazia fumo, já aqui na minha localidade, a 10 km de distancia, não caiu um pingo, a não ser de manhã, a influencia da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros faz toda a diferença.

Sigo com um belo acumulado de 32mm.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 21:47)

Muito frio a esta hora, estão 9,7ºC e a mínima a ser batida consecutivamente até as 00h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 21:47)

Boas,

Maxima:14,4 graus
Minima:10,8 graus
Acumulado: 23 mm
Rajada máxima de vento: 74 km/h
Velocidade máxima de vento: 47 km/h
Acumulado mensal: 115 mm (maravilha!)
Com este evento a rede hidrográfica está ao rubro, certamente que algumas minas de agua da serra rebentaram.

O acumulado mensal no linho segue com uns brutais ,154 mm. Como é normal no padrao da precipitação na serra, flanco este está  muito mais carregado de água.
Quem diria...as voltas que este mês deu


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Maxima:14,4 graus
> Minima:10,8 graus
> ...



Do lado de Caneças o acumulado mensal ainda não chegou a 100mm, e portanto está ainda longe da média mensal (150mm).

O meteocanecas voltou a estar on-line e segue com 91,4mm.
A estação do INAG em Caneças esteve entupida, e perdeu alguma precipitação. Ontem seguia com 65,8mm. Com a precipitação desta noite, deve andar na casa dos 80mm.

Tudo bem regado, mas nada saturado.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

AnDré disse:


> Do lado de Caneças o acumulado mensal ainda não chegou a 100mm, e portanto está ainda longe da média mensal (150mm).
> 
> O meteocanecas voltou a estar on-line e segue com 91,4mm.
> A estação do INAG em Caneças esteve entupida, e perdeu alguma precipitação. Ontem seguia com 65,8mm. Com a precipitação desta noite, deve andar na casa dos 80mm.
> ...



Pois aqui tem chovido mais,os valores do Linho sao incriveis,.ontem 26mm,hoje 51mm (em 6 horas!) Confesso que desconfiei deste último valor, mas assim qu vi o caudal brutal da ribeira da atrozela as dúvidas passaram a certeza,conforme retrata o.meu post desta manhã .


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2016 às 22:43)

Mais um optimo acumulado neste evento de ontem e hoje. Das 20h as 0h de ontem (dia 24) o acumulado foi de *13,7 mm* e desde as 0h até agora ficou-se pelos *20 mm*, obtidos durante toda a madrugada pois durante o dia pouco ou nada choveu... No total temos *33,7 mm *o que muito bom e dentro as quantidades previstas! 
Tudo calmo por agora e *13,0ºC* actuais com vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2016 às 23:52)

*9ºC* e a ficar nevoeiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 01:41)

Depois do flop do mês de Novembro do ano passado, já me dou por contente com o acumulado que tenho neste mês (infelizmente abaixo da média do mês mais chuvoso de Lisboa)  Para mim é dos meses mais incógnitos porque tanto pode ficar com semanas e semanas sem uma pinga, mas quando chove, chove à grande!

A propósito de chover bem em Novembro, o IPMA relembrou as cheias de 1967, quase a fazerem 50 anos! 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/cheias-1967.html

Pressão quase nos *1000 hPa*, vamos ver se desce para 99x amanhã!

(Ps: a estação de Barcarena já vai em 174.8 mm, não sei se ei de rir ou chorar )


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Aqui em Vialonga ouvi um trovão distante por volta das 8:50, alguém confirma ?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Nov 2016 às 09:06)

squidward disse:


> Aqui em Vialonga ouvi um trovão distante por volta das 8:50, alguém confirma ?


Bom dia a todos.Eram 8h50 deu trovoada em Almada


----------



## anti-trovoadas (26 Nov 2016 às 09:23)

Sim na Moita também.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 10:49)

O céu a sul vai-se compondo...


----------



## vortex (26 Nov 2016 às 11:04)

Bom dia.Forte aguaceiro agora.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 11:16)

acordei com aguaceiro forte na Fajarda  
assim dá gosto acordar


----------



## JAlves (26 Nov 2016 às 11:16)

Trovão abafado, audível aqui na Ramada, mesmo dentro de casa!

O radar promete!! 

Já quase não se vê Lisboa!

EDIT: Já chove forte!!!


----------



## flybull (26 Nov 2016 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Hoje por volta da 10:20  zona de Coruche









neste momento 11.21 a chuver


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 11:21)

Bem o céu está roto, sigo já com 13,6 mm, a caminho dos 130 mm mensais.
Os solos já estão saturados.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 11:23)

trovão!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2016 às 11:24)

Boas!

Neste momento a Sul, céu bastante interessante. Esta panorâmica é de há uns minutos, entretanto a célula aproximou-se e decidi meter a gravar, não vá isto originar um time-lapse engraçado 






*EDIT 11:26:* consigo observar alguma rotação


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 11:25)

outro trovão!


----------



## WMeteo (26 Nov 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, céu bastante cinzento e por momentos, choveu de forma fraca.

Actualização: chove agora de forma fraca.


----------



## flybull (26 Nov 2016 às 11:29)

Trovão agora


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

vizinho que estouro que fez agora


----------



## flybull (26 Nov 2016 às 11:32)

david 6 disse:


> vizinho que estouro que fez agora


sim sim que estouro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2016 às 11:41)

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão agora, bastante longe e já com o som enfraquecido. Não consigo confirmar.


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

já segue o seu caminho (desculpem qualidade imagem, foi de telemovel, que até normalmente não fica assim tão mau)


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 12:22)

Trovoada a pouco em Setúbal e queda de granizo, por momentos vi uma pequena rotação nesta célula...

acumulados 3,6mm até agora e 40,6mm este evento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2016 às 12:23)

_Mini-time-lapse_ da célula que relatei nos posts anteriores:


----------



## thunderboy (26 Nov 2016 às 12:36)

Ouvem-se trovões ao longe por aqui, para sul.


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 12:38)

Aqui pela Amora/Seixal foi uma manhã de aguaceiros moderados mas sem trovoada


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

para norte está interessante a vista:







do lado sul vai ficando escuro e encoberto vem lá mais chuva, mas parece me mais fraca desta vez


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 12:50)

começa a chover  ainda fraco


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Nov 2016 às 13:04)

Bom dia Malta,

Hoje por Coruche o céu esteve muito interessante, com direito a arcus e tudo...

















Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (26 Nov 2016 às 13:15)

Vem aí um festival de aguaceiros fortes quiçá trovoada para toda a AML. Radar bastante interessante!


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 13:23)

continua a chover em geral fraco 

agora vou para os lados do Montijo, ao forum


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2016 às 13:26)

Bom dia espectacular panorama mesmo à frente da minha casa,





















Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2016 às 13:32)

céu bem ameaçador por Benfica

para sul






para norte


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

Céu bonito...


----------



## vortex (26 Nov 2016 às 13:49)

Trovoada na zona de Sesimbra!


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

Arco-íris para nordeste






Céu bem carregado para sudeste 






Está sol com alguns chuviscos e 14.4°
Mínima foi de 11.6°

Não acordei com a trovoada :-$ mas em minha defesa, durmo de tampões :-D


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

Belo arco iris duplo entretanto.


----------



## WMeteo (26 Nov 2016 às 14:12)

Por aqui, começou agora a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 14:14)

Por aqui vai-se tentando a sorte....


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Nov 2016 às 14:16)

windchill disse:


> Por aqui vai-se tentando a sorte....


Espero que venha trovoada esta tarde


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 14:18)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Espero que venha trovoada esta tarde


Eu preferia à noite


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

Agora para o Centro e Sul é só aguaceiros eheh 

Acumulado já vai em *3,8 mm* e pressão chegou aos *999,9 hPa*!


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 15:18)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Bom dia Malta,
> 
> Hoje por Coruche o céu esteve muito interessante, com direito a arcus e tudo...
> 
> ...


Fantásticas fotos de Coruche! Parabéns Nuno!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

Boas,

Neste momento não chove.
Dia segue frio com 12,0ºC e vento fraco.
*16,7 mm* de acumulado.
*131 mm* de acumulado mensal já cá cantam.
Este evento já rendeu *55 mm.*
Este mês torna-se um pouco incomum(tendo em conta esta localização), dado ter tido 3 dias com acumulado superior a 20 mm, sendo que um deles quase foi aos 40 mm.
A sina do nosso clima é mesmo esta, cada vez mais extremos, rapidamente se passa do 8 para o 80.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 15:51)

Segundo o radar vem aí mais chuva. 
Celula S/SO a ganhar força.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

Ui o radar está ca um aspecto, mais mm á vista e quiça umas descargas.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 16:27)

Muita chuva por aqui só em 2 aguaceiros, acumulados desde as 00h 10,6mm o rain rate máximo foi pelas 11:56 com 116,4mm/h

Temperatura máxima de 15,4ºC
Mínima 9,4ºC

Agora estão 12,3ºC, 87%Hr 1000,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## WMeteo (26 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

O céu começa a ficar cinzento para Sul/Sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

O céu está bem interessante aqui por cima, já posto fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:34)

Ponto vermelho no radar..a sul daqui, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:51)

Ha pouco.



free photo hosting


photo uploading

Agora a oeste, céu medonho.



free picture upload


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 16:52)

A coisa tá preta!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Aguaceiro forte agora... praticamente ainda não tinha chovido aqui desde a manhã...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:58)

windchill disse:


> A coisa tá preta!!



Celula a oeste da tua localizacao, certo?
Deve entrar aqui perto dentro de minutos.


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2016 às 17:02)

Panorama para oeste 













Com zoom, cor mais semelhante ao real 






Panorama para Este 






Os aviões já não se aventuram a dar a volta por cima da Costa.


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 17:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Celula a oeste da tua localizacao, certo?
> Deve entrar aqui perto dentro de minutos.


Exactamente, todo o quadrante W está escuro!


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2016 às 17:06)

Brutal esta nuvem por cima de Lisboa.  







Para sudeste começa a crescer


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 17:07)

Chove fraco, não tarda aumentará de intensidade.
Foto tirada também há pouco, era uma nuvem meio isolada mas até tinha um aspecto interessante.



free screen capture software


----------



## Prates (26 Nov 2016 às 17:08)

Boa tarde, depois de muito tempo sem postar nada deixo aqui um pequeno time lapse feito esta tarde. De momento sigo com 12 graus e com ausência de vento e chuva. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (26 Nov 2016 às 17:17)

Neste momento, o céu encontra-se cada vez mais cinzento a Sul/Sudoeste, na direcção correspondente ao concelho de Mafra.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 17:23)

Chove bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 17:23)

Céu brutal a SW, este "gancho" vai deixar muitos mms em Lisboa! As cores de Outono notam-se bastante. 






Luzes acessas = Check


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 17:27)

Céu muito escuro para Oeste neste momento. Hoje fiz uma caminhada de Colares, Sintra a Azenhas do Mar, e depois de Azenhas a Jana. Deu para ver células brutais, com enormes bigornas, a descarregar bem no mar. Já público fotos.
*12,9°C*


----------



## Geopower (26 Nov 2016 às 17:43)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Tarde marcada por aguaceiros fracos. Neste momento céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Vista para SW (direcção de Lisboa)


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 17:47)

Já chove moderado


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

O radar vai dando esperança...


----------



## WMeteo (26 Nov 2016 às 18:15)

Começa agora a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 18:35)

Acumulado vai em 12,4mm e vem ai ainda bons aguaceiros nas próximas horas, alguns podem ter trovada e granizo... no avento leva agora 49,4mm e o mês 87,8mm 

11,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2016 às 18:38)

Por aqui o dia acordou com algum  nevoeiro, mas depressa se dissipou, mas pouco depois veio uma nuvem escura, que trouxe trovoada e chuva moderada, que durou uns 20 minutos, mas depois disso já não choveu mais.

acumulado de 5 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 18:41)

Chove bem já há algum tempo.
*22,5 mm* sempre a somar, o solo já não tem capacidade para tanta água...


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 18:54)

quando fui ao Montijo, quando ia a chegar à zona de Alcochete apanhei um aguaceiro forte pelas 15h talvez


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2016 às 18:59)

Estou na serra da Arrábida. Vejo relâmpagos para Sul e está um vento gelado no topo! Alguns bancos de nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Nov 2016 às 19:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> Estou na serra da Arrábida. Vejo relâmpagos para Sul e está um vento gelado no topo! Alguns bancos de nevoeiro.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Achas que temos sorte em Almada?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 19:08)

Ha celulas a crescerem a SO de Sesimbra, talvez sejas essas @AndréFrade ?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

Sim, SO era a direção certa. Fantástico ambiente na serra, a fazer lembrar os filmes de terror com algum nevoeiro e muito frio. Algumas derrocadas também, e muita água!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 19:20)

Relampago! Não percebi de onde veio.
Será da celula de Oeiras??


----------



## Aspvl (26 Nov 2016 às 19:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Relampago! Não percebi de onde veio.
> Será da celula de Oeiras??



Estou na marginal a caminho de Cascais e o relâmpago pareceu vir dessa direcção, mas posso estar enganado!

Edit: O som veio de trás, de Oeiras, será mais provável que tenha sido dessa célula! De facto, esta a intensificar-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 19:25)

Aspvl disse:


> Estou na marginal a caminho de Cascais e o relâmpago pareceu vir dessa direcção, mas posso estar enganado!



Obrigado, exacto deve ser até pelo facto da ultima actualização do radar, a dita célula ter tonalidade alaranjada.
Vai rumo a Caxias/Carnaxide.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 19:37)

Relâmpagos visíveis de Carnaxide, para sul e sudeste. 
Vou preparar a câmara.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

Grande relâmpago em Setúbal!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

Cortina brutal de chuva a sul, é tão densa que mal se vêm os relâmpagos, mas ouve-se bem os roncos.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Que chuvada!!


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2016 às 19:44)

Aqui na Póvoa ainda nada de actividade electrica visível. Aguaceiros fracos. É pena não estar em Carcavelos, parece bem animado por lá.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2016 às 19:45)

Relâmpagos a Sul de Setúbal! 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 19:50)

Chuva moderada/forte 

É interessante que a ribeira de Belas volta ao seu estado primitivo sempre que chove, o problema é que o leito é alcatrão  Existe um aquífero por baixo do jardim, larga bastante água na zona mais baixa, tanta água que nem os esgotos aguentam. É o que dá encanarem ribeiras


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 19:54)

Eu bem digo que o céu tá roto, qualquer nuvem despeja chuva 
*25 mm*
Chuva a ficar intensa, célula a passar por aqui. 
Ontem as ribeiras já estavam com caudais algo agressivos, faço ideia hoje com mais estes mm.
Pelas minhas contas, os pontos altos/intermedios da serra de sintra no flanco este, já terão chegado aos 200mm! Faço ideia o parque da pena...


----------



## dASk (26 Nov 2016 às 19:57)

Por aqui ainda nada mas muita animação a caminho vinda de S/SW. Estou também curioso para saber se o relvado do restelo aguenta esta chuva toda para o jogo que começas as 20.30h


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 20:01)

Trovoada Tuga deu 3 e morreu logo...

Chuva essa parece certa durante as próximas horas


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 20:06)

Já chove há 4 horas, sempre a um bom ritmo.
*26 mm*. 
Várias estações acima dos 20 mm.
Novembro a mostrar o que vale.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 20:09)

Fotos de hoje:


































Desculpem o ruído em algumas fotos. Já preciso de uma GoPro nova.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 20:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos, uma pergunta, a ribeira que desagua nas azenhas do mar levava muita água?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fotos, uma pergunta, a ribeira que desagua nas azenhas do mar levava muita água?


Tinha água mas não era assim tanta.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 20:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tinha água mas não era assim tanta.



Curioso, então confirma-se que deste lado da serra tem chovido mais.
(As estações também têm mostrado isso)


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 20:18)

Acho que o pior do "gancho" já caiu aqui.

Acumulado disparou para os *20,5 mm*, ainda mais que ontem, 3º dia de Novembro acima de 20 mm, na mesma semana! Este mês é mesmo 8 ou 80, adoro.

*10,9 mm* entre as 19h e as 20h, aviso amarelo a corresponder.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 20:31)

Esta noite estou a morrer na praia, a chuva enrola para fora devido a rotação da depressão que tem o centro aqui ao lado, mesmo aqui a beira de chegar a Setúbal  tava a ser um evento perfeito de mais para ser verdade


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2016 às 20:41)

Boa noite, tem sido um dia muito instável marcado por aguaceiros moderados/fortes e algum frio. A noite inicia-se com chuva moderada e vento fraco. Actividade electrica precisa-se! ☺

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 20:41)

Curiosamente nenhuma das descargas eléctricas aqui da zona foram detectadas no blitzortung...


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 20:43)

windchill disse:


> Curiosamente nenhuma das descargas eléctricas aqui da zona foram detectadas no blitzortung...


 E já não é só de agora já tenho reparado nisso...esses sites valem o que valem neste caso na minha opinião não valem nada, devido a poucos detectores em Portugal talvez...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 20:43)

windchill disse:


> Curiosamente nenhuma das descargas eléctricas aqui da zona foram detectadas no blitzortung...


Ainda ficas surpreendido?


----------



## windchill (26 Nov 2016 às 20:46)

Este ano já foram muitas as situações de omissão das descargas!! Infelizmente.... até porque gosto que a app do blitzortung me acorde de madrugada a anunciar a aproximação das ditas cujas!


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 20:47)

no jogo do belenenses vs porto, dá para ver que chove

quanto a mim já não espero nada porque com a rotação dos aguaceiros porque graças ao centro da depressão os aguaceiros enrolam na zona de Lisboa/Setúbal portanto já não deve chegar cá nada


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 20:55)

O acumulado estabilizou nos *28 mm.
10,3ºC
*
No* Linhó* o acumulado mensal já é algo imponente, *180mm*!


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2016 às 21:07)

Relâmpago a SW!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 21:21)

Relampagos a oeste, aquele ponto vermelho no radar, tem actividade electrica.


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2016 às 21:31)

Continua a chover bem e certinho, que bela noite só falta mesmo a orquestra.


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2016 às 21:45)

Continua a chuva já há bastante tempo. Neste momento 12.8°. Está fresquinho. Aguarda-se a "sessão fotográfica " eh eh eh


----------



## fsl (26 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

Em Nova-Oeiras a chuva tinha parado  por momentos, mas voltou embora com fraca intensidade. Acumulado hoje 31.8mm. Acumulado no mês 150.2mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:03)

fsl disse:


> Em Nova-Oeiras a chuva tinha parado  por momentos, mas voltou embora com fraca intensidade. Acumulado hoje 31.8mm. Acumulado no mês 150.2mm.



Excelentes valores, temos tido uma bela rega nesta 2ªquinzena, um mês com duas caras.


----------



## fsl (26 Nov 2016 às 22:21)

A intensidade da chuva aumentou e o acumulado já vai em 33.2mm.


----------



## meko60 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:47)

Boa noite.
Continua a chuva a cair e bem aqui por Almada. A temperatura vai nos 11ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:58)

Por aqui o acumulado chegou agora aos *30 mm.*
Chove fraco
*11,0ºC
*
Acumulado mensal:* 140 mm*


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2016 às 23:06)

Boas, a chuva moderada continua por aqui e com uma quase total ausência de vento. 11,3ºC actuais.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Nov 2016 às 23:18)

Só falta a trovoada


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 23:25)

Chove,chove e chove.
*32,5 mm

*


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2016 às 23:30)

Boring... é triste ver tudo a passar ao lado e aqui tão perto, enfim tirando este fiasco de final de dia, foi um excelente evento que salvou este mês de ser extremamente seco, mas que ainda assim fica abaixo da média... fica assim com 87,8mm este mês, e este evento  de 3 dias rendeu 49,4mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 23:33)

miguel disse:


> Boring... é triste ver tudo a passar ao lado e aqui tão perto, enfim tirando este fiasco de final de dia, foi um excelente evento que salvou este mês de ser extremamente seco, mas que ainda assim fica abaixo da média... fica assim com 87,8mm este mês, e este evento  de 3 dias rendeu 49,4mm



Até mandava chuva para aí lol
Por mim já parava.


----------



## vortex (26 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Boas!Acumulado de hoje 13,8mm.Temp actual 10.8ºC Vento de SE à volta dos 10Kmh e Hr nos 97%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2016 às 01:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove,chove e chove.
> *32,5 mm
> 
> *



_Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo. 
_
*27,2 mm* acumulados, está em 3º lugar no dia mais chuvoso do ano! 3º dia consecutivo acima dos 20 mm numa semana. Estou adorar este final de mês


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2016 às 01:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até mandava chuva para aí lol
> Por mim já parava.


A albufeira da barragem da Mula já começou a encher? Na Primavera acabou por não encheu por completo, pois não?

As ribeiras da região de Lisboa estão fortemente urbanizadas. Enchem rapidamente por causa do escoamento das estradas, e rapidamente voltam aos caudais reduzidos, com o cessar da chuva.

Para manterem caudais razoáveis e constantes, e depois de um verão tão seco e quente, acho que ainda tem que chover bastante. Pelo menos aqui.

Em Caneças, segundo o meteocaneças, o mês vai com 105,8mm. Não é mau, mas ainda está longe da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 09:05)

AnDré disse:


> A albufeira da barragem da Mula já começou a encher? Na Primavera acabou por não encheu por completo, pois não?
> 
> As ribeiras da região de Lisboa estão fortemente urbanizadas. Enchem rapidamente por causa do escoamento das estradas, e rapidamente voltam aos caudais reduzidos, com o cessar da chuva.
> 
> ...



A ultima vez que passei na barragem foi quinta-feira e já notei um aumento comparativamente com a penúltima vez.

Agora, com estes 70 mm registados aqui em 3 dias, certamente que aumentou bem, o próprio caminho de terra batida a NE já deve estar coberto de água.

Confesso que muitas vezes já nem presto assim tanto atenção à barragem pois tornou-se um pouco banal a minha passagem por lá nas voltas de bike.

Sim, no ano passado acabou por não encher por completo. Felizmente aqui tenho muita área verde graças ao PNSC, e com os anos vou descobrindo melhor a rede hidrográfica aqui da zona. 

Por exemplo a Malveira da Serra e Janes já são zonas com bastante água havendo inclusive várias minas de água que alimentam algumas linhas de água. Na zona da lagoa azul caíram 101 mm(estação do Linhó) em 3 dias, são valores brutais.

Já há uns 3 anos que não via a ribeira de Atrozela com tanto água por esta altura do ano, e essa ribeira tem uma dependência incrível do excedente de água da lagoa azul, como ocorre neste momento.
Certamente quem for passear até à zona da Lagoa vai se perceber da muita água caída por lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2016 às 11:59)

Por aqui apenas cai uns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite e madrugada.
Agora o dia segue com com sol e com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2016 às 14:09)

15.9ºC, acumulado hoje 0.8mm

céu com abertas, mas nublado para o interior, há aguaceiros no alto alentejo


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2016 às 14:19)

Mínima de 9,3ºC

As nuvens ao inicio a madrugada ainda bem exprimidas conseguiram render 1,2mm 

Agora sol e tempo ameno, estão 16,6ºC com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2016 às 15:19)

aguaceiro a passado do lado oeste, perto, a passar entre aqui e Salvaterra de Magos:


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2016 às 15:37)

está com bom aspecto, pena não vir cá


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2016 às 15:51)

Chuva forte aqui esta não esperava 

Máxima de 17,1ºC

Agora 15,1ºC vento nulo

Acumulados até agora 1,8mm


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2016 às 17:16)

um aguaceiro fraco para os lados de Coruche + pôr do sol = topo laranja com uma base com arco iris


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2016 às 18:58)

Dia de céu nublado, bom para contemplar o céu. 

Do alto de Alfragide via-se a serra de Sintra coberta por densas nuvens, dos melhores sítios para ver a serra. 

Mínima: *8,3ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Felizmente as temperaturas não devem alterar grande coisa nos próximos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

Boas,

Hoje de volta à zona oeste, mais concretamente aldeias de Pedra Amassada e Monte Bom (Mafra).
Dia ameno até, ve-se perfeitamente que por lá não choveu tanto como cá, a caminho de Mafra a ribeira do Cheleiros nem tinha assim um grande caudal.
Algumas fotos na zona saloia.











i


----------



## WMeteo (27 Nov 2016 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje de volta à zona oeste, mais concretamente aldeias de Pedra Amassada e Monte Bom (Mafra).
> Dia ameno até, ve-se perfeitamente que por lá não choveu tanto como cá, a caminho de Mafra a ribeira do Cheleiros nem tinha assim um grande caudal.
> Algumas fotos na zona saloia.



Boa noite,

Os moinhos eólicos que aparecem nesta fotografia são os de Ribamar (Mafra)?


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2016 às 21:43)

Boa noite, o dia hoje já foi muito mais soalheiro embora com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas não choveu. De momento tudo tranquilo por aqui, céu pouco nublado vento fraco e temperatura em queda 12,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 21:56)

meteoW disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Os moinhos eólicos que aparecem nesta fotografia são os de Ribamar (Mafra)?



Boas,

Sim são esses , a foto foi tirada a partir do Casal da Mangancha.
___________________

T.actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## WMeteo (27 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sim são esses , a foto foi tirada a partir do Casal da Mangancha.
> ___________________
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

De facto, assim que vi a fotografia rapidamente percebi que em princípio se tratavam dos moinhos eólicos de Ribamar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 22:11)

meteoW disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
> 
> De facto, assim que vi a fotografia rapidamente percebi que em princípio se tratavam dos moinhos eólicos de Ribamar.



Exacto, para quem conhece a zona até são faceis de reconhecer, pois são apenas 3 aerogeradores e não estão em cima de qualquer cume, a Este já existem mais aerogeradores, naqueles cumes na zona do Sobral da Abelheira/Freiria.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

Boas,

T.minima: *11,1ºC*
T.actual: *14,7ºC*

Parece que o mês vai terminar em grande, quarta-feira vão cair mais uns bons mm, pelo menos o ECMWF aponta para isso,vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2016 às 12:20)

Bom dia, 11,5ºC de mínima e noite tranquila. 
De momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por uma mistura de cumulos congestus/cumulonimbos calvus e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 13:09)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo mais uma vez ameno 16,4ºc mas já foi aos 17,3ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui agora ficou escuro... parece que vai chover!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Hoje por aqui o dia acordou nevoeiro, embora de pouca densidade, o resto do dia foi marcado pelo sol, e céu praticamente limpo, até que ao fim do dia apareceram as nuvens escuras.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2016 às 21:48)

Boas,
T.actual: *10,7ºC
*
Foto tirada esta manhã de casa zoom no máximo (e um corte) sobre a Peninha, mais um pouco conseguia ver quem andava por lá.* *
Certamente dos pontos mais ventosos de Portugal, é um sitio incrivel.* *
Uma estação ali deixaria muita e boa gente chocada com os valores de vento registados.
*


hosting image*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2016 às 23:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> T.actual: *10,7ºC
> *
> Foto tirada esta manhã de casa zoom no máximo (e um corte) sobre a Peninha, mais um pouco conseguia ver quem andava por lá.* *
> ...



Bora angariar dinheiro para pôr ali uma estação! *dois meses depois* Pessoal a estação voou


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Boa noite, o frio vai-se instalando por aqui aos poucos com 11,1ºC actuais sendo que a temperatura já esteve nos 10,9ºC. Alguma névoa junto ao Parque da Paz e a estender-se já pela cidade. Céu pouco nublado e humidade relativa muito alta.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2016 às 08:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bora angariar dinheiro para pôr ali uma estação! *dois meses depois* Pessoal a estação voou



Contribuía sem qualquer problema, mas que a estação ia passar mal, isso não tenho dúvidas. 
Há fotos(uma delas publicada aqui pelo @windchill) e vídeos(com os drones) que vê-se perfeitamente partes do telhado sem algumas telhas, por lá é demasiado agressivo.
No verão deve ser  um dos únicos sítios em que se pode apanhar tanto frio, e condições meteorológicas extremas,exemplo:
Tarde de Julho, 15ºC, nevoeiro, morrinha e vento a  soprar 70 km/h(imagine-se as rajadas). Algo habitual.
_______________

T. minima: 9,0ºC

Aqui em Cascais a temperatura segue nos 11ºC, mas parece estar bem menos talvez devido elevada humidade.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2016 às 11:19)

Bom dia, mínima de 10,2ºC mas com a humidade provavelmente a tocar os 100%, já sinto e bem o frio dentro de casa as minhas janelas pingam literalmente gotas de humidade e isso torna o ambiente bastante desconfortável.
Cenário actual por Entrecampos de céu muito nublado quase exclusivamente por Cirrostratus e mais um dia com total ausência de vento.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Bora angariar dinheiro para pôr ali uma estação! *dois meses depois* Pessoal a estação voou



É uma excelente ideia, podem contar comigo no caso de surgir oportunidade  Fiquei realmente curioso em saber os valores de velocidade média e rajada máxima nesse local.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, mínima de 10,2ºC mas com a humidade provavelmente a tocar os 100%, já sinto e bem o frio dentro de casa as minhas janelas pingam literalmente gotas de humidade e isso torna o ambiente bastante desconfortável.
> Cenário actual por Entrecampos de céu muito nublado quase exclusivamente por Cirrostratus e mais um dia com total ausência de vento.
> 
> 
> ...



Basta pensar que onde eu moro, tenho por vezes nortada violenta que corresponde a vento a 50/60 km/h com rajadas perto de 100 km/h...imagina à cota 500 mts ( arredondado 486mts).Elucidativo.
Quando estiverem aqueles dias de nortada agressiva, dá um salto até ao topo da Peninha, experiência que qualquer meteolouco devia passar...


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

Sim consigo imaginar o potencial desse local no que ao vento diz respeito, digamos que está totalmente exposto a todos os quadrantes. Não conheço bem o local mas fazendo uma análise assim por alto os ventos de SW/W/NW e N devem reinar. Faço ideia em dias de tempestade a levar com rajadas de SW ou W até deve meter medo.







Neste tópico criado pelo companheiro StormRic dá para se ter uma ideia do que estamos a falar, tem ali um Oceano inteiro pela frente e a uma altitude propícia a situações de vento forte.
Agora já tenho dois locais para investigar, este e a Estação da Praia da Rainha 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/a-fabrica-do-vento.8146/


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2016 às 17:30)

O vento na Peninha não é assim tão fácil de compreender, ou melhor, têm a sua própria dinâmica e não se pode comparar com ventos nos topos de outras serras, o quadrante mais agressivo é o N/NO sempre associado à forte nortada que ocorre entre Maio e Agosto. O StormRic apelidou e bem, como fábrica do vento, é que é isso mesmo, basta ver que a vertente norte não tem nem metade do vento que há na vertente sul, não há comparação possível.

____________



Boas tardes,

Extremos de ontem: 9,8ºC / 16,6ºC
Extremos de hoje: 9,0ºC / 15,0ºC

T.actual: *13,3ºC*
O acumulado mensal está nos *142 mm*, venha o evento de amanhã, pelos vistos esta zona caiu mesmo na rifa.* *


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2016 às 18:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Contribuía sem qualquer problema, mas que a estação ia passar mal, isso não tenho dúvidas.
> Há fotos(uma delas publicada aqui pelo @windchill) e vídeos(com os drones) que vê-se perfeitamente partes do telhado sem algumas telhas, por lá é demasiado agressivo.
> No verão deve ser  um dos únicos sítios em que se pode apanhar tanto frio, e condições meteorológicas extremas,exemplo:
> Tarde de Julho, 15ºC, nevoeiro, morrinha e vento a  soprar 70 km/h(imagine-se as rajadas). Algo habitual.
> ...



Eu também contribuía na boa  O problema é como é que organizávamos isto, é preciso alguém responsável por juntar o dinheiro, pela estação e por comprá-la e tínhamos de ver uma estação adequada ao local e aos nossos "bolsos". É bastante responsabilidade. Já várias vezes disse aqui que era boa ideia fazer, de vez em quando, crowdfunding para instalar estações em pontos fortes. Talvez pudéssemos criar um tópico para debater melhor sobre isso, o que acham? 

____

Dias de Outono continuam:

Mínima: *9ºC*
Máxima: *15,8ºC*


----------



## windchill (29 Nov 2016 às 20:56)

A animação já não anda assim muito longe..... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/vsdi07k95/]
	
image uploading site[/URL]


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2016 às 21:10)

Essa animação vai custar a chegar e nem todos vão a ver chegar Lisboa está na linha da frente para a ver chegar o resto será rés vês campo de Ourique...

Bem máxima quentinha hoje 17,3ºC
Mínima de 7,1ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºC a noite será amena graças as nuvens 

Curioso em saber se amanha a chuva chega aqui a Setúbal ou fica na fronteira entre bons mm e 0mm


----------



## windchill (29 Nov 2016 às 21:35)

Alguma animação eléctrica também seria divertido.... estas deslocações em cut-off do quadrante Sul dão-me sempre alguma esperança! 

(E que bom seria esta situação num mês de setembro ou mesmo outubro!)


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 08:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu também contribuía na boa  O problema é como é que organizávamos isto, é preciso alguém responsável por juntar o dinheiro, pela estação e por comprá-la e tínhamos de ver uma estação adequada ao local e aos nossos "bolsos". É bastante responsabilidade. Já várias vezes disse aqui que era boa ideia fazer, de vez em quando, crowdfunding para instalar estações em pontos fortes. Talvez pudéssemos criar um tópico para debater melhor sobre isso, o que acham?



Sim, cria um tópico e debatemos melhor isso, acho que havendo interesse/vontade é sempre o primeiro passo para algo...
_______________________

Chove fraco.
O GFS mete bastante precipitação, quantificando, uns 25 mm.


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Radar brutal na parte sudoeste do país


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 09:26)

Chove torrencialmente agora, esta não esperava!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora, esta não esperava!


Really? Ia agora sair de casa. É melhor esperar então. 
Por aqui chove fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 09:41)

Não sei qual a admiração de chover forte, depois das ultimas actualizações dos modelos.. surpresa seria chover pouco na região de Lisboa, Setúbal ta ainda na corda bamba, mas o radar promete para já... 

Mínima de 12,8ºC

Agora céu encoberto, 13,9ºC, 80%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 09:42)

Bom dia, vai chovendo de forma fraca em Entrecampos depois de um episódio de chuva forte antes de chegar ao trabalho. Alguns ecos amarelos a entrar no Barlavento Algarvio vamos ver o que nos reserva este dia aqui para a AML .


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia a todos. Por enquanto aqui nada de chuva, mas muito vento durante a noite e manhã...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

Boa carga de água na zona do Cabo Espichel - Aldeia do Meco
Ha uma netatmo que já vai no *8,2 mm.*


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 10:58)

Site do IPMA em baixo ?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 11:00)

AMFC disse:


> Site do IPMA em baixo ?



Parece que sim, tentei no telemovel e PC e nada. lol


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

IPMA no seu melhor!! Sem radar ficamos as cegas, e os 21ºC que previam para aqui hoje pelo andar da coisa nem com um milagre lá chega, estão 14,3ºC e o vento continua fraco


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2016 às 11:10)

AMFC disse:


> Site do IPMA em baixo ?



Já está de pé novamente.

Em Odivelas, períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
O meteocanecas vai com 3,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2016 às 11:18)

Cascais com dia desagradável de Inverno... chuva, frio e vento, muito vento...
Não percebo porque não há aviso... ou melhor percebo, IPMA... aqui já estamos acostumados aos vendavais sem avisos...


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 11:25)

O radar vem promissor ainda longe chega aqui parece que se esfuma tudo.. vai chovendo fraco, acumulados os primeiros 0,2mm

14,2ºC vento fraco/nulo


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 11:25)

A chuva continua por aqui de forma fraca, o céu parece estar a querer limpar a SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 11:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Cascais com dia desagradável de Inverno... chuva, frio e vento, muito vento...
> Não percebo porque não há aviso... ou melhor percebo, IPMA... aqui já estamos acostumados aos vendavais sem avisos...



Por aqui nem está muito vento, sopra moderado.
Quanto aos vendavais, é practicamente regra ter na zona rajada máxima anual nos meses de verão e sempre superior a 90 km/h, portanto  contra factos não há argumentos. E só quem vive por cá é que sabe o que realmente se passa. 
____________________________

*13,6ºC
1,1 mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2016 às 11:37)

Fui ao pequeno almoço e tive de fechar o chapeu de chuva senão ficava sem ele tal era o vento, faz com que a sensação seja de frio,  a temperatura ronda uns 14ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 11:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fui ao pequeno almoço e tive de fechar o chapeu de chuva senão ficava sem ele tal era o vento, faz com que a sensação seja de frio,  a temperatura ronda uns 14ºC.



É curioso estar assim tanto vento por Cascais, pois o quadrante nem é de Sul.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 12:06)

aqui pelas Praias do Sado vai chovendo fraco


----------



## Tufao André (30 Nov 2016 às 12:40)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada desde as 8h, tendo parado há cerca de 1h atrás. O céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SE.
Acumulado para já vai nos *1,6 mm *
Para a tarde espera-se mais aguaceiros por vezes fortes, a ver vamos... Tudo calmo de momento!
*14,2ºC *actuais e mínima de *12,5ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2016 às 12:51)

Por aqui o que aparece no radar é virga...


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2016 às 12:55)

miguel disse:


> IPMA no seu melhor!! Sem radar ficamos as cegas, e os 21ºC que previam para aqui hoje pelo andar da coisa nem com um milagre lá chega, estão 14,3ºC e o vento continua fraco



Realmente que temperaturas estranhas para hoje LOL


----------



## JAlves (30 Nov 2016 às 13:01)

Parece que vem lá mais para a AML.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 13:38)

chove moderado  nos arredores de setubal


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

Chove diria até por vezes forte! 

2,6mm até agora cai de forma moderada

15,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 13:48)

sim ultimamente de vez em quando já aparece umas vezes mais fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

Tudo calmo por aqui, é ir acompanhado o que está a oeste de Sagres, quem sabe não perde força e passe aqui perto.


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 14:35)

Vamos ver se aquele comboio no radar, a sul-sudoeste, daqui a umas horas nos traz animação da boa.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 14:38)

Ainda chove mas com menos intensidade, acumulados até agora 5,6mm, acabei por não morrer na praia e a chuva ate entrou um pouco mais a Este que o previsto pelos modelos.  

14,6ºC a máxima deve ficar muito longe do esperado para hoje...


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2016 às 14:40)

Chove moderadamente em Peniche.
Vento forte e com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 14:41)

Mantendo o rumo Sul-Norte, sem grandes movimentações tanto para Oeste como Este,seria mais ou menos isto de raspão por aqui.
Certamente que o IPMA tambem está acompanhar aquelas celulas.



how do i print screen


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 15:13)

Há um ligeiro movimento para o sentido leste, devemos ser atingidos se não perder força.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:17)

Ui  vai dar molho lol
Estava a pensar dar um salto ao guincho.


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2016 às 15:18)

Parece estar a ganhar força... 
Vamos ver se entretanto não perder a força, ainda levo com isso em cima aqui em Peniche.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:20)

Nestas ultimas actualizações moveu-se bem para NE.
Na volta entra na margem sul.
Edit: É melhor esperar mais um pouco para perceber melhor onde vai entrar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:22)

Começa a chover fraco agora... mas a aumentar.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

O radar está muito agressivo...aqui os solos ja estao saturados, vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:28)

parece que sempre vai dar molho para esses lados, só falta saber se vai aguentar, eu acho que vou dar uma volta porque tenho vista para a arrabida de um certo sitio e se vai passar por trás talvez consiga ter alguma vista


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2016 às 15:30)

O ipma já colocou o Algarve, Beja e Setúbal sob aviso amarelo.


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2016 às 15:40)

Candy disse:


> O ipma já colocou o Algarve, Beja e Setúbal sob aviso amarelo.


Já estava desde manhã!


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2016 às 15:43)

remember disse:


> Já estava desde manhã!


Pois, não tinha visto!!!
Reparei que houve uma actualização do aviso, agora às 14h49.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:52)

david 6 disse:


> parece que sempre vai dar molho para esses lados, só falta saber se vai aguentar, eu acho que vou dar uma volta porque tenho vista para a arrabida de um certo sitio e se vai passar por trás talvez consiga ter alguma vista



não consigo ver nada o céu está todo encoberto, sendo assim não tenho vista, está assim:


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 15:53)

O Céu está completamente "branco" a SW, vamos ver se não temos surpresas.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

Estou no guincho.
O ceu está a ficar altamente SE


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2016 às 16:00)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 16:01)

Vi agora o primeiro raio


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:04)

Grande ronco! 
Já vou preparar a câmara.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 16:06)

Bem me parecia que isto tinha sido um trovão mas aqui dentro do edifício parecia outra coisa.


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

Muito escuro a Sudoeste neste momento, e há cerca de 5 minutos rolou demoradamente um trovão distante.

Edit: eis que se ouve novo trovão distante


----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2016 às 16:11)

hmmmm... Não sei se valerá a pena ir para o Cabo Carvoeiro ou não...


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 16:18)

Pode-se dizer que o céu está quase preto, nuvens com aspecto pesadíssimo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2016 às 16:19)

Pelo Campo Grande tudo calmo, não chove e o céu apresenta-se relativamente claro.


----------



## Iuri (30 Nov 2016 às 16:20)




----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2016 às 16:22)

A sair do cais do Sodré, de comboio. Muito escuro para sudoeste, wallcloud? Ainda não chove.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

StormRic disse:


> A sair do cais do Sodré, de comboio. Muito escuro para sudoeste, wallcloud? Ainda não chove.



Absolutamente fantástica imagem dessa Wallcloud que estou a ver, já vou lá fora tirar foto!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2016 às 16:25)

Não vejo a wall cloud daqui, mas é bem possível.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 16:25)

Pessoal da Estremadura, bem podem meter o fato de água  
Nem imagino como irá ficar o trânsito na grande Lisboa


----------



## jonekko (30 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

Cenário pela Arroja neste momento


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2016 às 16:27)

Wallcloud e turbulência na base.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

Shelfcloud brutal para sudoeste!!! Que medo!


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Estou no cimo do edifício e a imagem é do outro mundo, peço desculpa a qualidade mas aqui vai,





















Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:32)

Que chuvada! Tive que tirar a GoPro da janela.


----------



## Firefigther (30 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

Acho que vai passar tudo ao lado ou quase


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

Céu espetacular. Mammatus enormes!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2016 às 16:34)

Whales mouth e cortinas cerradas de chuva à chegar.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2016 às 16:36)

Cruz quebrada, chuva forte. Maré cheia...


----------



## Crissie (30 Nov 2016 às 16:37)




----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Caxias, dilúvio!!


----------



## jonekko (30 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Aqui está ela vista da Arroja


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Mais uma dose,





















Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (30 Nov 2016 às 16:39)




----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:40)

Há bocado:


----------



## Iuri (30 Nov 2016 às 16:40)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Céu bastante escuro a SW com wallcloud visível. Infelizmente aqui da faculdade não tenho nenhum ponto de observação para Sudoeste, e tendo um teste daqui a meia-hora, vou perder a animação toda.

Ainda não chove, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 16:43)

Não morri na praia na primeira linha morro na praia na segunda e mais potente linha bahhh

6,6mm hoje

Agora estão 16,4ºC nem com milagre o ipma hoje acertava na máxima


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:43)

Brutal




Tiagolco disse:


> Há bocado:


----------



## carla_francisco (30 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

Mais uns registos da "dita cuja":

















E ainda mais esta:


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

Caiu uma chuvada incrível, de curta duração. O radar está au point


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

Chove moderado em Alvalade. Céu bem, bem escuro a Oeste.


----------



## Firefigther (30 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

Nada por aqui nem sopra o vento...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

AMFC disse:


> Brutal


Fiquei sem palavras quando vi!
Tenho registos brutais na máquina e GoPro.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2016 às 16:47)

Céu a escurecer cada vez mais, e continua a chover, em vias de intensificar. Impressionante o quanto a célula está a escurecer a atmosfera.

Edit: Não chove, mas o céu escuro dá a ilusão que está a cair grande carga de água. Só fui tirar umas fotos agora.


----------



## jonekko (30 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Mammatus de há pouco


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Nada de avisos para AML ?


----------



## carla_francisco (30 Nov 2016 às 16:50)

Ui ui...


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 16:52)

Passou mesmo mesmo a rasar esta zona, devo ter tirado umas 50 fotos com o telemóvel, no entanto não me pareceu ter qualquer movimento de rotação pelo menos desde que a vi passar mesmo à minha frente.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2016 às 16:55)

Impressionante a escuridão formada por esta célula a oeste, que nenhuma câmara consegue captar. Pena não ter o essencial


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 16:56)

E só de pensar que consegui fazer um timelapse com a wall cloud a chegar...
Chove moderado. Já não ouvi mais nenhum ronco.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (30 Nov 2016 às 16:58)

Em Almada a noite chegou mais cedo.
Para já não chove, mas está uma escuridão medonha.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 17:05)

pelo radar se aquela linha toda se aguentar, vai ser uma noite animada

PS: aqui nas Praias do Sado o vento aumentou de intensidade nos ultimos minutos


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2016 às 17:18)

Há pouco visto da Gare do Oriente:


----------



## Iuri (30 Nov 2016 às 17:23)




----------



## Candy (30 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

Cabo Carvoeiro com a vista toda tapada. Céu muito escuro.  Chove bem e puxada a vento. Vou sair daqui que o carro já abana muito. 
Temp 13°C

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (30 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

Por Telheiras, céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 14,2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 17:47)

Mais uma foto da wallcloud:


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2016 às 18:00)

Por aqui hoje foi um dia muito cinzento ,mas apenas durante a tarde caiu uns leves pingos, que nem molharam o chão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2016 às 18:25)

Chove torrencialmente em Oeiras... o radar está um mimo...


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 18:32)

Algumas flashadas esporádicas para Sul...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 18:38)

Para quem quiser ver a trovoada a passear pelo largo da costa alentejana 
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-sao-torpes/
Contei 4 em menos de um minuto.
Por aqui está tudo calmo, mas a noite promete ser animada. Ainda bem que amanhã é feriado, assim posso dormir até mais tarde para ver a festa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 18:41)

carla_francisco disse:


> Ui ui...



Mesmo em cheio em Belas! 

Confirmo que todas as caldeiras das árvores estão saturadas de água, parecem um poço. 

Porto Salvo: *9,7 mm*

Belas: *16 mm *


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 18:44)

Relâmpagos a SW mas vai passar tudo no mar bahh, ao menos que fosse mais perto para ver uns bons raios!!

16,2ºc
Vento moderado a rajada máxima vai em 40km/H


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 18:50)

miguel disse:


> Relâmpagos a SW mas vai passar tudo no mar bahh, ao menos que fosse mais perto para ver uns bons raios!!
> 
> 16,2ºc
> Vento moderado a rajada máxima vai em 40km/H


Na volta ainda vale para uma corridinha até ao Cabo Espichel


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 18:50)

Relâmpagos a sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2016 às 18:59)

RELAMPAGOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2016 às 19:01)

Ruas alagadas em Carcavelos praia, trivial... Não chove no cais do Sodré.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:07)

Boas,

Acumulado segue apenas nos *4,1 mm*

O radar está valente, dentro de minutos deve chover torrencialmente.


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

Vejamos se Almada é contemplada com chuva da boa .


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 19:17)

Muito ao longe mas já apanhei qualquer coisa!!


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 19:20)

Já não fico a zeros!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 19:21)

Grande flashada agora mesmo!
Vou tentar a minha sorte com a câmara.


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:23)

o meu S está tapado por prédios.......


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Nov 2016 às 19:24)

Relâmpagos para Oeste! Lindos  

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:29)

Que raio brutal!!!!!


----------



## Teya (30 Nov 2016 às 19:29)

Ajudem-me a perceber se há possibilidade de mais tarde (depois das 23h) ir até à costa e ainda ver alguma coisa, apesar de me parecer pelo radar que sim?!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:33)

Grande trovão!

Está grave:







Mais um!


----------



## RickStorm (30 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

4 bojardas assim do nada que fizeram vibrar o prédio e uma chuva com uma intensidade que nem no Elefante Azul se consegue ter...


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

Enormes clarões, grandes estrondos, chuva torrencial.... está bruto.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Que estrondo! Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Daqui de Alvalade como só tenho vista a Norte, nada vejo, mas o @Duarte Sousa relata clarões a SW a partir do Campo Grande.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 19:37)

Brutal! Que ronco!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

Luz a tremelicar...


----------



## RickStorm (30 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

A luz ameaça, mas continua a se aguentar. As trovoadas andam à caça, mas a melhor espero que não acabem por levar...


----------



## Rachie (30 Nov 2016 às 19:39)

Foi o melhor que consegui com a lightning camera


----------



## Teya (30 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Da minha janela com visão para sw, vejo tantos clarões, mas estou longe demais para ouvir os trovões, infelizmente


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:44)

Não sei como se tiram fotos a relâmpagos 

Chuvada brutal!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 19:45)

Acalmou por enquanto. Relâmpagos cada vez menos frequentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acalmou por enquanto. Relâmpagos cada vez menos frequentes.



Igual.

Se os meus olhos fossem uma câmara até publicava aqui os carros com dificuldades na ponte da CREL, a chuva nem se quer caia na vertical, caia quase no mesmo plano da ponte graças às rajadas de vento, o trânsito até parou por um bocado, foram minutos de medo.

Mais uma vez a minha zona com eco vermelho escuro:






Hoje saiu-me o jackpot, ainda vou ter o maior acumulado diário do ano lol


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:49)

Registo possivel.



jpg images


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 19:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Igual.
> 
> Se os meus olhos fossem uma câmara até publicava aqui os carros com dificuldades na ponte da CREL, a chuva nem se quer caia na vertical, caia quase no mesmo plano da ponte graças às rajadas de vento, o trânsito até parou por um bocado, foram minutos de medo.
> 
> ...


Brutal! Desde que tenhas uma máquina que dê para fazer longa exposição consegues tirar fotos aos relâmpagos na boa.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (30 Nov 2016 às 19:56)

Malta, vinha na A5 na direção Lisboa - Cascais, e por volta das 19.15h, à minha direita, a norte da auto-estrada, antes da saída do Estoril, tenho quase a certeza que estava uma grande funnel Cloud a formar-se. Alguém viu?


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 19:56)

Não percebo porque é que o IPMA não colocou aviso em Lisboa, estando o distrito bastante susceptível a grandes acumulados:






E ainda vem aí mais...



Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal! Desde que tenhas uma máquina que dê para fazer longa exposição consegues tirar fotos aos relâmpagos na boa.



Tentei fazer isso, mas os raios são muito imprevisíveis


----------



## JAlves (30 Nov 2016 às 20:25)

Fotos de hoje, ás 16h45, enquanto fazia o trajeto Moscavide - Odivelas, pela CRIL. Medonho!!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 20:27)

Ha pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

Entretanto outra celula pujante que vai entrar dentro de minutos.
Vamos la ver se também tem actividade electrica.
Sigo com 9 mm.

O Linhó com 10 mm de hoje segue nos *195 mm* de acumulado mensal !
Por aqui estou nos *151 mm.*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

Chuva forte!


----------



## Rachie (30 Nov 2016 às 20:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tentei fazer isso, mas os raios são muito imprevisíveis



Tenta a aplicação lightning camera.
 Dizes quantos frames quer memorizar (eu tenho 55 que são cerca de 6 segundos), apontas a câmara e quando vires o relâmpago esperas que acabe e carregas no botão de fotografar. 
Vão aparecer os frames todos e gravas os que estiverem melhores. 

Se estiveres a conduzir é que não dá muito jeito. :-D


----------



## Teya (30 Nov 2016 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não percebo porque é que o IPMA não colocou aviso em Lisboa, estando o distrito bastante susceptível a grandes acumulados:



Está aviso amarelo para Lisboa


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2016 às 20:52)

Teya disse:


> Está aviso amarelo para Lisboa


Também só actualizaram à pouco!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 21:07)

Chove forte! Penso que já não vamos ter mais actividade eléctrica, isto olhando o radar.


----------



## WMeteo (30 Nov 2016 às 21:09)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, à cerca de 1 hora, ouviu-se o barulho de vários trovões, mas ao longe. Ainda assim, os mesmos prolongaram-se por alguns segundos consideráveis.

Agora, tudo mais calmo. Não chove neste momento.


----------



## Rachie (30 Nov 2016 às 21:12)

Já "pinga" bem :-D






Edit : aumenta a intensidade


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2016 às 21:29)

Bela noite que se está a ter! 5mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

O Linhó(cota 200mts) chegou neste momento aos *200 mm*, que valor brutal, a rivalizar com a malta do litoral norte.
Em Novembro do ano passado tinha registado apenas *36 mm*!
Por aqui sigo com *13 mm* e *155 mm* de acumulado mensal, isto sim é acabar o mês em grande,foi uma recuperação impressionante.


----------



## WMeteo (30 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Por aqui chove fraco.


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 21:57)

Que linha infindável.... era bom se reativasse.

[url=https://postimg.org/image/59vbav2h5/]
	
uploading pictures[/URL]


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Nov 2016 às 22:24)

Montijo agora mesmo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 22:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O Linhó(cota 200mts) chegou neste momento aos *200 mm*, que valor brutal, a rivalizar com a malta do litoral norte.
> Em Novembro do ano passado tinha registado apenas *36 mm*!
> Por aqui sigo com *13 mm* e *155 mm* de acumulado mensal, isto sim é acabar o mês em grande,foi uma recuperação impressionante.



Também o Novembro do ano passado foi o flop da década 



AndréFrade disse:


> Montijo agora mesmo:



Exatamente como aqui! Poluição luminosa no seu auge! 

Já chegámos aos *17,5 mm* em Porto Salvo, 20,5 mm na estação de Belas, valores brutais para um evento que praticamente só soube ontem  

Vamos a caminho do 4º dia acima dos 20 mm em Novembro, este último dia é mesmo a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

Para já a noite no que diz respeito a descargas eléctricas está aquém do que eu esperava (e desejava).... deixo-vos aqui com o registo possível da noite, pelo menos até agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 22:48)

Bem, visto que não arranjei grandes fotos, fica aqui uma da chuva tirada com flash 






Acho que vai passar a ser a minha imagem de marca


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 22:49)

chove fraco por aqui


grandes fotos dos céus durante a tarde e agora à noite


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

e do nada começou a chover bem


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 22:57)

Só amanhã é que consigo publicar os timelapses e as fotos da máquina. Fiquei fascinado com a wallcloud, já que foi a primeira vez que vi uma. Estava tão impressionado que não sabia o que fazer. Parecia uma barata tonta às voltas dentro de casa. A trovoada no início da noite foi a cereja no topo do bolo. Dificilmente me esquecerei do dia de hoje. 
Chove fraco.


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 23:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só amanhã é que consigo publicar os timelapses e as fotos da máquina. Fiquei fascinado com a wallcloud, já que foi a primeira vez que vi uma. Estava tão impressionado que não sabia o que fazer. Parecia uma barata tonta às voltas dentro de casa. A trovoada no início da noite foi a cereja no topo do bolo. Dificilmente me esquecerei do dia de hoje.
> Chove fraco.


Queremos ver isso!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 23:08)

windchill disse:


> Queremos ver isso!


Nem eu sei como é que ficaram os timelapses. Tive que tirar da janela por uns tempos porque mal passou a wallcloud começou a chover torrencialmente, mas penso que ficaram brutais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:13)

Tive a juntar os dados todos deste mês e parece dos meses mais perfeitos (em relação à média) do ano, ainda mais perfeito que Fevereiro que mal teve um desvio de média! Basta chover mais um pouco hoje e até a precipitação está quase perfeita na média!

Para quem começou um mês com mínimas em que hoje são máximas, isto foi um grande retorno nestes últimos 10 dias do mês. Imaginem se fosse assim o mês todo! Já estávamos com uns 300 mm 

Outro pequeno pormenor: A máxima de hoje ficou nos *14,8ºC*, a mais baixa do mês! 
De resto: Temperatura estável desde as 21h. Amplitude térmica baixíssima a de hoje.


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

Só agora é que eu vi que.... afinal havia outra!! (fotografia, entenda-se) 

É quase igual à anterior...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 23:26)

windchill disse:


> Só agora é que eu vi que.... afinal havia outra!! (fotografia, entenda-se)
> 
> É quase igual à anterior...


É incrível como estás sempre no sítio certo à hora certa. 
Muito boa!


----------



## windchill (30 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível como estás sempre no sítio certo à hora certa.
> Muito boa!



Eu acho é que estou sempre demasiado longe mas virado para o sítio certo!!


----------



## vortex (30 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

Boas!Acumulado das 00h até agora:12,6mm.Temp. actual:13,9ºC.  Hr em 92%.Vento a variar de S e SE entre os 20/30Kmh.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

Final de tarde e início de noite brutais por aqui mas não fui atingido em cheio como noutras zonas aqui relatadas...
Tenho a registar a enorme escuridão provocada pela wall-cloud, mas sem grande chuva. Mais tarde, perto das 19h, comecei a ver grandes clarões a SW acompanhados de chuva moderada a forte, embora sem ouvir trovoes. Ainda esteve assim cerca de 1h! Lindo de se ver 
Seguiu-se mais uma grande chuvada já sem trovoada, tendo vindo a acalmar até ao momento. A ver o que reserva a madrugada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:00)

Último dia de Novembro acaba com *18 mm *


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

Estofex amiguinho...    

[url=https://postimg.org/image/4n0zz2uyx/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:10)

windchill disse:


> Estofex amiguinho...


Gostava de ter actividade eléctrica aqui.tenho tudo pronto


----------



## Teya (1 Dez 2016 às 00:30)

Alguém acredita que ainda possa vir trovoada esta noite?


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 00:30)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Gostava de ter actividade eléctrica aqui.tenho tudo pronto


Também continuo á espera de qualquer coisa de jeito...


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 00:31)

Teya disse:


> Alguém acredita que ainda possa vir trovoada esta noite?


A altas horas da madrugada possivelmente...


----------



## Teya (1 Dez 2016 às 00:33)

windchill disse:


> A altas horas da madrugada possivelmente...


Hehehehe vá lá que é feriado amanhã!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:33)

Windchill e Teya espero que tenhamos sorte com a trovoada. Estamos todos á espera do mesmo


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2016 às 00:46)

Vou tentar dormir mas de janela aberta!
Não me parece que haja animação nas próximas 2/3 horas pelo menos.


----------



## Berns (1 Dez 2016 às 14:56)

Ontem no Tagus Park, ate parecia uma supercelula:


----------



## Maeglin (1 Dez 2016 às 18:36)

Berns disse:


> Ontem no Tagus Park, ate parecia uma supercelula:


Parte de trás da Novartis? 

Abc


----------



## Berns (2 Dez 2016 às 10:37)

Maeglin disse:


> Parte de trás da Novartis?
> 
> Abc


Sim


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

Postem em Dezembro sff


----------

